#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-23
<lostfile> .w ubuntu
<bkphenny> ubuntu — noun: 1. A South African ideology focusing on people's allegiances and relations with each other
<vubuntor652> bac nao giup e cai bo go tieng viet voi. e cai thu ma ko dc
<lostfile> vubuntor652: sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<lostfile> vubuntor652: sau đó bấm Alt + F2 gõ ibus-daemon -> Enter
<lostfile> vubuntor652: left click lên biểu tượng keyboard trên system tray
<lostfile> -> Prefercence ->Tab Input Method -> chọn Unikey -> add
<lostfile> kích hoạt bằng phím Ctrl + Space bar
<vubuntor652> co phai khoi dong lai may ko a
<lostfile> vubuntor652: ko
<vubuntor652> e lam nhu the nhung ctrl+space
<vubuntor652> ko thay gi ca
<lostfile> vubuntor652: bấm vào khung nhập liệu nào đó rồi bấm
<vubuntor652> e mo open office rui bam nhung cung ko thay gi
<lostfile> vubuntor652: nói túm lại là ở system tray của bạn xuất hiện biểu tượng có hình bàn phím chưa?
<vubuntor652> co rui a
<lostfile> khi bấm Ctrl + Space thì có hiện lên chữ V ko?
<vubuntor652> ko a
<vubuntor990> thiet lap kieu goi trong ibus chua
<lostfile> bấm lên biểu tượng đó thấy có tùy chọn Vietnamese Unikey ko?
<vubuntor652> trong input method e da add vietnamese unikey rui
<lostfile> sax, chú ý câu hỏi
<vubuntor652> bam len bieu tuong ban phim ko co unikey
<CoconutCrab> .g im-switch
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: http://packages.debian.org/sid/im-switch
<bksupybot> Title: Debian -- Details of package im-switch in sid (at packages.debian.org)
<CoconutCrab> bấm alt-F2, gõ vào im-switch -s ibus
<CoconutCrab> thá»­ xem
<vubuntor652> cai im-switch thi tai ve a
<vubuntor652> e moi dung ubuntu nen van ga lam a
<CoconutCrab> mặc định nó có sẵn thì phải
<vubuntor652> e go lenh im-switch -s ibus tren vao ma chang thay thay doi gi ca
<lostfile> @@
<vubuntor652> a nao co teamviewer len lam ho e voi a
<CoconutCrab> ờ, thế thì vào preference => admin => language and regional gì đấy
<lostfile> ghét nhất ai cứ cho rằng mình gà ....và gà, for what?
<CoconutCrab> vào đấy set cái input method -> ibus
<vubuntor652> trong phan language e chon ibus rui
<lostfile> ID, PASS
<vubuntor652> 672 384 604
<CoconutCrab> ừm, vậy mở gedit ra rồi bấm vào cái bàn phím xem có gì chưa?
<vubuntor652> 1184
<CoconutCrab> à, có team view rồi thì thôi
 * CoconutCrab không khoái teamviewẻ :3
 * nguyenvantuanrs !hi
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<nguyenvantuanrs> tien the? co' ai bi't ca'ch du`ng unikey trong text mode ko chi? mi`nh vo'i
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<CoconutCrab> hem
<nguyenvantuanrs> E ti`m mai~ ma` ko tha'y
<nguyenvantuanrs> CoconutCrab: hix
<nguyenvantuanrs> do` kho' ti'nh
<nguyenvantuanrs> a na`o bi't chi? giu`m e vo'i ^^
<nguyenvantuanrs> ko co'a cu' go~ tieng vie^t kie^i na`y cha'n la(m
<nguyenvantuanrs> :((
 * nguyenvantuanrs Kho'c to ru`i
<nguyenvantuanrs> di da^u ca? ru`i :(
<lostfile> sax, view logs IRC sẻ thấy hướng dẫn hồi nãy
<vubuntor373> alo
<nguyenvantuanrs> .g command to view logs IRC
<bkphenny> nguyenvantuanrs: http://wiki.squeak.org/squeak/3856
<vubuntor373> con ai day ko
<bksupybot> Title: IRC Log Viewer (at wiki.squeak.org)
 * nguyenvantuanrs co' nhie`u :D
<vubuntor373> b giup minh cai unikey dc ko
<vubuntor373> minh cai mai ma ko dc
<vubuntor373> vua nho a CoconutCrab ma tinh hinh chua dc cai thien
<nguyenvantuanrs> vubuntor373: no' la`m seo?
<vubuntor373> ko the go dc tieng viet
<vubuntor373> cai du rui ma ko dc
<nguyenvantuanrs> phien ba?n na`o?
<nguyenvantuanrs> 11.04 a`?
<vubuntor373> 10.10
<nguyenvantuanrs> sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey a`?
<vubuntor373> uh
<vubuntor373> cai rui nhung van ko dc
<nguyenvantuanrs> thu? remove ro`i ca`i lai xem seo
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor373> thu rui
<nguyenvantuanrs> .g install vietnamese input method for ubuntu 10.10
<bkphenny> nguyenvantuanrs: http://vinasupport.com/2010/install-vietnamese-input-method-ibus-unikey-in-ubuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: Install Vietnamese Input Method ibus-unikey in Ubuntu | ..::VN Support::.. (at vinasupport.com)
<nguyenvantuanrs> vubuntor373: thu? update lai xem
<nguyenvantuanrs> ba^y gio` ban remove no' di
<nguyenvantuanrs> chay: sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor373> minh lam nhu linh hd tren kia rui
<vubuntor373> update rui
<vubuntor373> van chang thay gi ca
<nguyenvantuanrs> uhm
<nguyenvantuanrs> :-?
<nguyenvantuanrs> vay da~ thay ca'c dau' hieu gi` chua?
<nguyenvantuanrs> ca'c bie?u tuong gi` do' y'
<vubuntor373> dau hieu gi
<nguyenvantuanrs> thu? go~: ibus-setup xem seo
<nguyenvantuanrs> vubuntor373: go~ lenh: ibus-setup
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor373> thay hien ibus preferences
<nguyenvantuanrs> uhm
<nguyenvantuanrs> chon input method
<nguyenvantuanrs> ti`m de'n ca'i tieng viet
<nguyenvantuanrs> cho.n telex
<nguyenvantuanrs> ru`i add
<nguyenvantuanrs> sau do up ca'i do`ng tieng viet len da`u tien
<nguyenvantuanrs> Ok va` xa`i thoi
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor373> trong cho selec an input method
<vubuntor373> chon tieng viet
<vubuntor373> chi co vietnamese - unikey thui
<nguyenvantuanrs> vay a`
<nguyenvantuanrs> the' thi` cho.n ta.m vay
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> ro`i la`m nhu tren
<vubuntor373> thi cung chon cai day rui
<vubuntor373> nhung van chang viet dc
<nguyenvantuanrs> Up no' len da`u tien cho tien
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor373> uh
<vubuntor373> co moi cai day thui ma
<vubuntor373> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> vay a`
<nguyenvantuanrs> the luc dung thi` no' co' hien bieu tuong goc duoi ben phai man hinh ko?
<vubuntor373> ko thay co gi het
<vubuntor373> :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> the' ca'i ba`m phi'm go'c tren ben trai
<nguyenvantuanrs> the' ca'i ba`m phi'm go'c tren ben phai
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor373> ban phim thi co
<nguyenvantuanrs> click vao do co thay Vietnamese gi do ko?
<vubuntor373> ko co
<nguyenvantuanrs> :-?
<nguyenvantuanrs> vubuntor373: thu? va`o lam tuong tu cac buoc tren
<nguyenvantuanrs> nhung la` add tieng chinese va`o
<nguyenvantuanrs> roi` click xem co' chinese tren do ko
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor373> co moi cua vietnamese thui
<vubuntor373> :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<nguyenvantuanrs> luc ban remove bang lenh gi?
<vubuntor373> cung chang biet nua
<vubuntor373> vua nay mo teamviewer len a conconutCrab chinh ho
<vubuntor373> ma van chua dc
<nguyenvantuanrs> chay: sudo apt-get remove ibus thu? xem
<vubuntor373> chon Y or N
<nguyenvantuanrs> y
<nguyenvantuanrs> nho la` "ibus" ko phai "ibus-unikey"
<vubuntor373> da xong
<nguyenvantuanrs> nhanh the
<vubuntor373> bay h lam gi tiep??
<nguyenvantuanrs> sudo apt-get update cho chac
<nguyenvantuanrs> ;))
<nguyenvantuanrs> xong chua?
<vubuntor373> rui
<vubuntor373> sao nua bac
<nguyenvantuanrs> golenh: ibus-setup
<nguyenvantuanrs> no' ba?o sao?
<vubuntor373> bao nhu nay: "The program 'ibus-setup' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install ibus "
<nguyenvantuanrs> ok
<nguyenvantuanrs> sudo apt-get install ibus
<vubuntor373> ok rui
<nguyenvantuanrs> ibus-setup
<vubuntor373> sao nua bac
<nguyenvantuanrs> roi vao tab :input method
<vubuntor373> ok
<nguyenvantuanrs> thay co nhu~ng ngon ngu nao trong do'?
<vubuntor373> thay moi vietnamese
<vubuntor373> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<nguyenvantuanrs> thu? xa`i coi
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor373> chang thay gi bac a
<vubuntor373> hum qua van co may thu tieng nua
<nguyenvantuanrs> Ctr + space
<vubuntor373> vua nay nho 1 bac tren nay lam ho
<vubuntor373> chang biet the nao xoa het
<vubuntor373> ctrl +space rui
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<nguyenvantuanrs> :-?
<nguyenvantuanrs> nan gia?i ghe^
<vubuntor373> lan dau tien dung ubuntu gap ngay cai nay :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> mi`nh cung bi. nhu vay
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> tuong phai ca`i lai ubuntu
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> nhung quen mat cach sua roi
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor373> :(
<vubuntor373> co bac cung bao e cai lai dung wubi
<vubuntor373> :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> thooi
<nguyenvantuanrs> bay gio remove tat car di
<nguyenvantuanrs> restart
<nguyenvantuanrs> roi vao
<nguyenvantuanrs> update
<nguyenvantuanrs> upgrade
<nguyenvantuanrs> roi install lan luot xem sao
<vubuntor373> len ban 11.4 a
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> remove cai ibus ay
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor373> remove rui cai lai ko biet bao nhieu lan
<vubuntor373> :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> a` na`y
<nguyenvantuanrs> sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<nguyenvantuanrs> xem sao
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> bay gio ay
<vubuntor373> cai ru
<vubuntor373> rui
<vubuntor373> sao nua bac
<nguyenvantuanrs> thu xai` xem sao
<vubuntor373> xai the nao
<vubuntor373> :-?
<nguyenvantuanrs> nhu bi`nh thuo`ng
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<vubuntor373> e da lan nao dc dung bt dau :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> click vao biet tuong ban phim
<nguyenvantuanrs> chon quit
<vubuntor373> ok
<nguyenvantuanrs> roi vao bat lai cai ibus do len
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor373> chang thay thay doi gi ca
<vubuntor373> :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> mo firefox ra
<nguyenvantuanrs> click vao thanh dia chi
<nguyenvantuanrs> go may chu tieng viet vao do
<nguyenvantuanrs> neu ko dc thi Ctrl+space roi gox xem seo
<vubuntor373> ko thay thay doi gi ca
<vubuntor373> neu nhu bt thi o goc duoi ben phai
<nguyenvantuanrs> luc go Ctrl+space
<vubuntor373> co hien 1 cai o nho dung ko bac
<nguyenvantuanrs> bieu tuong ban phimco thay doi gi ko?
<vubuntor373> ban phim thi van the
<vubuntor373> em mo team bac xem xem
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<nguyenvantuanrs> hay la the
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor373> 672 384 604
<vubuntor373> 3715
<nguyenvantuanrs> restart truoc di
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor373> ok
<vubuntor373> bac doi teo
<vubuntor223> bac tuan co day ko?
<vubuntor223> alo
<nguyenvantuanrs> day
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor223> sao nua bac
<nguyenvantuanrs> the da~ dung dc chua?
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor223> dung dc thi da tot
<nguyenvantuanrs> uhm
<nguyenvantuanrs> de mi`nh connect thu? coi
<vubuntor223> pass ne bac
<vubuntor223> 7103
<nguyenvantuanrs> hem nhin thay gi
<nguyenvantuanrs> den ngom
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<vubuntor223> sao lai the nhi
<vubuntor223> bac thu vao lai xem
<nguyenvantuanrs> uhm
<vubuntor223> ok chua
<nguyenvantuanrs> van den ngo`m
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<vubuntor223> sao e vua thay man cua bac
<vubuntor223> bac dung giao dien unity ah
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<nguyenvantuanrs> hem thay gi ca
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor223> potay rui
<nguyenvantuanrs> thay roi
<nguyenvantuanrs> :S
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor223> bac tuan thoat rui ah
<nguyenvantuanrs_> alo
<vubuntor223> alo
<nguyenvantuanrs_> alo
<nguyenvantuanrs_> :D
<vubuntor223> bac potay rui a
<nguyenvantuanrs_> vubuntor223: phai ng ibus ko nhi?
<vubuntor223> :D
<vubuntor223> ok
<nguyenvantuanrs_> đang làm tự nhiên sập nguồn
<nguyenvantuanrs_> :(
<nguyenvantuanrs_> die cả 2 máy
<nguyenvantuanrs_> :D
<vubuntor223> bay h e phai di co chut viec
<nguyenvantuanrs_> uhm
<nguyenvantuanrs_> vậy pi pi nhé
<nguyenvantuanrs_> :D
<vubuntor223> bac nhiet tinh giup e thi luc nao bac ranh xem ho e
<nguyenvantuanrs_> okie
<vubuntor223> nick chat la : manh_1208
<nguyenvantuanrs_> ^^
<vubuntor223> bac add di
<vubuntor223> luc nao ranh bac xem gium e
<vubuntor223> pp bac nhe
<vubuntor223> thank bac nhiet tinh
<vubuntor223> :D
<vubuntor223> chao bac
<tehoki> vang hoe vay ta
<vubuntor025> mình đã cài thành công ubuntu 11.04, đã truy cập đươc internet, đèn ở cổng mạng vẫn nháy. máy chỉ cài duy nhất os Ubuntu. Sau khi khởi động lại thì không truy cập được internet nữa. Xin mn hướng dẫn cách khắc phục :)
<C4NoC> vubuntor025: ko len dc ma.ng?
<vubuntor077> chào mọi người. Mnh đang dùng laptop mà chỉ có DVD. Mình muốn cài Ubuntu 11.04 thì có cách nào cài được ko nhỉ ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor077: vậy thì liên quan gì
 * _Tux_ dùng CD hoặc USB đều cài được mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor077: kiếm USB mà cài
<vubuntor077> OKie. Thanks trước. Để mình kiếm cái cách cài trên USB đã
<vubuntor093> alo
<vubuntor093> chim sẻ gọi đại bàng :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor077: không
<_Tux_> nếu dùng Unetbootin
<vubuntor093> có ai đây hok
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: không
<C4NoC> lnames
<vubuntor746> hello all
<_Tux_> all hello vubuntor746
<tungd> :)
<_Tux_> dạo này nhiều bạn vào chào xong đi ra nhỉ
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor876> bà con giúp với em dung VLC khong xem duoc mp4
<vubuntor876> có ai bít ko?
<nobawk> thế chắc ko phải file .mp4
<vubuntor876> http://australianetwork.com/learningenglish/xml/businessenglish.xml
<bksupybot> Title: Australia Network - The Business of EnglishAustralia Network - The Business of EnglishEpisode 11: Can I Help You? (at australianetwork.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor876: cờ lích đúp
<_Tux_> rồi đợi hình hiện lên
<vubuntor876> ok
<vubuntor876> on roi a
<vubuntor982> help
<vubuntor982> giups minh cai bo go tieng viet voi
<vubuntor982> :((
<vubuntor982> bac tuan day ah
<nguyenvantuanrs> :-/
<_Tux_> !gõ Tiếng Việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<_Tux_> !gõ Tiếng Việt
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nguyenvantuanrs> me?
<vubuntor982> ok
<vubuntor982> bac nho hoi sang ko?
<vubuntor982> ;D
<nguyenvantuanrs> co'
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor982> nay em up len 11.04 rui
<nguyenvantuanrs> the da go~ dc tieng viet chua?
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<vubuntor982> ma van chua dc
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<nguyenvantuanrs> upgrade hay fresh install
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor982> upgrade
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<nguyenvantuanrs> da~ ma^'t co^ng ca`i thi` fresh luo^n cho de.p
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor982> cai moi ha bac
<nguyenvantuanrs> mi`nh toa`n pho ma't ru`i ca`i thui
<vubuntor982> the thi mat cong lam
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> the' mo'i bie't dc ca'i mo'i no' ca`i ra sao chu'
<nguyenvantuanrs> ;))
<vubuntor982> chi vi cai nay ma phai fomat cai tu dau co ve ko dang nhi
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<nguyenvantuanrs> co' ba?o ca`i vi` ca'i do' da^u
<nguyenvantuanrs> :-0
<nguyenvantuanrs> ma` la` ca`i cho bi't ca`i thui
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor982> tai e thay ban 10.10 nay ko cai dc
<vubuntor982> nen upgrade xem co cai dc ko thui
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<vubuntor982> chu ngai cai lai
<nguyenvantuanrs> Nhi`n ubuntu gi` ma` nhu Mac OS y' nhi?
<vubuntor982> mang dung tra luu luong ma :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> :p
<vubuntor982> thi mac os fake ma
<vubuntor982> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> mi`nh du`ng d-com ne`
 * nguyenvantuanrs lao? dao?
<vubuntor982> buon nhi ko ai giup minh dc vu unikey nay sao?
<nguyenvantuanrs> ma` ma^'y anh tre^n na`y   du`ng ubuntu 11.04 co' tha^'y va^'n de^` gi` hem vay?
<nguyenvantuanrs> vubuntor982: hay la` do? ta.i ba`n phi'm nhi? ;))
<vubuntor982> the sao e go dc :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> co' go~ dc tieng viet dau :))
<vubuntor982> neu ko go dc chu da danh
<vubuntor982> dang nay van go chu bt ma bac
<vubuntor982> con tieng viet hay ko la do cach dinh dang tren hdh chu bac
 * nguyenvantuanrs suot nga`y sa^.p nguo^`n :(
<Hero> :-?
<lmq2401> Adobe Shockwave thay thế được cho Adobe Flash player hả mọi người?
<iil> may anh cho em hoi
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<iil> tao buc tuong lua
<iil> sao nhi cac ban
<codai2810> iil: hông biết
<codai2810> iil: ngoài trình độ của mình :D
<codai2810> iil: các siêu nhân đi ngủ hết rồi
<codai2810> .g firewall ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<bksupybot> Title: Firewall (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor665> xin chao
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-24
<vubuntor582> ai có thể giúp mình instal driver máy in LBP 1210 cho U 11.04 được không ah?
<nobawk> !network-pm | vietred
<ubot2> vietred: Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<nobawk> nhầm
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor646> cho e hoi ubuntu server la gi zay?
<CoconutCrab> là bản ubuntu thích hợp cho server~
<vubuntor646> con cach cai dat va cau hinh dns tren ubuntu server thi nhu the nao?
<CoconutCrab> google?
<vubuntor646> cac ban ubuntu khac nhau thi cai dat dns cung khac nhau phai k?
<C4NoC> giong nhauh
<vubuntor646> zay ah
<vubuntor646> zay e cam on nhieu nha
<vubuntor380> chao cac ban, em vua cai 11.04 ma k biet mo Terminal o dau ai chi em voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor380: nhấn phím Ubuntu
<_Tux_> rồi gõ Tơ mi nờ
<vubuntor380> cam on ban
<vubuntor403> may anh oi may thu muc em tao trong /tmp tat may mat het ???
<_Tux_> yeah
<vubuntor403> why
<vubuntor403> sao cho no khong mat ?? root
<_Tux_> thì nó mất
<_Tux_> clean thư mục tạm
<vubuntor403> vay minh tao may cho khac trong he thong khong bi mat dung khong
<vubuntor403> hihi
<_Tux_> vubuntor403: còn tùy chỗ nào
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor403> vay ban noi cho nao ma tao mat di
<vubuntor403> hihi
<vubuntor403> cho /tmp con dau nua
<vubuntor403> cai tmux roi ma sao dung phim khong dc
<vubuntor403> ctrl b
<vubuntor403> hien 4 cua so
<nobawk> ?
<vubuntor403> tmux
<vubuntor403> cai nay xai sao ???
<nobawk> man tmux
<nobawk> .g tmux for beginer
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1098396
<bksupybot> Title: Hacker News | GNU Screen: an introduction and beginner's tutorial (at news.ycombinator.com)
<vubuntor403> dang voc ne ma sao khong lam dc 1 terminial co 4 khung
<TuxThinking> vubuntor403: gần 1 tuần
<TuxThinking> mà chưa chơi xong tờ móc ờ
<vubuntor403> uh
<vubuntor403> nhieu cai cung hay that
<vubuntor403> lam 2 man hinh chay mac cuoi that
<vubuntor403> nhung khong lam dc cai 4 khung trong 1 terminial
 * CoconutCrab thò đầu lên nhìn quanh
<CoconutCrab> toàn bot với chả away|tu|off|zzz
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-25
<vubuntor426> hi
<vubuntor473> cho em hỏi mình dùng phần mềm nào để ubuntu sủ dụng được file .exe.em cài wine rùi nhưng không được
<vubuntor426> vubuntor473: bạn thử: mở terminal/ dòng lệnh lên gõ wine đường dẫn file exe đó
<vubuntor473> mình mơi sử dụng nên chưa rõ lăm
<vubuntor473> chỉ dùm em code sử dụng wine trong terminal
<vubuntor815> chỉ dùm em cái code để dùng wine trong terminal để dùng được file exe
<vubuntor523> Chao moi nguoi a.
<vubuntor523> AI giup em 1 ti dc ko a
<vubuntor431> 234
<vubuntor431> a nhô
<vubuntor431> có ai ở đây ko
<vubuntor431> :d
<kalinka> co'
<vubuntor431> hic
<vubuntor431> bạn giúp mềnh cái này với
<vubuntor431> mềnh cài snort trên redhet
<vubuntor431> bị lỗi này
<vubuntor431> ko biết sử ra sao
<vubuntor431> :(
<kalinka> vubuntor431:  ko chac co giup duoc ko, vi` minh ko xai red hat
<vubuntor431> checking whether the C compiler works... no
<vubuntor431> haizz
<kalinka> vubuntor431: thieu GCC
<kalinka> cai gcc va`o
<vubuntor431> tưởng nó gần giống nhau
<vubuntor431> mềnh cài gcc òi
<vubuntor431> đầu tiên nó thiếu gcc
<vubuntor431> mềnh cà gcc
<vubuntor431> thì nó xuất hiện lỗi này
<kalinka> ?
<vubuntor431> cài gcc rùi
<vubuntor431> hic
<kalinka> vubuntor431: vao terminal go gcc coi
<kalinka> co gi xay ra ko
<vubuntor431> uhm
<vubuntor431> đợi tí nhé
<vubuntor431> nó ghi là
<vubuntor431> cannot execute binary file
<kalinka> vubuntor431: :( tịt ròi, chả biết tại sao
<kalinka> có thể do selinux
<vubuntor431> haizz
<vubuntor431> cài mấy hôm nay
<vubuntor431> mà mãi ko dc
<vubuntor431> rắc rối quá
<vubuntor431> hic
<kalinka> vubuntor431: he he,
<vubuntor431> hic
<vubuntor431> mềnh mới dùng mấy cái này
<vubuntor431> thế mà ông thầy
<vubuntor431> bắt pải cài vào
<vubuntor431> để làm đồ án
<vubuntor431> chết mất
<kalinka> vĩnh biệt :(
<vubuntor431> :))
<vubuntor431> nói sợ quá
<vubuntor431> hic
<nobawk> .g snort redhat
<vubuntor431> thoai
<vubuntor431> chết toi
<ZaiChi> Hi All
<_Tux_> all hi ZaiChi
<bkphenny> _Tux_: 02:00Z <vubuntor867> tell _Tux_ thi như nào?
<ZaiChi> Đợi chờ a ý lên mạng :D
<C4NoC> ZaiChi: ai đây
<ZaiChi> C4NoC, D em mới zô đây ko lâu
<C4NoC> ZaiChi: thế khai báo mau
<_Tux_> C4NoC: đây #ubuntu-vn mà ?
<ZaiChi> C4NoC, A ấy lến mạng rồi kìa
<C4NoC> :-/
<ZaiChi> C4NoC, hẻm phải gọi nữa
<C4NoC> nhầm chuồng à
<C4NoC> sozzi
<C4NoC> :D
<ZaiChi> uh
<ZaiChi> uh nhỉ... :D nhầm ông kia
<ZaiChi> keke
<ZaiChi> cách xem Ram trong lênh top như thế nào nhỉ...sao mình thấy nó cao dữ vậy ta....khác với System montor
<ZaiChi> cách xem Ram trong lênh top như thế nào nhỉ...sao mình thấy nó cao dữ vậy ta....khác với System monitor
<_Tux_> rftm !!!
<C4NoC> huh?
<C4NoC> kalinka: join đây nữa à
<vubuntor482> help
<vubuntor482> :(
<TuxEmpty> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor482> minh dang cai zorin
<vubuntor482> nhưng lúc chia swap ji ji ak
<vubuntor482> minh lam ko dc
<lmq2401> vào #vnluser chẳng thấy ai....bị gì vậy nhỉ
<vubuntor482> alo
<vubuntor482> giúp mình với
<vubuntor482> anh chị đi đâu hết rùi nhỉ
<vubuntor482> :(((((((
<Guest27280> ?
<lmq2401> bị lag
<vubuntor482> òh
<vubuntor482> ai cài dc zorin chỉ mình với
<vubuntor482> mình bị kẹt
<vubuntor990> alo
<Guest27280> kẹt ở đâu
<vubuntor990> anh chị ơi ơi ơi ơi
<vubuntor990> kẹt chỗ chia pahn6 vủng
<vubuntor990> kẹt chỗ chia phân vùng
<Guest27280> kĩ hơn tí
<vubuntor990> a doi e ti
<vubuntor990> e chup hinh cho a xem
<Guest27280> mọi người cùng xem chứ:))
<_FirePhoenix_> :)
<lmq2401> mà sao không cài ubuntu mà lại cài zorin?
<TuxEmpty> format hết đi
<TuxEmpty> cài được ngay
<Guest27280> có thể em sẽ khuyên format sau khi coi hình=>lâu quá
<vubuntor990> xong rui
<vubuntor990> a cho e yh đi
<vubuntor990> e send wa cho
<vubuntor990> e hok dam fomat dau
<vubuntor990> nhiu du lieu lam anh a
<Guest27280> up lên host nào đó rồi quăng qua đây
<vubuntor990> da
<Guest27280> má kêu đi ngủ rồi đó8-)
<vubuntor990> http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h335/dutint/25052011004.jpg
<vubuntor990> đó a ơi
<vubuntor990> e ko con thay chu free nua rui
<vubuntor990> anh ới ời
<Guest27280> tức là còn chỗ trống mà nó hok thấy đó hả
<vubuntor990> a xem dc chÆ°a
<_FirePhoenix_> phân vùng kiểu gì hay vậy O.o
<vubuntor990> da
<vubuntor990> còn nhìu
<vubuntor990> nguyên ổ E bên  Win lun
<vubuntor990> chả bik nữa
<vubuntor990> hum wa cài ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor990> h ko mún xài nữa
<vubuntor990> nhưng chưa unintall nó
<vubuntor990> ko bik nó còn ảnh hưởng ko
<Guest27280> tức là cài bằng wubi hả
<vubuntor990> có cần fai gỡ nó ra rùi mới cài hok
<vubuntor990> dạ duung91
<Guest27280> thế thì vào win gỡ u ra
<vubuntor990> còn bi h cài = DVD
<vubuntor990> rùi mới làm như hướng dẫn dc hả
<Guest27280> tức là giờ bác muốn thế nào, gỡ U ra hay để đó cài cái mới
<vubuntor990> gỡ cái u ra rùi cài zorin
<Guest27280> vào win mở cái remove software gì đó để gỡ u ra
<_FirePhoenix_> khuyên bác cài u dễ support =))
<vubuntor990> dạ
<vubuntor990> mún cài zo cho nó ẹp
<vubuntor990> :D
<Guest27280> ờ đúng đó, không biết zorin có kèm gparted ko
<Guest27280> trông thế thôi chứ chắc gì cài vào đẹp:P
<_FirePhoenix_> ờ ờ thì đẹp. Lúc cần support thì =))
<vubuntor990> hì
<vubuntor990> xong rùi
<vubuntor990> h cài lại hả
<_FirePhoenix_> Tất nhiên O.o
<_FirePhoenix_> ko cài thì lấy gì nó có
<vubuntor990> :D
<vubuntor990> đang đọi chạy
<vubuntor990> mà sao cái của e
<_FirePhoenix_> Cái gì?
<vubuntor990> khác với cái của 4rum hướng dẫn thae61 nhỉ
<_FirePhoenix_> :P
<TuxEmpty> dùng Windows sướng quá
<vubuntor990> Win thì sướng thật
<vubuntor990> nhưng chán rùi
<vubuntor990> h mún vọc thằng này
<Guest27280> kỉ niệm gần đây nhất với 'em ấy' là virus shortcut, vui lém
<vubuntor990> rùi sao
<vubuntor990> hì
<vubuntor990> cài lại hay diệt
<Guest27280> trong mấy cái phân vùng đấy
<Guest27280> cái nào để cài
<vubuntor990> ac
<vubuntor990> van con
<vubuntor990> hix
<vubuntor990> y nhu hùi nãy lun
<Guest27280> y nãy là sao, mấy cái phân vùng hả
<vubuntor990> cũng hok thấy chữ fre
<vubuntor990> đúng đúng
<_FirePhoenix_> Dùng gparted phân vùng cho rõ ràng rồi cài >"<
<vubuntor990> nó ở đâu?
<Guest27280> bác cài bằng wubi là nó xem như soft trên win, làm quái gì ra phân vùng mới
<vubuntor990> e đang cài = DVD
<Guest27280> System>Administration
<_FirePhoenix_> .g gparted
<bkphenny> _FirePhoenix_: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<bksupybot> Title: GParted -- About (at gparted.sourceforge.net)
<_FirePhoenix_> nó ở đây =))
<vubuntor990> nhưng mà lúc cài
<lmq2401> dùng aronic suite disk...bảo đảm không mất dữ liệu
<vubuntor990> nhấn nó ở đâu
<_FirePhoenix_> Vứt cái đĩa cài của bác qua một bên rồi đi phân vùng ổ đĩa lại đi >"<
<Guest27280> bấm chuột vào vùng trống trên desktop, Alt+F1
<vubuntor990> lấy ra rùi vô win cài hả
<Guest27280> thấy em nó chưa
<vubuntor990> chua
<vubuntor990> nhấn ko dc
<vubuntor990> alt + f1 ko dc
<vubuntor990> mình change nó dc hok?
<Guest27280> các bác ơi Change rồi resize có mất dữ liệu ko
<vubuntor990> hix
<vubuntor990> đi đâu cả rùi
<lmq2401> hỏi kĩ cái này đi
<Guest27280> ẹc ừm, giúp cái trong khi nội công em có hạn
<lmq2401> nếu không thì khả năng mất dữ liệu là 99%
<lmq2401> còn một cách khác an toàn hơn
<lmq2401> bỏ dĩa boot vô
<lmq2401> dùng acronis suite dík
<lmq2401> disk
<lmq2401> nhưng mà hình như cái này không hỗ trợ ext4
<_FirePhoenix_> có
<vubuntor990> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_cE66VWBA4to/TLK8oVHIe9I/AAAAAAAAHI0/VVYAoAmHOZ8/s800/XP-Ubuntu%20%5BRunning%5D%20-%20Oracle%20VM%20VirtualBox_010.png
<_FirePhoenix_> acronis disk director suite
<vubuntor990> làm sao e co dc nhu hinh
<vubuntor990> la dc rui
<Guest27280> kêu bác ấy sang u có GPated dễ support hơn ko
<_FirePhoenix_> bác ấy muốn zorin mà
<_FirePhoenix_> :(
<vubuntor990> là ai?
<vubuntor990> mình hok bik
<vubuntor990> có ai cho mình yh đi
<vubuntor990> cho dễ sup
<vubuntor990> pls
<Guest27280> bây giờ chỉ cần bác dùng ubuntu là dễ ngay
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_: alo
<_FirePhoenix_> đây
<vubuntor990> a lo
<nguyenvantuanrs> doi chu't nghe  a
<vubuntor990> ban cho minh nick yh
<nguyenvantuanrs> e bieu ban ay vao
<vubuntor990> dc hok
<_FirePhoenix_> bác có dùng teamviewer ko
<vubuntor990> ko
<vubuntor990> cài sao dùng dc
<_FirePhoenix_> vubuntor990
<_FirePhoenix_> đang nói với nguyenvantuanrs :P
<_FirePhoenix_> COn van de cua bac la gio dung mot chuong trinh phan vung lai o cung di roi cai vao thoi
<vubuntor480> alo
<nguyenvantuanrs> alo
<vubuntor480> ok
<vubuntor990> phan mem ấy dùng trong Win7 dc hok?
<nguyenvantuanrs> ibus-unkie nho a _FirePhoenix_  nhe'
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_: phien a do'
<vubuntor990> mình mới pm wa yh cho bạn ý
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<_FirePhoenix_> là sao :P
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_:  vubuntor990
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_:  vubuntor480
<nguyenvantuanrs> ban ay
<vubuntor480> e  ko cai dc ibus unike
<vubuntor480> po tay cai khoan nay
<vubuntor480> a xem giup e dc ko a
<_FirePhoenix_> có cài teamviewer đó ko
<_FirePhoenix_> tui qua máy xem thử
<vubuntor480> a doi e chut
<_FirePhoenix_> chứ cài ibus thì có gì đâu mà ko được :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_:  @@
<vubuntor480> the ma co gi day a a
<vubuntor480> a cu xem di a
<vubuntor480> 672 384 604
<vubuntor480> 2109
<vubuntor480> a vao di
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_: neu ca`i dc thi` ra chi? e voi nhe' :D
<_FirePhoenix_> Cái gì mà ko den thui vầy nè O.o
<vubuntor480> a ko nhin thay gi a
<_FirePhoenix_> được rồi
<_FirePhoenix_> mở hộ mình file .bashrc đi >"<
<erix> Hi all,
<nobawk> !hi | erix
<ubot2> erix: Chào bạn!
<_FirePhoenix_> vubuntor480 Bạn add mấy dòng cần thiết vào .bashrc chưa :(
<erix> :)
<erix> Buddy, I am sorry to speak english
<erix> Can I ask a question about ubuntu  in here and in English ?
<jcisio> of course erix
<erix> great :)
<erix> Thanks a lot
<erix> How I can change the permission of a folder with umask for specific user and group without chmod and chown ?
<jcisio> hmm, if you don't live in VN, or you don't use a Vietnamese version of Ubuntu, what is the reason for your question?
<vubuntor480> .bashrc  file nay o dau the a
<vubuntor480> alo FirePhoenix
<erix> The reason is #ubuntu channel is quite busy and Long time ago, I came to this channel and you helped me alot :)
<erix> Thats why, I am back here hehe :)
<nobawk> eh
<_FirePhoenix_> đây
<_FirePhoenix_> ở home ấy
<_FirePhoenix_> chả hiểu sao mình ko thể dùng phím trên máy bạn
<_FirePhoenix_> what is your problem erix??
<erix> How I can change the permission of a folder with umask for specific user and group without chmod and chown ?
<erix> this is the problem buddy
<erix> I need to use umask to change the permission of a folder under /var/www/
<erix> without using chmod and chown
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_: Dc chua a oi?
<nobawk> erix: I think umask is used for the default permission
<erix> Thats right
<_FirePhoenix_> cho minh ti
<nobawk> erix: if you want to change the permission for a specific file or directory, you should use chown, or chmod
<jcisio> erix, I think you can modify /etc/profile, check user group and use umask command for each group
<erix> nice
 * nguyenvantuanrs :D
<vubuntor480> sao vay a Fire??
<_FirePhoenix_> I think its not hard to using chown or chmod
<_FirePhoenix_> export GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus
<_FirePhoenix_> có mấy dòng này ko vubuntor480
<nobawk> but I think that by doing this, it will affect other files not only the ones in /var/www
<vubuntor480> dong nao vay a
<erix> thats right
<_FirePhoenix_> export ấy
<erix> and profile file looks complicated :D
<_FirePhoenix_> you mean only one file? dont you?
<erix> I think it doesnt matter
<erix> all files could be affected
<erix> I can do that with adduser ?
<jcisio> erix, I don't care if /etc/profile has anything, just add your stuff at the end, a few line like if [ "id -g " -eq 1000 ] blabla
<vubuntor480> sao vay a phoenix
<_FirePhoenix_> ko thể connect đến máy được màn hình đen thui >"<
<_FirePhoenix_> mà mở file đó lên chưa
<_FirePhoenix_> có mấy cái dòng export ko :P
<_FirePhoenix_> ko có mấy dòng đó thì ko thể gõ dược đâu
<_FirePhoenix_> kéo hộ cái file đó xuống dưới cuối
 * nguyenvantuanrs Ma^'y a o? da^y no'i tie^'ng  anh  pro thie^.t do'
 * nguyenvantuanrs uoc gj  mi`nh dc nhu ca'c a a^'y :(
<lmq2401>  có ai nói gì đâu...toàn ngồi gõ máy mà
<lmq2401> viết tiếng anh giỏi!
<erix> I have another question, I tried to give permission with acl by using setfacl command but it doesnt work I read somewhere else, they said I need to mount  like " mount /tmp –o mount,acl "
<nguyenvantuanrs> e co`n hem ca? go~ dc :(
<erix> Do you know how to mount ?
<erix> to use setfacl command
<_FirePhoenix_> roi van de cua bac da giai quyet xong
<vubuntor480> xong rui a
<vubuntor480> oh sao nhanh vay
<_FirePhoenix_> erix type man mount in terminal for morew ìnormation
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_: :)
<_FirePhoenix_> them ho may dong nay vao ho to
<_FirePhoenix_> chua xong dau
<vubuntor480> the bay h lam the nao de viet a
<vubuntor480> may dong nao a
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<_FirePhoenix_> vào cuois file .bashrc
<_FirePhoenix_> export GTK_IM_MODULE=ibus
<_FirePhoenix_> export XMODIFIERS=@im=ibus
<_FirePhoenix_> export QT_IM_MODULE=ibus
<_FirePhoenix_> Đó
<_FirePhoenix_> 3 dong fđo
<_FirePhoenix_> xong logoff
<_FirePhoenix_> rồi login lại
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_: ho^`i ho^.p que' :D
<vubuntor480> may bac do chut
<vubuntor480> e logoff co gi e report a
<nguyenvantuanrs> vubuntor480:
<nguyenvantuanrs> vubuntor480: sao ru`i?
<vubuntor193> bac phoenix dau a
<_FirePhoenix_> day
<_FirePhoenix_> da go duoc chua
<nguyenvantuanrs> vubuntor193: sao rui?
<vubuntor193> po tay lun rui
<nguyenvantuanrs> :-?
<vubuntor193> e vao phan language thi ko co phan ibus nua
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<vubuntor193> vao phan input medthod thi
<_FirePhoenix_> la sao
<vubuntor193> ko co ca tieng viet nua
<vubuntor193> :((
<vubuntor193> bay h phai lam sao a
<_FirePhoenix_> may cai lenh kia co tac dong gi toi may cai do dau
<vubuntor193> bac kt gium e voi a
<_FirePhoenix_> mo teamviewer len lai xem nao >"<
<lmq2401> xem có tắt gõ tiếng việt không
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<lmq2401> Ctrl + space để mở
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_: e bieu ro`i  ma`
<vubuntor193> 3858
<vubuntor193> pass day a
<nobawk> erix: yes, you have to pass the option to mount command, or put it into /etc/fstab
<vubuntor193> e ctrl space hong phim ma ko dc
<lmq2401> sao mà nan giải quá vậy
<lmq2401> không thể tin được
<lmq2401> <nguyenvantuanrs> làm được chưa vậy
<_FirePhoenix_> nan giai that >"<
<lmq2401> <nguyenvantuanrs> không thấy phản hồi nữa
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> e vua sang gui mode
<nguyenvantuanrs> the da~ la`m xong chua a _FirePhoenix_ ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> :)
<nguyenvantuanrs> hay de? a lmq2401  xem thu? coi
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<lmq2401> uhm
<lmq2401> xem thử bằng team viewer hả
<_FirePhoenix_> uhm
<nguyenvantuanrs> vang
<nguyenvantuanrs> :)
<nguyenvantuanrs> anh  _FirePhoenix_  bo' tay ru`i a`?
<nguyenvantuanrs> :p
<_FirePhoenix_> chua doi ti
<lmq2401> mình kết nối với bạn hả
<nguyenvantuanrs> ko
<nguyenvantuanrs> ba.n kha'c
<_FirePhoenix_> cai phan iput methol trong language support ko hieu sao bi mo di :P
<_FirePhoenix_> lam ko chon duoc ibus :P
<nguyenvantuanrs> do.i a _FirePhoenix_  nga'p ngoai? lu'c nua~ xem seo
<lmq2401> xem coi có cài ibus chưa
<_FirePhoenix_> roi co het roi
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> :))
<_FirePhoenix_> ko co thi lay gi chay =))
<_FirePhoenix_> thiet la met ma >"<
<nguyenvantuanrs> =))
<vubuntor496> bac phoenix oi
<_FirePhoenix_> uhm
<_FirePhoenix_> day
<vubuntor496> mat keyboard input menthod that rui
<vubuntor496> :((
<nguyenvantuanrs> em ti'nh ro`i
<vubuntor496> ko thay no hien ra nua
<vubuntor496> :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> reinstall tat ca? ca'c lib lien quan tho^i
<_FirePhoenix_> do van de la o do do lmq2401 :P
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> lib thi lien quan gi o day
<lmq2401> vấn đề là bác này cực đoan quá hả
<lmq2401> vậy thì chỉ cách khác hay hơn
<_FirePhoenix_> cach gi
<lmq2401> "em tính lại rồi....reinstall ubuntu!!!
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> thu add export vao .bashrc van vay :|
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<_FirePhoenix_> thiet la het cach O.o
<vubuntor496> :((
<_FirePhoenix_> lan cuoi ne
<_FirePhoenix_> bo may cai dong trong .bashrc het di
<_FirePhoenix_> go ibus va ibus-unikey ra luon
<_FirePhoenix_> cai lai roi lam theo minh thu nao
<_FirePhoenix_> cha hieu sao cai phan chon iput methol bi mo >"<
<nguyenvantuanrs> vubuntor496: trao gia?i 1 tra^.n ha ni ken :D
<_FirePhoenix_> nguyenvantuanrs sao ko go tieng viet :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_: em dang tren  text mode
<vubuntor496> e cung go di cai lai nh lam ma co dc dau
<vubuntor496> :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> console mode ho
<_FirePhoenix_> pro the =))
<_FirePhoenix_> xai tmux hay screen ko chi ho nao =))
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_: hay a chi? e ca'i unikey tren na`y di ^^
<_FirePhoenix_> ko dung duoc :P
<nguyenvantuanrs> tmux
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<nguyenvantuanrs> tie^'ng vie^.t ne` :))
<_FirePhoenix_> xai console mode ko biet tmux ho >:)
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<_FirePhoenix_> cho ti minh goole thu da
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_: the' ko gia?i quye^'t no^'t vu. ibus kia di
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
 * nguyenvantuanrs cha.y ki`a
<nguyenvantuanrs> :p
<vubuntor496> con cach nao ko bac
<vubuntor496> e go ibus ra het rui
<_FirePhoenix_> cai scim xai do :P
<vubuntor496> e cung thu cai rui
<vubuntor496> potay lun a
<_FirePhoenix_> cho ti
<_FirePhoenix_> dang doc
<_FirePhoenix_> a go luon cai bo go tieng Han cua bac ra luon thu
<lmq2401> vậy là vấn đề cuối cùng là "ibus" bị mờ?
 * nguyenvantuanrs a _FirePhoenix_  ko bao gio` thi'ch reinstall ubuntu da^u
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<_FirePhoenix_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1598635
<vubuntor496> @lmq2401
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Keyboard input method pref menu does not load. - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<_FirePhoenix_> co day ne :D
<vubuntor496> hoi trc thi ko mo
<vubuntor496> chang hieu sao h lai mo lun
<lmq2401> xem cái bài Phoenix mới gửi kìa
<_FirePhoenix_> da go het may thu lien quan den ibus chua
<lmq2401> coi có cài SCIM hay là bộ gõ nào khác không
<_FirePhoenix_> go het ra
<_FirePhoenix_> go luon scim
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<_FirePhoenix_> hay bat cu bo go gi khac ra
<_FirePhoenix_> post #2 ay
<vubuntor496> e tim scim, ibus, ibus unikey, x- unikey het rui a
<_FirePhoenix_> oi troi hen gif
<_FirePhoenix_> go het ra ho minh >"<
<lmq2401> gỡ hết mấy cái bộ gõ ra là được
<nguyenvantuanrs> :))
<_FirePhoenix_> xem cai post #2 ay ma lam theo
<_FirePhoenix_> :P
<vubuntor496> go het ra tu lau rui
<vubuntor496> :((
<_FirePhoenix_> chi co bac google la gioi =))
<nguyenvantuanrs> Ne^'u hem dc thi` la.i ba'c _FirePhoenix_
<nguyenvantuanrs> :)
<_FirePhoenix_> cai bo go ibus tieng han go chua
<_FirePhoenix_> ibus-pang gi gi do
<_FirePhoenix_> ibus-unikey nua
<_FirePhoenix_> click on remove/install languages cai tieng viet vao
<vubuntor496> ko co cai nao lien quan ibus dau a
<_FirePhoenix_> roi lam theo no di
<erix> read permission is enough to back up a folder  by other users ?
<_FirePhoenix_> gio cai lai ibus
<erix> or the file must be permission mode read and execute to backup by others
<vubuntor496> e cai lai rui
<vubuntor496> h cai cho keyboard input menthod hien ra rui
<vubuntor496> chon ibus rui
<_FirePhoenix_> ok :P
<lmq2401> thì gõ đi
<vubuntor496> input menthod cho vietnamese unikey ruif
<_FirePhoenix_> roi gio thi cai ibus-unikey vao ma su dung
<_FirePhoenix_> su dung thu nao =))
<vubuntor496> cos dc ddaau aj
<_FirePhoenix_> @erix i think read permission is enough
<vubuntor496> :((
<_FirePhoenix_> wth????
<erix> Thanks  alot buddy
<_FirePhoenix_> you are welcome
<_FirePhoenix_> Duoc chua
<_FirePhoenix_> a ma quen =))
<_FirePhoenix_> chon no ok roi phai logoff login lai moi duoc
<_FirePhoenix_> :P
<vubuntor496> the ah
<_FirePhoenix_> dung the
<vubuntor496> de e restart laij rui report nhe
<_FirePhoenix_> huong dan cua no la the =))
<_FirePhoenix_> ok
<_FirePhoenix_> report lan nua xem nao
<vubuntor676> alo
<_FirePhoenix_> day
<_FirePhoenix_> dung noi la ko duoc nua chac dap dau vao tuong qua >"<
<codai2810> ola
<vubuntor676> changwr co gi thay doi ca
<vubuntor676> the naof van the a
<_FirePhoenix_> wth??????????
<lmq2401> what the f...un
<codai2810> _FirePhoenix_: đập đầu vào tường đi kìa
<_FirePhoenix_> check lai cai input methol ho :(
<_FirePhoenix_> dap dap
<nguyenvantuanrs> :))
<nguyenvantuanrs> no'i ro`i ma`
<nguyenvantuanrs> :))
<_FirePhoenix_> lan nay nua thoi ko choi voi cai may cua bac nua :(
<codai2810> vubuntor676: chiện gì đó?
<_FirePhoenix_> @nguyenvantuanrs dung irssi ho
<vubuntor676> keyboard input menthod de ibus
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_: vang
<nguyenvantuanrs> sao a biet?
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vubuntor676> input menthod cho vietnamese uinkey
<vubuntor676> thieu gi ko bac
<_FirePhoenix_> =)) Dung hoai ma ko biet sao duoc =))
<_FirePhoenix_> may cai tools tren console :P
<_FirePhoenix_> xai riet ma
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<_FirePhoenix_> ko
<nguyenvantuanrs> e thi` mo'i dang ta^.p t0.e thui
<vubuntor676> @<codai2810> vu ibus ma bac
<_FirePhoenix_> van no input window ho :(
<_FirePhoenix_> nan qua di
<_FirePhoenix_> lan dau tien co cai vu ibus kieu nay
<vubuntor676> cac cao nhan con cao kien gi ko a
<vubuntor676> cuu roi linh hon e voi
<vubuntor676> van "no input windows
<nguyenvantuanrs> :))
<codai2810> remove đi cài lại
<_FirePhoenix_> vai lan roi :P
<_FirePhoenix_> cha khac anh oi :(
<codai2810> mà no input windows ở chỗ nào?
<vubuntor676> nh lan rui a
 * nguyenvantuanrs fa?i the^m va`o so^? den cua? ubuntu thoai
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<_FirePhoenix_> terminal gedit chrome :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> ?
<nguyenvantuanrs> a` co`n 1 ca'ch
<_FirePhoenix_> @nguyenvantuanrs xai console ma ko biet tmux hay screen a =))
<vubuntor676> no input windows o cai bieu tuong keyboard day a
<nguyenvantuanrs> keymap :D
<vubuntor676> noi ro di bac tuan
<lmq2401> Các bước để dùng được Ibus-unikey (điều kiện tiêu chuẩn (1mol=22,4l)^^) :Máy đã cài Ibus input method > vào kho Ubuntu-VN cài ibus-unikey> vào Language Support chọn ibus>...
<_FirePhoenix_> thi co bay nhieu thoi
<_FirePhoenix_> con gi nua dau ma lam hoai tren may bac ay ko duoc
<nguyenvantuanrs> :))
<_FirePhoenix_> u toan dung gui roi
<nguyenvantuanrs> Alt+1234
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> =))
<lmq2401> đã select input method chưa
<_FirePhoenix_> o alt+1234 nhanh
<nguyenvantuanrs> :))
<vubuntor676> select het rui bac a
<vubuntor676> bac lmq2401 muon thu ko
<lmq2401> muốn
<vubuntor676> e mo team bac vieng tham nhe :D
<lmq2401> uhm
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<lmq2401> đang rảnh
<vubuntor676> lai 1 cao nhan nua
<vubuntor676> ko biet sao day
<vubuntor676> bac doi e teo
<lmq2401> (có bao giờ mấy bạn này cố tình phá ibus để thử tài mọi người không vậy?)
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<vubuntor676> thui bac a
<lmq2401> sao nói chuyện giống thách thức quá
<vubuntor676> e lan dau cai ubuntu biet gi ma pha ha bac
<lmq2401> uhm
<vubuntor676> bac noi the oan cho e qua
<vubuntor676> :((
<lmq2401> cho vào team viewer xem thử đi
<nguyenvantuanrs> lmq2401: toa`n newbie thui ma`
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<vubuntor676> 672 384 604
<vubuntor676> 6633
<vubuntor676> bac chien di
<vubuntor676> go go go!!!
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<nguyenvantuanrs> fire in that PC
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> nguyenvantuanrs
<_FirePhoenix_> dung cac tools nao tren console =))
<lmq2401> kết nối...chỉ thấy 1 chân trời tím ngắt!
<codai2810> unity à?
<vubuntor676> bac thu vao lai di
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_: e hong bi't :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> chi? biet xa`i va` du`ng thui
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> chi? thick moi~ ca'i  cvlc
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<nguyenvantuanrs> cha.y video nhu du'ng ro^`i
<_FirePhoenix_> =))
<vubuntor676> bac Quang sai dc chua vay
<lmq2401> sao mà tối hui vậy
<_FirePhoenix_> cvlc uh mot cai
<lmq2401> đang trong web đen hả
<_FirePhoenix_> irssi
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> vim
<vubuntor676> bac vao lai di
<nguyenvantuanrs> elinks
<nguyenvantuanrs> co' the^' thui
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> moc
<_FirePhoenix_> nham mocp =))
<_FirePhoenix_> fbi
<nguyenvantuanrs> e co' la`m gi` tre^n na`y da^u
<_FirePhoenix_> mc
<nguyenvantuanrs> chi? va`o de? chat tren #ubuntu
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<lmq2401> afh được rồi
<nguyenvantuanrs> hem dung mc
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> noi chung la menh lau lau buon buon ko startx thi van lam viec duoc tot =))
<_FirePhoenix_> why?
<_FirePhoenix_> ls a
<nguyenvantuanrs> ?
<TuxEmpty> dùng ubuntu làm gì cho mệt
<TuxEmpty> windows ngon thế
<TuxEmpty> ếu xài
<vubuntor676> gõ thử tiếng việt!
<_FirePhoenix_> dek chui menh
<_FirePhoenix_> Có xài U đâu =))
<nguyenvantuanrs> du`nf ubuntu hem ma^'t $ ma` va~n du'ng luat.
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<vubuntor676> đúng là gõ không dưưc
<vubuntor676> h bacs moiws bietes ah
<vubuntor676> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> <<< Đang xài windows đúng luật đây
<TuxEmpty> nguyenvantuanrs: có ăn bắt ếu đâu mà sợ
<nguyenvantuanrs> trial version
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> full version =))
 * TuxEmpty cờ rắc cật
<nguyenvantuanrs> luong ta^m ca(n' rut'
<_FirePhoenix_> cờ rắc =))
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<vubuntor676> phải làm sao bây gI??
 * TuxEmpty ếu thấy cắt tứt
<_FirePhoenix_> mịa cờ rắc là quái gì thế
<TuxEmpty> rứt
<vubuntor676> sao bac lai hoi e???
<_FirePhoenix_> mịa vs còn được free nữa là =))
<nguyenvantuanrs> co` ra(c' la` ba.n cua? hack
<_FirePhoenix_> sướng vãi
<nguyenvantuanrs> hack la` ba.n cua? ubuntu
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<lmq2401> hack là bạn của hacker
<nguyenvantuanrs> ne^n e la`m ba.n voi ubuntu
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<TuxEmpty> hack là giề
<TuxEmpty> ubuntu lởm
<TuxEmpty> chơi game Hentai cũng ếu được
<TuxEmpty> xịn mịa giề
<nguyenvantuanrs> chi? mong muo^'n dc xem ma(.t a hacker 1 la^`n trong do?i`
<nguyenvantuanrs> :)
<vubuntor676> Sao rui bacs Quang
<lmq2401> không xác định
<_FirePhoenix_> =))
<lmq2401> có nick không gọi
<vubuntor676> :))
<lmq2401> đi gọi tên
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<lmq2401> cái vụ gõ tiếng Việt này có liên quan gì đến tiếng Việt không vậy
<lmq2401> các gói tiếng Việt
<vubuntor676> nik kho viet
<vietred> nguyenvantuanrs: mặt mấy thằng nghiện với mấy thằng béo phì cấp độ cuối như thế nào thì mặt hacker y chang =))
<vubuntor676> viet ten cho ro
<_FirePhoenix_> cài gói tiếng việt vào
<nguyenvantuanrs> vietred: @@
<_FirePhoenix_> install/romove language ấy :P
<vubuntor676> cai the nao ha bac Phoenix
<vietred> nguyenvantuanrs: mềnh nói thật mà ko tin à?
<nguyenvantuanrs> vietred: nghe no'i hacker ra't dep. trai, va(n vo~ song toa`n
<vubuntor676> e install vietnamese rui ma
<lmq2401> mặt của mấy thằng hacker trông rất thánh thiện
<_FirePhoenix_> dek tin
<_FirePhoenix_> vậy thì tui cũng chịu rồi
<lmq2401> mặt của hacker pro thì ít khi dán vào máy tính
<vubuntor676> Han doi vo doi :D
<vubuntor676> 1 cao nhan nua da ra di
<nguyenvantuanrs> ne^u' la` girl thi` ... ^^
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<lmq2401> vì nó chỉ toàn để botnet tấn công
<lmq2401> nó đi ngồi xem TV
<vietred> nguyenvantuanrs: đừng có ham girl hacker :)), thử ngày ngủ 2 tiếng xem, giống giống hacker liền :))
<lmq2401> lâu lâu vào mấy trang mạng đọc báo..."Sony bị tấn công"
<vietred> lmq2401: đấy là mấy thằng phá hoại chứ chưa chắc phải hacker
<lmq2401> hôm bữa gặp 1 thằng hacker
<lmq2401> phishing
<lmq2401> nó làm trang web giả mạo
<lmq2401> bà chị họ...giao pass word và tài khoản cho nó
<lmq2401> còn đánh vào ô "nhớ giùm tài khoản của tôi"
<lmq2401> xong nó đi chat với mình "em nạp giùm chị tiền...mai mốt chị trả cho"
<nguyenvantuanrs> ma^y a va`o HAVonline
<nguyenvantuanrs> doc. ba`i the^' na`o la` hacker ay
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<nguyenvantuanrs> nghe hay  le'm
<_FirePhoenix_> hỏi bác conmale ấy cho nhanh =))
<nguyenvantuanrs> ;;)
<_FirePhoenix_> ôi dào hacker là quỉ gì đâu
<lmq2401> cái vụ của <vubuntor676> sao rồi
<nguyenvantuanrs> _FirePhoenix_: bac' ay la` hacker a` a
 * TuxEmpty hội hacker đang chém gió ...
<lmq2401> haha
<vubuntor676> bac Quang out rui ah
<vubuntor676> :D
<lmq2401> sắp thành bão rồi
<vubuntor676> :))
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<_FirePhoenix_> mình học dek có cái khái niệm hacker =))
<lmq2401> chỉ có hặc cơ
<lmq2401> hơ c...
<_FirePhoenix_> hacker là quái gì nhỉ
<nguyenvantuanrs> no'i chuye^n ve^` hacker + ko the^? ca`i dc vu. unikey
 * nguyenvantuanrs *.*
<vietred> _FirePhoenix_: về lịch sử mà nói thì hacker là người :))
<vubuntor676> @<lmq2401> bac po tay rui ah
<lmq2401> chÆ°a
<lmq2401> vẫn còn chat đây
<lmq2401> bó tay sao mà chat được
<nguyenvantuanrs> lmq2401: @@
<vubuntor676> chua dau hang ah
<vubuntor676> :))
<nguyenvantuanrs> :))
<nguyenvantuanrs> no'i ru`i
<lmq2401> cho lại cái pass đi
<nguyenvantuanrs> treo  gia?i 1 tra^1u ha ni ken
<lmq2401> cái pass và id
<vubuntor676> a ah
<vubuntor676> bac nay con muon thu ah
<vubuntor676> ok
<lmq2401> còn
<lmq2401> đang rất rảnh
<vubuntor676> 5210
<vubuntor676> id cu
<vubuntor676> xem bac co cao kien gi ko?
<vietred> bây h cứ ai nói đến hacker là người ta lại nghĩ đến mấy thằng lừa đảo trộm cướp = cách gõ với click =.=
<vubuntor676> trời !! cài cả óóng scim
<lmq2401> 676 cài cả SCIM kìa
<nguyenvantuanrs> vietred: do' la` thap ki? 90 roi`
<vietred> nguyenvantuanrs: giờ ko thế chắc?
<nguyenvantuanrs> vietred: ba^y gio` hacker la nh~ a cha`ng hen som + la~ng ma.n
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> I  lov them
<nguyenvantuanrs> :x
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<nguyenvantuanrs> co`n ne^'u la` nh~ co na`ng hacker thi` cha('c mu'n iu qua'
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^!
<vietred> nguyenvantuanrs: thử thức 1 ngày 22 tiếng đi, vài tháng như vậy bạn sẽ trở thành anh chàng hen som + lãng mạn :))
<nguyenvantuanrs> vietred: hhhhixx
<_FirePhoenix_> hacker - A technically proficient individual who breaks into computer system;
<nguyenvantuanrs> cha(ng? le~ hacker ko dc quye^`n ngu? nga`y 8 tie^'ng sao
<lmq2401> bão đang lên
<_FirePhoenix_> originally conoted good intent, but general usage today is similar to cracker
<lmq2401> đang kiếm 1 cái gì đó dài dài chém cho đã
<nguyenvantuanrs> ui
<nguyenvantuanrs> anh ngu~
<_FirePhoenix_> according to Connecting with Computer Science =))
 * nguyenvantuanrs uoc j` mi`nh dc nhu ca'c a ay'
<vietred> nguyenvantuanrs: mềnh nhớ là đã thấy hình 1 em hacker TQ xinh cực :-"
<nguyenvantuanrs> vietred: :x
<vietred> nguyenvantuanrs: em ấy nắm trong tay có gần 2000 bé hacker cũng xinh gần như e ấy :-"
<nguyenvantuanrs> e bieu? co'a sai da^u
<nguyenvantuanrs> @@
<_FirePhoenix_> may bac cong nhan chem bao vai qua em chuon
<nguyenvantuanrs> ui hacker cung~ co' lo`ng nha^n ai'
<nguyenvantuanrs> nha^.n tre? mo^` co^i ve^ nuoi
<vietred> _FirePhoenix_: bão gió sao đâu, mát mà :))
<nguyenvantuanrs> se~ la`m 1 ng vo?. to^'t le'm do'
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<vietred> chuẩn ^^
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<lmq2401> thấy cái chuyện hặcker này càng lúc càng...đi xa
<vietred> mà sao chỉ thấy hắc cơ mà ko thấy bạch cơ nhỉ? :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> a^u co? em da~ nghe noi' ro`i
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> ko the ti`m thay ca'i ba`i kia de? cho ca'c a doc. :(
<nguyenvantuanrs> hay la(m' :)
<vietred> mềnh chả thích làm hắc cơ, chỉ thích làm bạch cơ :D
<nguyenvantuanrs> hix
<vietred> nguyenvantuanrs: bạn đang nói cái bài "how to be a hacker" hả?
<nguyenvantuanrs> hi`nh nhu  the
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<vietred> bạch cơ đi nướng bánh, tạo phúc đức cho đời ;))
<nguyenvantuanrs> ban?  dich. tu` sa'ch cua? o^ng raymond gi`  do'
<vietred> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html <- có phải bài này ko?
<bksupybot> Title: How To Become A Hacker (at www.catb.org)
<lmq2401> raymond là cái ông mà hay đi gửi email đó hả
<vietred> theo mình nhớ thì bản dịch của nó trong HAVonline :D
<_FirePhoenix_> vubuntor676: Giải quyết được chưa
<vubuntor585> bac Quang dau rui
<nguyenvantuanrs> http://www.hvaonline.net/hvaonline/posts/list/3994.hv
<nguyenvantuanrs> da~ thay'
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<lmq2401> đâu
<vubuntor585> ddaay nef bacs
<lmq2401> đây
<vubuntor585> e thuwr kq ra lun
<vubuntor585> :((
<vubuntor585> van "no input windows"
<_FirePhoenix_> Hết cách :|
<nguyenvantuanrs> .g http://www.hvaonline.net/hvaonline/posts/list/3994.hv
<lmq2401> Tình trạng cảu 585: Trong phần chọn bộ gõ có SCIM-bridge....
<bkphenny> nguyenvantuanrs: No results found for 'http://www.hvaonline.net/hvaonline/posts/list/3994.hv'.
<vubuntor585> cac quan su co cao kien gi ko a
<nguyenvantuanrs> no'i ru`i hem nghe
<nguyenvantuanrs> Alt+1234
<nguyenvantuanrs> ;))
<vubuntor585> Alt + 1234 la gi the
<nguyenvantuanrs> :(
<_FirePhoenix_> vubuntor585: đừng quan tâm đến lời bác ấy
<nguyenvantuanrs> thu? thi` bi't
<nguyenvantuanrs> :D
<_FirePhoenix_> Gỡ scim rồi mà còn vấn vương hở >"<
<lmq2401> uhm
<lmq2401> bây giờ thức tới sáng để xem máy bác cũng được
<lmq2401> thực ra là bạn
<lmq2401> xem máy bạn
<_FirePhoenix_> bác lmq2401 cố gắng đi
<vubuntor585> sao a
 * nguyenvantuanrs ghen ti. qua'
<nguyenvantuanrs> :((
<lmq2401> sao mà ghen tị
<lmq2401> ai muốn xem thì cứ đưa id và pass
<vubuntor585> ok
<lmq2401> mà sao cứ phải đưa những thứ bí mất giữa đường vậy
<vubuntor585> bac nao muon thu em dong y het
<nguyenvantuanrs> ba.n a^'y dc cha(m so'c nhie^t. ti`nh the^'
<lmq2401> chat riêng không được hả
<vubuntor585> Lieu co can vi loi nay ma cai lai ko a.hixx
<lmq2401> mới cài xong đã bị hả
<vubuntor585> chua bao h go dc tieng viet tren ubuntu
<vubuntor585> day la lan dau tien cai lun day a
<vubuntor585> :(((
<lmq2401> lần đầu tiên cài mà sao có SCIM
<lmq2401> SCIM là mặc định hả
<vubuntor585> e cung ko ro la mac dinh hay ko
<vubuntor585> nhung e co thu cai cac kieu dinh dang deu ko dc
<vubuntor585> hoi trc la ban 10.10 cung ko dc
<vubuntor585> upgrade len 11.04 cung the
<_FirePhoenix_> scim mặc định đâu
<_FirePhoenix_> ibus mới mặc định :P
<vietred> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAA52SGzhL4
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Installing additional language support in Ubuntu 9.10 (at www.youtube.com)
<lmq2401> vậy sao lại có?
<lmq2401> mở chỗ bộ gõ của 585 thì thấy có scim
<vubuntor585> e cung co cai rui
<vubuntor585> ca x-unikey nua
<vietred> lmq2401: bạn ấy đang thử tài, cố lên :-p
<vubuntor585> ma ko cai nao dung dc ca
<lmq2401> sao mà cài nhiều thứ vậy
<lmq2401> chết mất
<vubuntor585> thi ko cai nao go dc ma
<vubuntor585> thi phai thu het chu
<lmq2401> trời
<lmq2401> còn thông tin gì khác nữa không
<_FirePhoenix_> thế đấy :P
<lmq2401> đúng là thử tài thật mà
<lmq2401> (trong khi mình không có tài)
<vietred> vubuntor585: cài lại từ đầu rồi làm giống y như đoạn phim đê \m/
<_FirePhoenix_> <<< vô dụng =))
<lmq2401> để thử lại lần nữa
<lmq2401> cho pass với id lại xem
 * vietred được mỗi cái mồm hét ra bão =))
<_FirePhoenix_> <<< + ko xài U. Đứng ngó cao nhân làm việc học hỏi thôi :P
<vubuntor585> 4756
<vietred> _FirePhoenix_: xin hỏi bác xài gì ạ?
<_FirePhoenix_> Trình độ cùi bắp xài Arch cho nó an lành :P
<vietred> _FirePhoenix_: lại thêm 1 người xài arch, ức chế arch lắm rồi >.<
<_FirePhoenix_> Đã bảo cùi bắp mới xài mà
<vietred> _FirePhoenix_: mình boot arch đếk lên :(
<_FirePhoenix_> dek lên là sao
<vietred> _FirePhoenix_: boot máy ảo thì lên ào ào, boot máy thật nó phang 1 loạt địa chỉ bảo error rồi treo luôn máy :))
<_FirePhoenix_> =))
<vietred> _FirePhoenix_: sơ sơ là do cái card màn hình của mình nó khủng long quá :-"
<_FirePhoenix_> :P
<vietred> _FirePhoenix_: gỡ card ra thì boot được nhưng mình không nỡ :-"
<vietred> _FirePhoenix_: boot mỗi U là ngon -> xài U luôn :))
<_FirePhoenix_> gỡ ra boot cài xong
<_FirePhoenix_> cài driver vào
<_FirePhoenix_> xong phim
<vietred> _FirePhoenix_: đã điên điên thử làm thế, fail hoàn fail :))
<_FirePhoenix_> =))
<_FirePhoenix_> thế thì số trời đã định rồi
<_FirePhoenix_> mà xài arch chi cho khổ
<vietred> _FirePhoenix_: uh, xài arch cực thí mồ
<vietred> _FirePhoenix_: thằng bạn mình xài arch lâu lâu lại thấy nó bật terminal lên sửa hụt hơi thấy cũng tội nghiệp :))
<nguyenvantuanrs> cha`o mo.i ng, to?'i gio?` di ngu? rui`
<nguyenvantuanrs> ^^
<vubuntor585> aaaaaaa!
<vietred> _FirePhoenix_: trong dòng linux mình chỉ chơi đc với U và gentoo
<vietred> mà gentoo nó khủng bố quá, cài chương trình là ngồi đợi dài cổ, tốn điện còm pai nên mình dẹp luôn :))
<vubuntor585> vấn ềề bây giờ là gỡ toàn bộ SCIM và X-Unikey
<vietred> vubuntor585: nói rồi, cài lại đi, tiếc chi ko biết :(
<_FirePhoenix__> The moi bao la de cho cui bap xai :P
<lmq2401> cái lạ là bạn này chưa add ppa của ubuntu VN mà vẫn cài được ibus unkey
<vietred> lmq2401: code.google, bạn ấy pro google :-"
<vietred> thôi mình ngủ, ko muốn biến thành thằng nghiện
<vietred> thử tài + trổ tài vui vẻ nhá các bác
<lmq2401> "Chúng tôi đã cố gắng hết sức"
<FirePhoenix> =))
<FirePhoenix> Rồi thế là xong :P
<lmq2401> gần thành công rồi
<lmq2401> Chỗ input method của bác này nó ghi là X input method
<lmq2401> đang định chỉnh xuống cái kia thì...díconnect
<vubuntor879> ae cho mình hỏi
<lmq2401>  đã thành công
<vubuntor879> Mình mới cài lại U 11.04, khi cài Cairo thì bị lổi như sau: Fetched 222 kB in 11s (18.8 kB/s) W: GPG error: http://repository.cairo-dock.org hardy InRelease: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2 W: GPG error: http://repository.cairo-dock.org intrepid InRelease: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2 W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mixxx/mixxx/ub ... ce/Sources 40
<bksupybot> Title: cairo-dock.org (at repository.cairo-dock.org)
<lmq2401> đã thành công
<lmq2401> Làm sao thay đổi X input method
<FirePhoenix> kiếm cái ppa khác :P
<lmq2401> X input method là của cái gì vậy
<FirePhoenix> ko biết =))
<vubuntor879> :(
<lmq2401> 585 bỏ đi đâu rồi
<lmq2401> nản quá
<vubuntor879> ngu lun:(
<vubuntor679> alo
<vubuntor679> bacs quang co day ko
<lmq2401> có
<lmq2401> đừng có gọi tên
<vubuntor679> no van bi nhu ban dau
<lmq2401> uhm
<lmq2401> thì bởi vậy
<lmq2401> chụp hình cái cảnh mà x input method làm mặc định rồi đưa lên diễn đàn mà hỏi
<vubuntor679> cai day o dau the bac
<lmq2401> click chuột phải, mở context menu
<lmq2401> cái dòng gần cuối
<vubuntor679> click chuot phai o dau the
<vubuntor679> :(
<lmq2401> ở khung nhập
<lmq2401> cho vào xem lại đi
<lmq2401> chụp hình giùm cho
<lmq2401> hỏi anh Tux thử xem
<lmq2401> nhưng mà...ngoài giờ hành chính rồi
<lmq2401> chắc là cũng lười trả lời
<vubuntor679> len forum hoi a
<lmq2401> uhm
<lmq2401> lên đó sẽ có nhiều người thấy
<vubuntor679> ok
<vubuntor679> cam on bac nh nh lam
<vubuntor679> :D
<lmq2401> Đặt câu hỏi là
<lmq2401> Làm sao để đưa Ibus làm mặc định thay cho X input method mặc dù đã chỉnh ibus làm mặc định trong Language support!
<lmq2401> nói chung là tự sử
<lmq2401> xá»­
<vubuntor679> vang
<lmq2401> đưa cái của sổ Language Support kế bên
<vubuntor679> cam on bac
<vubuntor679> e se lam theo
<lmq2401> bảo đảm là sẽ có người kêu bạn...cài lại
<vubuntor679> co gi thi bac ghep qua rum phan cai dat va nang cap rui vao dong gop cho e
<lmq2401> cái đó có gì mà cài đặt và nân cấp
<lmq2401> bỏ nó vào Tiếng Việt trong Ubuntu
<lmq2401> mà biết đâu có người bị rồi thì sao
<lmq2401> search thá»­ xem
<vubuntor679> uh
<vubuntor679> e se cho vao muc day
<vubuntor679> thank bac nh lam
<vubuntor679> lam phien bac nh rui
<vubuntor679> dc the nay la tot lam rui
<lmq2401> uhm
<lmq2401> đi ngủ
<vubuntor679> thank bac lan nua nhe
<vubuntor679> co gi bac ghe qua rum rui gop y cho e
<vubuntor679> chao bac
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-26
<vubuntor847> may anh oi cho em hoi ti oi
<vubuntor847> em moi dung ubuntu
<vubuntor847> sao em thay no chay duyet web firefox hoi cham
<vubuntor847> khong biet la do cau hinh may em yeu hay la do gi nua
<zj3t3mju> !info linux-image maverick
<vubuntor067> hello
<vubuntor099> mí  anh ơi
<vubuntor099> cho e hỏi cái
<vubuntor099> phân vùng để cài ubuntu = chương trình ji zạ?
<vubuntor145> alo
<vubuntor145> có ai ko cho mình hỏi với
<vubuntor145> help me
<N2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor695> alo
<vubuntor695> có ai không cho mình hỏi chút
<lmq2401> đang gọi hay sao mà alo
<vubuntor695> :D
<vubuntor695> máy mình hiện đang dùng ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor695> mình mới cài lại windowxp
<vubuntor695> thì bây giwof nó lại ko hiện bảng chọn os để chọn vào ubuntu nữa
<vubuntor695> bạn chỉ giúp mình xem làm thế nào cho nó hiện với
<lmq2401> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_l%E1%BA%A1i_grub
<bksupybot> Title: Cài lại grub – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor695> uhm thank bạn nhiều :D
<vubuntor499> mấy anh ơi
<vubuntor499> chỉ em cách cài zorin với
<vubuntor499> e ko bik phân vùng
<lmq2401> Dùng Acronis Disk Director trên đĩa Hiren boot để phân vùng
<lmq2401> còng không thì dùng gparted mà phân vùng
<vubuntor757> alo
<vubuntor757> mod oi
<vubuntor757> có mod nao o day ko
<C4NoC> ko
<lmq2401> ở đây đâu có ai là mod :-/
<vubuntor757> alo
<vubuntor757> ae cho hỏi
<vubuntor757> mình xài rsync
<vubuntor757> thì mình có thể rsync nguyên / sang 1 máy linux khác
<vubuntor757> thì máy linux đó có chạy dc ko
<vubuntor757> alo
<C4NoC> vubuntor757: dc
<dangkhoa12> C4NoC:?
<dangkhoa12> C4NoC:hoi cai nay coi
<vubuntor393> may anh cho em hoi lenh nen  .gz
<vubuntor393> em lam khong dc
<vubuntor393> co ai kog
<C4NoC> la` sao?
<vubuntor393> van de nhu the nay
<vubuntor393> em co thu muc /tmp/Linux/Ubuntu/passwd
<vubuntor393> co tap tin passwd
<vubuntor393> gio tao tap tin a.txt trong thu muc Linux nua
<vubuntor393> van de là copy a.txt vào Ubuntu va nen ubuntu lai thành nen.gz
<vubuntor393> anh hieu khong ha
<C4NoC> thi` keo' no' vao do' roi ne'n
<C4NoC> the thoi
<vubuntor393> nhung danh 1 lenh khong dc
<vubuntor393> em chi nen dc 2 tap tin thoi
<C4NoC> man tar
<vubuntor393> chu khong gom 2 file thanh 1 cái nen.gz chua 2 cai a.txt,passwd
<vubuntor393> em doc roi
<vubuntor393> ma lam sao vua  copy ma vua nen lai chu khong dc copy vao roi moi nen
<vubuntor393> chi dc dung 1 lenh
<C4NoC> la.i ba`i tap?
<vubuntor393> khong 1 cau hoi trac nghiemm
<C4NoC> ho.c thi` tu+. ti`m hieu
<vubuntor393> sang gio lam ne
<vubuntor393> cai kho la sao ma copy kia
<vubuntor393> cp /tmp/linux/t.txt /tmp/linux/u | gzip > ggo.gz
<vubuntor393> lenh cua em xai cho nao
<vubuntor393> may anh oi
<vubuntor272> alo
<favadi> vubuntor127, blo
<vubuntor272> co ai dag ngu o do ko/
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor272> cho minh hoi 1 van de dc ko cac ban?
<vubuntor272> whosami
<vubuntor216> co ai ko nhi
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor216> minh dang xai ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor216> minh muon hoi la
<vubuntor216> co cach nao de thanh panel trong suot dc ko nhi
<_Tux_> vubuntor216: dùng windows
<_Tux_> nó trong suốt hết
<lmq2401> Windows 7 nó làm tốt cái này lắm!
<vubuntor216> ac
<vubuntor216> minh dang hoi ve ubuntu ma
<lmq2401> dùng unity hay classic?
<vubuntor216> minh dung unity
<vubuntor216> thanh panel ben trai co mau toi toi
<vubuntor216> nen minh ko ro co cach nao lam no trong suot hoac sang mau hon ko
<vubuntor497> chao anh chi
<vubuntor497> co the cho em hoi? may' em la` dell n4110.
<vubuntor497> em cai ubuntu 11 nhung khong duoc.
<vubuntor497> dung` thu~ va` cai` dat. deu` bi loi nhu nhau
<vubuntor497> giai dap gu`m em vs
<_Tux_> vubuntor497: lỗi gì
<_Tux_> phun ra nốt đi
<_Tux_> ...
<vietred> _Tux_: thì ngta cài ko được chứ lỗi gì
<vietred> vubuntor497: cài gì được thì dùng nấy đi bạn, cố gắng làm gì
<lmq2401> <vubuntor216> mò trong compiz đi!
<_Tux_> vietred: cài không được
<_Tux_> cũng phải lỗi gì mới cài không được chứ
<_Tux_> nói máy em hỏng
<_Tux_> mà ếu nói hỏng thế nào
<_Tux_> thì sửa thế quái nào được
<vubuntor216> Ù hú
<vubuntor216> cài ko được thì cài lại
<vubuntor216> ^^
<vubuntor801> e đang định cài dặt Ubuntu các pro cho em hỏi ubuntu có hỗ trợ driver cho máy ko ?
<codai2810> có
<vubuntor801> giống win 7 ah ?
<vietred> ko
<vubuntor801> e đang học lập trình vậy ubuntu có hỗ trợ 1 số chương trình như: SQL server , vituastudio,netbean ???
<nobawk> netbean co'
<nobawk> nhung~ cai' nhu sql server thi` dung` mysql
<nobawk> vitual studio thi` chac' cha? can`
<vubuntor801> nếu ubuntu không hỗ trợ driver thì em phải download driver cho máy ở đâu ?
<codai2810> ko cần
<codai2810> nó tự cài hầu hết
<vubuntor801> vs trường hợp card màn hình ngoài thì sao ?
<vubuntor801> của e là card ATI
<codai2810> nó sẽ có hướng dẫn cho mình cài khi cần
<nobawk> ati co' san roi
<nobawk> dung` cai' co' san~ cung~ tam.
<vubuntor801> ubuntu có thể chạy mượt như xp vs và có hỗ trợ đầy đủ như XP ko ?
<vubuntor801> pro nào có thể so sánh 2 HDH này giúp e đc ko ?
<vubuntor801> cái nào hơn cái nào kém :S
 * nobawk mình dùng ngon, còn mượt hơn xp
<codai2810> !wiki
<ubot2> Factoid 'wiki' not found
<codai2810> .g wiki ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<lmq2401> mỗi lần nghe câu hỏi này mình lại có 1 cảm xúc khó tả
<lmq2401> nhưng cảm xúc ấy thường được kìm nén và thay vào đó là câu "tự tìm hiểu"
<codai2810> vubuntor801: hỗ trợ tương đối đầy đủ (trừ một số thứ mà MS dùng riêng), chạy mượt hay ko tùy máy + cách chơi của người dùng
<vubuntor801> nếu nó support như vậy thì cần j đến mày ảo nữa ?
<lmq2401> Bạn có xài chương trình đồ họa hay cái gì mà nổi tiếng không?
<vubuntor801> có thể chỉ ra 1 vài chương trình ko thể chạy tren ubuntu ko ?
 * codai2810 chưa bao giờ sờ đến máy ảo trên ubuntu :3
<vubuntor801> e là lập trình viên
<lmq2401> vậy thì thử Ubuntu đi!
 * _Tux_ nghe thấy ltv, núp
<nobawk> lập trình viên thì vất windows đi :))
<vubuntor801> những chương trình e hay cài cho máy như: Ms Ofice 2010
<vubuntor801> SQL Server 2005
<nobawk> cần đếu gì ms office 2010
<nobawk> cần ếu gì sql server 2005?
<vubuntor801> Vitua Studio 2008
<vubuntor801> NeatBean
 * nobawk vừa uống bia xong nên hổ báo
<nobawk> vất bố nó cái vitual studio đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor801: dùng Windows
<_Tux_> hết
<_Tux_> end game
<nobawk> (vì viết tên nó còn chả nổi thì dùng làm gì)
<_Tux_> đỡ tốn log =))
<nobawk> visual**
<vubuntor801> sax
<lmq2401> lời khuyên thật sự đó....WINDOWS muôn năm!
<nobawk> vất bố đi
<vietred> lmq2401: thiếu: CRACK muôn năm!!! :)) nhờ nó mình được chơi game xịn miễn phí
<vubuntor801> dùng Win 7 hoài rồi chuyển sang XP
<vubuntor801> nhưng lâu muốn thay đổi muốn chuyển sang ubuntu
<codai2810> vubuntor801: ubuntu sử dụng hệ thống ứng dụng khác với windows
<_Tux_> vubuntor801: thay đổi làm giề
<_Tux_> Windows ftw !
<codai2810> vubuntor801: ko dùng các phần mềm có gắn chữ MS
<nobawk> ờ
<codai2810> _Tux_: kick you
<nobawk> đang dùng ngon chả dổi làm gì cho mệt
<nobawk> mình chỉ thấy cái ngu si nhất của windows là sau ki cài xong phải cài 1 đống thứ
<vietred> _Tux_: thay đổi cho đời thêm vui (hoặc thêm buồn, ai biết được)
 * _Tux_ véo codai2810 
 * _Tux_ đá codai2810 
<nobawk> mà thứ nào cũng đòi restart máy :))
<codai2810> .g ubuntu hướng dẫn mới sử dụng
<_Tux_> vietred: thay đổi thế kia
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=13771&start=20
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn người mới dùng sử dụng Ubuntu bằng Teamviewer - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<codai2810> ec
<_Tux_> thì vui giề
<_Tux_> =))
<vietred> codai2810:  coi chừng mang vạ vào thân =))
<codai2810> vietred: /me quen rồi
<vubuntor801> hộ trợ người dùng utunbu gì mà Windows muôn năm vậy ra :S
<vietred> vubuntor801: bạn thông cảm
<nobawk> có ai cấm ko được windows muôn năm đâu
<vietred> vubuntor801: các anh (chị, chim cánh cụt) ấy ức chế vì có người biết channel này mà chả chịu tìm hiểu gì hết
<codai2810> vubuntor801: các supporter đang thời kì ức chế
<vubuntor801> :)
<nobawk> mà đúng là windows muôn năm thật
<codai2810> vubuntor801: họ vui tính, bạn thông cảm
 * nobawk đã thấy rất nhiều người bỏ uubntu dùng windows :((
<vubuntor801> Cũ người mới ta em chưa dùng nên muốn hỏi kinh nghiệm của người đi trc thôi
<codai2810> vubuntor801: nhưng mà các supporter thích mọi người tìm hiểu trước khi hỏi :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor801: mình không dùng Ubuntu
<vietred> nobawk: không có windows là không có C&C, không có CS, không có war, không có gì cả :))
<_Tux_> vô đây phá là chính
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor801> còn XP thì em cũng đủ tự tin để dùng mà ko có vấn đề
<codai2810> vubuntor801: anh google nhiều kinh nghiệm lắm :)
<lmq2401> .g
<bkphenny> lmq2401: .g what?
<_Tux_> vubuntor801: tự tin là tốt
<_Tux_> tiếp tục tự tin nhá
<_Tux_> :D
<vietred> vubuntor801: nếu bạn không có bất cứ vấn đề gì với xp thì bạn dư sức tự tìm hiểu ubuntu, cố lên!
<codai2810> _Tux_: :|
<_Tux_> codai2810: oát zờ heo ?
<lmq2401> sao con người ta cứ thích đi lùi Windows 7 > Windows XP > ....
<codai2810> _Tux_: gâu tu zờ heo đê
 * _Tux_ gâu tu zờ heo
<vietred> _Tux_ nói đúng mà, sao codai2810 lại làm mặt đấy :D
<vubuntor801> vì ko có XP thì ko có Win 7
<_Tux_> vubuntor801: nói nhầm nhá
<_Tux_> không có vista
<_Tux_> thì hem có windows 7
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor801> trời
<vubuntor801> Vista là đổ bỏ đi
<lmq2401> mình thấy Ubuntu nó có cái hơn WIndows là thế này: Windows mới có phiên bản thứ 7 thì Ubuntu đã có bản 11.  :))
<vubuntor801> =))
<codai2810> vì vista là đồ bỏ đi nên mới có uyn 7
<vietred> bạn ấy nói cũng đúng thôi, cái gì cũng phải từng bước đi lên, giống như có cụ mới có cháu :))
<vubuntor801> bác này nói hay :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor801: vista ngon mà
 * _Tux_ làm gì cái nào copy cái DVD hết hàng thế kỉ =))
<vubuntor801> Vista chậm chạp
<nobawk> hơi bị nhầm á
<nobawk> dùng được win đâu có nghĩa là dùng được ubuntu
<vietred> lmq2401: M$ đang đua dữ lắm, sắp ra win 8 rồi, 128 bit :D
<vubuntor801> là thất bại của MS
<vietred> mình đua ko lại M$ :))
<lmq2401> cái này sắp thành cái...động rồi :))
<vubuntor801> Ubuntu chỉ là 1 ngõ nhỏ trên đại lộ Windows thôi
<vietred> mọi người đang ức chế maf
<vietred> xả stress đc là tốt :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor801: thôi là LTV phải dùng Windows !
 * _Tux_ thầy cô dạy thế
<vubuntor801> Mac còn chưa dám so sánh vs Windows kìa
<codai2810> vubuntor801: đùa à
 * _Tux_ cười đểu vubuntor801 
<nobawk> làm ếu gì cỏ đủ ram mà 128-bit
<codai2810> Mac đẳng cấp khác
<_Tux_> nobawk: sao không đủ
<_Tux_> nó thêm mấy bit vào
<_Tux_> lòe user được mà
<_Tux_> =))
<vietred>  nobawk: người ta định hướng thế nào kệ người ta :-", công nghệ phát triển nhanh lắm
<codai2810> vubuntor801: uyn đâu còn học hỏi mac kìa
<nobawk> 128-bit thì có lợi gì?
<_Tux_> nobawk: nhiều bit là xịn
<_Tux_> =))
<vietred> nhiều gấp đôi 64bit =))
<codai2810> (:|
<codai2810> chả hiểu gì nữa
 * codai2810 lặn
<vubuntor801> em đồng ý Mac là đẳng cấp khác nhưng so mặt bằng chung vs Windows thì vẫn còn kém lắm
<nobawk> chạy 128-bit trên 64-bit chắc là chậm :))
<vietred> vubuntor801:...
<vietred> vubuntor801: bạn làm được bao nhiêu chương trình rồi?
<_Tux_> vubuntor801: ;))
 * _Tux_ cười đểu vubuntor801 lần 2
 * nobawk chưa viết được chương trình nào -> lẩn
<vubuntor801> :S
<vietred> GOOGLE xài windows server! => đừng thay đổi làm gì vubuntor801 à :)
<vubuntor801> Chorme OS ah ?
<vubuntor801> mới chỉ đọc wa
 * _Tux_ đi hỏi Google "Chorme OS" là os giề
<vubuntor801> sax
<vietred> _Tux_: thế mà không biết à? 1 loại OS làm từ quả chôm chôm nhập khẩu từ VN đấy
<_Tux_> vietred: Mĩ có chôm chôm à
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor801> ;))
<vietred> _Tux_: có nhưng không ngon = của VN nên google mới nhập về :))
<vubuntor801> =)) chuẩn ko cẩn chình
<vubuntor801> nhưng mà nghe các bác nói xong e lại chẳng có ý định dùng ubuntu nữa :(
<vietred> vubuntor801: chuẩn ko cần chỉnh =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor801: goog good
<lmq2401> bây giờ cho vubuntor801 thấy một tương lai tươi sáng thế này (chẳng dính gì tới lập trình): Bạn làm văn bản .odt hết cả ngày trời. Nhờ những sự hỗ trợ chèn hình ảnh tuyệt vời của LibreOffice...bạn đã háo hức chèn rất nhiều hình, sắp xếp bố cục rất đẹp! Vậy là với sự hỗ trợ tuyệt vời của LibreOffice, bạn đã có 1 văn bản hoàn hảo. Bạn đem ra
<_Tux_> vubuntor801: phải có những ltv như bác
<lmq2401>  tiệm in ấn gần nhà. Ồ! Thật tuyệt! Ở đây họ đã cài tới bộ Office 2007 nổi tiếng của MS! Sau khi đọc file .odt của bạn... ĐÁNG TIẾC! ĐÃ HẾT PHẦN CHO BIẾT TRƯỚC NỘI DUNG ...muốn biết ra làm sao thì hãy tự trải nghiệm!
<lmq2401> viết mấy cái này có bị coi là anti virus này nọ không ta??
<lmq2401> uổng công ngồi viết cho dài...out mệ nó rồi! :((
<vietred> lmq2401: đem đi in thì cứ xuất ra PDF chứ để odt rồi in bằng niềm tin, mình mang docx đi cũng in bằng niềm tin :))
<_Tux_> lmq2401: thế là tốt
<_Tux_> :))
<lmq2401> biết vậy kết bài từ sớm...
<vietred> lmq2401 trước khi viết cái gì dài dài thì bảo người ta chờ 1 tí :))
<lmq2401> may mà chưa out trước khi mình kịp nhấn enter...
<lmq2401> không thì chắc là khóc...đau cả bụng!!!
<lmq2401> :(())
<vietred> http://www.webicy.com/web-server-administration/1515-linux-distribution-does-google-use-their-servers-mostly.html
<bksupybot> Title: Which Linux distribution does Google use on their servers mostly? (at www.webicy.com)
<vietred> các bác xem cái post đầu tiên ấy
<vietred> em đọc xong em cứng họng luôn
<lmq2401>  Google xài Ubuntu
<lmq2401> nhưng mà là bản có chỉnh sửa cho công ty họ
<lmq2401> bây giờ hình như vẫn còn đang 9. mấy
<vietred> có nghe nói đến goobuntu
<vietred> chắc phải đột nhập vào google xem cái goobuntu này nó thế nào :D
<lmq2401> bảo mật hơn...
<lmq2401> sao mình thấy mình tội lỗi quá...làm người ta out không lời từ biệt.... :))
<vietred> haizz
<vietred> mấy ông vubuntorXXX làm mình phát chán :(
<lmq2401> vui vậy mà chán cái gì :))
<lmq2401> nãy giờ cười đau cả bụng
 * CoconutCrab tho dau len
<lmq2401> mà nghĩ cũng tội...vừa vào đã nhận được rất nhiều sự khuyến khích sử dụng....Windows :))
<vietred> :))
<vietred> like cái vitual studio với neatbean :))
<vietred> ước gì đây là facebook :))
<vietred> ý, có người mới
<vietred> mình nên đi ngủ ko đây?
<lmq2401> có khi người hồi nãy
<lmq2401> :)
<lmq2401> "hãy lịch sử đón tiếp!"
<vietred> nhà mình đi ngủ cả rồi, không được gây tiếng động :(
<lmq2401> :))
<vietred> chào vubuntor608 :D
<vubuntor608> co ai o viet nam ko
<vubuntor608> ah sever vn ma
<vietred> đây có mình đây
<vietred> thuần Việt luôn
<vubuntor608> cho mynh ? voi
<vietred> bạn hỏi đi
<lmq2401> có ai cấm đâu
<vubuntor608> he dieu hanh ubuntu chi cai tren laptop duok thoy phai ko ban
<lmq2401> hỏi về Windows càng tốt
<vietred> ubuntu cài trên laptop được, desktop được, server được luôn
<vubuntor608> dung ko
<vubuntor608> sao mynh tai file 11.04 tren web ve nha
<vubuntor608> cai toi phan dau tien la danh mat khau voi use xong an cai dat
<vubuntor608> chay duok 1 luk may tinh mynh tu reset ra man hinh xanh
<vietred> à, thế chắc là windows bị dump rồi :D
<vietred> bạn restart máy là xong :D
<vubuntor608> mynh dich qua qua thy thay no bao la do so anh huong toi window nen pc tu reset
<_Tux_> vubuntor608: uhm
<vubuntor608> reset ma mynh dong bang o c
<_Tux_> ubuntu nó gây ra đấy
<_Tux_> chỉ dùng Windows được thôi
<vubuntor608> the gio cai ntn ha> ban
<lmq2401> Cơ chế bảo vệ tuyệt vời của Windows!
<vietred> dễ lắm
<vubuntor608> uhm`
<vubuntor608> mynh co ra phi dung cai lai win
<vietred> bạn dùng đĩa hiren boot ấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor608: format HDD cài Windows
<_Tux_> hoặc Ubuntu
<_Tux_> 1 và chỉ 1
<vietred> sao mà _Tux_ hiểu ý mình thế :D
<vubuntor608> ban chy ro cach buoc dy
<lmq2401> _Tux_: phá kinh khủng khiếp! :))
 * CoconutCrab tho dau ra xem team support cua ubuntu-vn hoat dong ra sao
<vubuntor608> mynh moi hok nam dau cntt nen ko ro~ lam dau
<_Tux_> vubuntor608: vào ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor608: oh, tot
<_Tux_> gõ
<_Tux_> sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<_Tux_> enter cái là xong
<_Tux_> :)
<CoconutCrab> gi the?
<vubuntor608> chua hieu lam
<vubuntor608> con gai nen hoi yeu cai nay`
<lmq2401> àh
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor608: cai dat tu dia CD ah?
<_Tux_> sặc
<lmq2401> con gái àh
<_Tux_> con gái á
<vietred> vubuntor608: bạn đừng làm theo _Tux_ phức tạp
<_Tux_> =))
<CoconutCrab> ghi ra dia USB ma cai
<CoconutCrab> thay doi thai do ngay
<CoconutCrab> on thiet
<_Tux_> vubuntor608: thế từ từ
 * CoconutCrab ngao ngan di vao xo
 * _Tux_ không hại đàn bà con gái
<_Tux_> =))
<CoconutCrab> HDB <~
<lmq2401> sao mà la lên cùng 1 câu vậy! :))
<vietred> _Tux_: mình đã bảo nhà đi ngủ hết rồi mà, không được gây tiếng động >.<
<vubuntor608> loan het ca len
<_Tux_> vubuntor608: thế bình tĩnh nhé
<vubuntor608> mynh chua mua dia~ ubuntu ma cung cha byt o dau
<_Tux_> nghe mọi người trợ giúp
<vubuntor608> vua hok duok 1 hom ve hdh nay nen moi mun thuc hanh
 * _Tux_ cơ mà HÌNH đâu ?
<lmq2401> cười đau cả bụng với vụ này =))
<vubuntor608> mynh tai tren mang ve ban ah
<vubuntor608> nao nao chy cho mynh dy
<_Tux_> vubuntor608: HÌNH ! HÌNH! HÌNH!
 * _Tux_ ảnh bạn vubuntor608 ấy ;))
<CoconutCrab> bkphenny: tell zj3t3mju ranh thi xem ibus moi ban 1.3.99 trong F15 xem no thay doi chi ma khong build duoc unikey nhe, neu ban qua thi de /me soi
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: I'll pass that on when zj3t3mju is around.
<vubuntor608> cha hieu cai gi
<CoconutCrab> nvm
<vubuntor608> dau roi
<vietred> vubuntor608: bạn học ở trường nào? có khi mình lại ở gần có thể giúp được :D
<vubuntor608> con trai gi cha galang gi ca?
<lmq2401> Bạn muốn làm quen với Ubuntu cho học tập thì có một cách khác là cài nó trên Windows như 1 chương trình
<vubuntor608> vay ah
<vubuntor608> chy dy
<lmq2401> w. wiki ubuntu-vn
<lmq2401> .g wiki ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> lmq2401: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor608: ở trên không có ảnh không support
<vubuntor608> doc tu phan nao`
<lmq2401> bạn chờ chút
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vietred> từ mục đầu tiên trong mục lục ấy bạn
<vietred> vubuntor608: sinh viên CNTT thì bạn chịu khó đọc 1 tí nhé, 1 cách luyện tập hiệu quả :D
<vubuntor608> to cu tu tu lam vay
<lmq2401> ngay trong trang mà bạn tải ubuntu về nó đã có hướng dẫn cho bạn rồi
 * _Tux_ lười đọc
<vubuntor608> to cai theo cach
<vubuntor608> cahy wubi ay
<lmq2401> uhm
<vubuntor608> nhung phan update ay lau qua
<lmq2401> đúng rồi
<lmq2401> update cho chuyện gì?
<vubuntor608> ko dung o dia ao? nua~
<vubuntor608> loi toan rset may
<vubuntor608> lau qua chu sao
<_Tux_> sau nhiều năm support
<_Tux_> mình nhận ra
<lmq2401> đó là chuyện của Windows...(nhưng mà bạn muốn thì vẫn có người sẵn lòng giúp)
<_Tux_> Ubuntu rất ghét con gái
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor608> do deu?
<lmq2401> Ở đâu hầu như ai cũng sẵn sàng giao tính mạng và của cải cho anh Tux
<lmq2401> nhất là mấy bạn nữ!
<lmq2401> bạn cứ yên tâm!
<kid__> =
<kid__> 00
<_Tux_> vubuntor608: lolz
 * _Tux_ từ bé chưa bị ai chửi là đểu
 * _Tux_ nghe chữ *đểu* cũng hay đấy
<vietred> _Tux_: ai bảo thế, mấy cái hình trên vỏ đĩa ubuntu luôn có con gái, toàn gái xinh
<kid__> không đểu vì quá đểu;))
<vubuntor608> cac ong mang t ra ban luan ha?
 * _Tux_ vỗ vai kid__ , ae mình mờ
<vubuntor608> co giup ko
<lmq2401> có!
<_Tux_> vubuntor608: không hình không giúp
 * _Tux_ khá»­a khá»­a khá»­a
<vubuntor608> gui hinh ntn
<lmq2401> qua địa chỉ riêng :))
<kid__> nhiều cách mà:d
 * kid__ đạp lmq2401
<vubuntor608> vay quen cac ong dy nha
<_Tux_> vubuntor608: lấy ảnh
<_Tux_> up lên đâu đó
<vubuntor608> muon lam quen thy noy xu no ra
<_Tux_> !up
<ubot2> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<kid__> http://imgur.com/
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<_Tux_> đấy
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor608: mình là mình hem thích làm quen nhá
 * _Tux_ sợ con gái lắm
<lmq2401> hình như từ đạp bị cho vào danh sách từ bạo lực
 * kid__ xoa xoa lmq2401
 * kid__ cấu xé lmq2401
<lmq2401> :))
 * _Tux_ đè lmq2401 ra trụy lạc
<lmq2401> http://www.google.com/search?um=1&hl=en&client=ubuntu&channel=fs&biw=1366&bih=571&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=con+g%C3%A1i+h%E1%BB%8Dc+CNTT&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<bksupybot> Title: con gái học CNTT - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<vubuntor608> dech them
<vubuntor608> tui di ngu?
<lmq2401> ặc
<lmq2401> bình tĩnh
<vubuntor608> sang mai day cai sau
<vubuntor608> vi du sao cho mat 46 phut nua co
<vubuntor608> met lam
<lmq2401> mình cảm thấy vừa làm gì đó tội lỗi gì đó!
<vubuntor608> tat man hinh dy hen 30p nua len sau
 * kid__ núp hẳn
<vubuntor608> bye nha may ong tuong ham gai
<vubuntor608> con lau moi cho lam quen
<vubuntor608> hyhy
<lmq2401> .g "tính cách của con gái học CNTT"
<bkphenny> lmq2401: No results found for '"tính cách của con gái học CNTT"'.
<_Tux_> vubuntor608: ;))
<_Tux_> vubuntor608: đưng tự sướng cực đoan thế !
<lmq2401> google còn không biết thì mình cũng chịu
<_Tux_> hô hô
<vietred> lmq2401: tính cách con gái CNTT mình đang nghiên cứu đây
<_Tux_> quái gở bỏ mịa
<vietred> ai bảo
<vietred> đa số là rất dễ thương :))
<_Tux_> lấy đêk đâu dễ thương
<vietred> ko tin à?
<_Tux_> khi ngày ngày ngồi nhìn code với máy tính
<_Tux_> =))
<lmq2401> _Tux_: =))
<vietred> có 1 nghịch lí là học CNTT nhưng toàn đi công tác đoàn hội, ko đoàn hội thì đi chơi, ko đi chơi thì học anh văn, ko học anh văn thì học võ =))
<lmq2401> "Tất cả những gì chúng ta nói sẽ là bằng chứng trước tòa!..."
<_Tux_> vietred: thế thì lại học CNTT không ra sao ;))
 * _Tux_ đoàn hội là công tác mình thấy trường nào cũng chán
<vietred> _Tux_: hên xui, tùy mỗi người biết điều phối giữa code và làm việc khác thôi
<vietred> con trai mà suốt ngày ôm máy ngồi code thì cũng điên điên dở dở chứ chưa nói con gái :))
<_Tux_> vietred: cơ mà chuyện đấy
<_Tux_> liên quan gì đến gái
<vietred> _Tux_: đúng ý mình đấy :))
<vietred> con gái vẫn cứ là con gái
<vietred> học CNTT hay không chả liên quan
<lmq2401> việc khác là việc gì
<_Tux_> vietred: ma vẫn là ma
<_Tux_> tồn tại hay không tồn tại
<_Tux_> cũng chả liên quan
<_Tux_> lolz
<vietred> lmq2401: là những việc ko liên quan đến code :D
 * _Tux_ code ếu đâu
<_Tux_> vietred: mình nói thật là chưa gặp bạn nữ nào học CNTT mà dễ thương cả
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> cái khác thì có
<_Tux_> chớ còn dễ thương thì không :D
<vietred> _Tux_: còn mình thì gặp hằng ngày
<vietred> nói chung là tùy bản chất con người thôi
<vietred> coi chừng _Tux_ gặp bà chằn học CNTT nên có ác cảm :))
<_Tux_> http://cheezpictureisunrelated.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/wtf-photos-videos-at-least-he-can-see-behind-him.jpg
<_Tux_> ô, nhầm channel
 * _Tux_ chẳng gặp đứa nào hết
<_Tux_> mà cũng không hiểu bạn vietred bảo dễ thương ở điểm nào
<_Tux_> và thế nào là dễ thương
<_Tux_> :))
<lmq2401> Warning!: đây là kênh support! Mọi thứ đều được ghi lại!
<vietred> _Tux_: mình đang đọc logic mờ nên đừng bắt mình định nghĩ thế nào là dễ thương, điên mất
 * _Tux_ bắt đầu ghét cái kiểu gì cũng đem cái logic M ra mà nói
 * _Tux_ tức khí ếu thèm nói chuyện nữa
<vietred> _Tux_: lại 1 kiểu ác cảm :))
 * vietred ngủ đây
<lmq2401> mà sao hôm nay nửa khuya lại có bạn nữ vào cần support vậy nhỉ?
<lmq2401> đúng là khii không có gì làm người ta thường nghĩ tới việc cài Ubuntu!
<vubuntor677> các anh chị làm ơn giúp em sửa lỗi trong khi cài đặt debmirror
<vubuntor677> khi e cài đặt keyring với câu lệnh: sudo mkdir /home/mirrorkeyring gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring /home/mirrorkeyring/pubring.gpg --import /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<vubuntor677> thì bị báo lỗi: unrecognized option --no-default-keying
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-27
<vubuntor671> hic, e lỡ xóa file bash trong /bin rồi mấy bác ơi
<vubuntor671> làm sao để phục hồi lại ?
<vubuntor671> alo ?
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor671: nhe't dia livecd va`o
<C4NoC> chroot
<C4NoC> ca`i la.i binutils
<C4NoC> hi`nh nhu go'i do' :D
<vubuntor671> vậy nếu mình remove bash xongn chạy sudo apt-get install bash duoc ko bác
<vubuntor671> remove bằgn cách chạy apt-get remove bash
<vubuntor671> nó nói là harmful gì đó (nguy hiểm quá)
<vubuntor710> cac anh oi giup em ve cach cai dat ubuntu11.04 tren desktop voi
<C4NoC> nhe't dia~ va`o roi ca`i
<vubuntor538> chào mọi ng mình là mem mới. Cũng mới cái ubuntu tối wa, mình gặp 1 vẫn đề mong các bạn trợ giúp
<vubuntor710> ko co dia~
<vubuntor710> cho gui dia ve thy hok xong xu no roi
<vubuntor710> day kai bang phan mem tai tu tren mang ve ma
<C4NoC> ko co' di~a thi` down
<vubuntor710> tai ve roi
<C4NoC> down ve^` burn ra cd hoac usb
<C4NoC> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> do.c di
<vubuntor710> burn ra o usb thy can usb bao nhieu gb
<C4NoC> 1GB du? roi
<vubuntor538> khi  mình vào  synnaptic nó thông báo Không thể tạo khóa độc quyền  Cái này thường có nghĩa là một chương trình quản lý gói khác (như apt-get hoặc aptitude) đang chạy. Vui lòng đóng chương trình đó trước
<vubuntor710> uhm`
<C4NoC> vubuntor671: dang co' ca'i ca`i khac dang xa`i
<C4NoC> tat di
<C4NoC> 1 luc chi dc 1 chung tring ca`i dat chay thoi
<vubuntor538> mình ko bít thắt thế nào cả
<vubuntor538> uhm cái  HĐH này khác win wa
<vubuntor538> bạn có thể chỉnh mình cách tắt ko
<C4NoC> bam vao` dau X
<C4NoC> cho no' tat
<C4NoC> the thoi
<vubuntor538> mình tắt hết rồi
<C4NoC> coi tren goc tren ben tra'i
<C4NoC> co' bieu tuong update gi` do'
<vubuntor538> cám ơn bạn
<vubuntor710> neu cai ubuntu bo qua buoc phan vung duok ko ban
<vubuntor710> moi nguoi dau roi
<vubuntor581> ==nản
<vubuntor075> sap thi linux roi may anh oi
<lmq2401> rồi sao?
<vubuntor075> chan chu sao
<vubuntor075> hoc ma chan biet gi het
<lmq2401> muốn biết vụ gì?
<vubuntor075> hoi len nen ma khong ai tra loi
<vubuntor075> .g
<bkphenny> vubuntor075: .g what?
<vubuntor075> .gz
<lmq2401> hỏi cái gì?
<vubuntor075> em co tap tin nam trong thu muc A trong thu muc a co thu muc B trong thu muc B co tap tin nua??1 lenh copy tap tin trong thu muc A vao thu muc B roi nen B lai
<lmq2401> vậy là vấn đề lệnh
<lmq2401> viết không dấu + chữ hoa chữ thường tùm lum = không hiểu gì hết!
<vubuntor075> chu hoa la thu muc
<vubuntor075> dung roi
<vubuntor075> day toan lenh ma em hoc GUI
<lmq2401> GUI có gì mà phải học
<lmq2401> giống như là học sử dụng Windows vậy đó hả
<vubuntor075> hoc tong quan
<vubuntor075> biet roi
<vubuntor075> ve van de lenh cua em di
<lmq2401> .g wiki ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> lmq2401: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<lmq2401> hình như là ở dưới cùng
<vubuntor075> phai ket hop 2 lenh ne moi kho
<vubuntor075> cai nay doc roi ma
<Lokiheero> dù, có khó gì đâu, lệnh 1 && lệnh 2 vậy là xong
<vubuntor075> lenh nao ha
<vubuntor075> && khong dc phai copy no vao roi nen ca 2 luon ma
<Lokiheero> thấy ko có gì phức tạp mà cứ làm phức tạp lên, cứ gõ từng lệnh một là xong
<lmq2401> Chắc là vubuntor075 hỏi cái này để làm bài tập
<vubuntor075> co 1 cau nhu vay
<vubuntor872> xin cac anh huong dan cai Macromedia Flash tren Ubuntu voi  aj
<vubuntor872> vi vao nghe nhac mp3.zing.vn ma khong nghe dc
<vubuntor872> ???????????
<lmq2401> dùng firefox mấy?
<_Tux_> oánh nhau rồi hở mọi người :
<lmq2401> oánh nhau chuyện gì?
<vubuntor872> firefox co san tren Ubuntu 11.4
<vubuntor872> xin cac anh huong dan cai Macromedia Flash tren Ubuntu voi  aj
<lmq2401> nếu mà thiếu thì tự động nó tìm cho
<vubuntor872> em vao ma may bao la tai ve
<vubuntor872> neu tai ve roi thi cai dat the nao aj
<vubuntor872> Giup voi?
<Lokiheero> vubuntor872: vào ubuntu software center search flash
<vubuntor872> em chuyen sang ngon ngu tieng viet roi nen khong biet ubuntu software center search flash vao nhu the nao nhua
<vietred> vubuntor872: trung tâm phần mềm ubuntu
<vietred> theo mình nhớ là vậy
<lmq2401> firefox của 11.04 là bản 4. mà
<lmq2401> cái flash trong kho là cho 3 trở xuống thì phải
<dr_hieu> ha lô anh em
<vubuntor085> có ai biết cài koha trên ubuntu không?
<vubuntor085> gip1 mình với
<FirePhoenix|Away> .g koha on ubuntu
<bkphenny> FirePhoenix|Away: http://www.blazingmoon.org/news/2008/12/installing-koha-3-on-ubuntu-810-a-tutorial/
<vubuntor085> máy của mình offline
<vubuntor085> không có nối mạng
<_Tux_> vubuntor085: thế thì khó
 * _Tux_ khuyên bạn vubuntor085 dùng windows
<FirePhoenix|Away> yeah
<vubuntor085> máy bữa nay kiếm quá trời mà không cai đoc75
<vubuntor085> thank tux
<vubuntor085> mà tux có tưng sài koha chưa
<_Tux_> vubuntor085: koha là chi mô ta ?
<stfu> .w koha ubuntu
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for koha ubuntu.
<stfu> .g koha ubuntu
<bkphenny> stfu: http://wiki.koha-community.org/wiki/Koha_on_Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Koha on Ubuntu - Koha Wiki (at wiki.koha-community.org)
<vubuntor085> thu viện mã nguồn mỡ đó'
<vubuntor085> cám ơn các bạn nhiều
<vubuntor085> bye
<_Tux_> vubuntor085: LD
<vubuntor359> Khi mình cài JDK trên Ubuntu thì thông báo lỗi này :mou@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get -f install sun-java6-jdk Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies: sun-java6-jdk : Depends: sun-java6-bin (>= 6.25-1~lffl~maverick~ppa) but it is not going to be installed sun-java6-jre
<vubuntor359> Có ai biết vì sao không giúp mình với
<lmq2401> hình như vấn đề là ở việc hiểu tiếng Anh?
<stfu> vubuntor359: vào terminal gõ
<stfu> vubuntor359: sudo apt-get install -f
<vubuntor359> Mình vào như bạn nói thì vẫn thông báo lỗi :
<vubuntor359> mou@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get -f install sun-java6-jdk Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies: sun-java6-jdk : Depends: sun-java6-bin (>= 6.25-1~lffl~maverick~ppa) but it is not going to be installed sun-java6-jre : Depends: sun-java6-bin (>= 6.25-1~lffl~maverick~ppa) but i
<vubuntor359> Mình không hiểu vì sao nữa
<truongan> sudo apt-get -f install
<truongan> gõ đúng và không thêm bất cứ tham số nào
<vubuntor359> Gặp trường hợp này :
<vubuntor359> In order to install this package, you must accept the license terms, the  │   │ "Operating System Distributor License for Java" (DLJ), v1.1. Not          │   │ accepting will cancel the installation.                                   │   │                                                                           │   │ Do you accept the DLJ license terms?                                      │   │
<vubuntor359> Chọn Yes hay no  vay ?
<truongan> đoán xem
<vubuntor359> Yes phải không vậy ? Mình hỏi cho chắc chắn ?
<lmq2401> vậy vấn đề là bạn không hiểu tiếng Anh?
<vubuntor359> Mình chỉ biết là đồng ý một cái gì dấy không cụ thể  lắm ?
<lmq2401> nếu mà bạn không hiểu thì bạn cứ nói thẳng ra...vì mình cũng đâu có hiểu :))
<truongan> có khi bạn vứt nó lên translate google còn nhanh hơn chờ ở đây trả lời
<vubuntor359> Vậy bây giờ chọn yes hay no vậy ?
<vubuntor359> Giúp mình với mình đang cần gấp mà ?
<lmq2401> làm sao mình dám trả lời giùm bạn được
<lmq2401> đây là tuy vào người dùng mà
<lmq2401> chọn YES để tiếp tục việc cài đặ
<lmq2401> đặt
<truongan> Yes:-D
<lmq2401> Bạn ra công an, người ta đưa tờ giấy khai tội giết người, bạn hỏi công an ký vào ô Có hay ô Không
<lmq2401> ra tòa rồi lại kêu "bị ép cung"
<_Tux_> fsck
<_Tux_> sao nhìn bung bét thế kia
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor301> Mình cài xong JRE rồi khi cài JDK thì thông báo thế này :
<vubuntor301> mou@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor301> Mình gõ lệnh này : sudo chmod 775 /var/lib/dpkg rồi cài lại vẫn không được
<_Tux_> vubuntor301: bạn có hiểu thông báo
<_Tux_> + hiểu permission không ?
<vubuntor301> Có hiểu là không được quyền làm việc với thư mục đó
<vubuntor301> nên mới gõ lệnh chmod
<vubuntor301> Nhưng vẫn không được
<_Tux_> vubuntor301: bạn đọc hiểu Tiếng Anh có vấn đề !
<vubuntor301> Mình mới dùng ubuntu cần cài gấp JDK và eclipse
<vubuntor301> MOng các bạn giúp
<vietred> vubuntor301: đang có chương trình khác xài apt rồi, bạn kiểm tra lại xem
<vietred> vubuntor301: đừng nói với mình là bạn cài 2 chương trình cùng lúc đấy nhé :-S
<_Tux_> vubuntor301: tắt ubuntu software center, Synaptic
<_Tux_> hoặc Update Manager
<_Tux_> hoặc đợi lệnh APT nào đó đang chạy chạy xong
<_Tux_> vubuntor301: don't pm, ok !
<vietred> vubuntor301: bác ấy hiểu rồi, bác ấy đang cài eclipse = software center
<vubuntor301> Cảm ơn mọi người nhiều
<vubuntor301> Mình mới dùng ubuntu nên chưa quen
<vubuntor797> _Tux_: anh ơi làm thế nào để đặt pass cho một file trong ubuntu hả anh?
<lmq2401> đang định nói, mà vừa vào đã hỏi Tux nên là...chịu khó chờ đi!
<vubuntor797> anh chỉ em thì đã sao mà phải câu từ vậy chứ
<vubuntor797> quen tay nen gõ tab tên anh Tux thui mờ
<lmq2401> càng nói càng không muốn trả lời!
<vubuntor797> vay ha
<vubuntor797> dã the
<vubuntor797> keu amind kb anh :P
<lmq2401> ghê vậy sao?
<lmq2401> mà kb là cái gì vậy
<vietred> kb = kill bot :))
<vubuntor797> lat anh tux ngu day
<vubuntor797> xui kb Imq2410
<vubuntor797> xong oi khoi cho
<lmq2401> được Tux chỉ qua "kênh riêng" afh?
<lmq2401> àh
<vubuntor797> Imq2401 te tua the lan sau dung bay dat dung day su pot a nha :P
<lmq2401> vào đây thấy gió nổi lên thì chém thôi
<vubuntor458> chem'
<vubuntor797> chem the thi con lau moi chem duco
<lmq2401> duco là gì?
<vubuntor797> duoc
<vubuntor797> noi TV u thao
<lmq2401> chém cho vui thôi!
<vubuntor797> nen no the
<vubuntor797> chem vui thi cu thay gio thi chem sao phai bay dat gio tu huong nao ?
 * lmq2401 tạm thời rửa tay gác kiếm, không muốn chém nữa!
 * vubuntor797 thoai bien
<vubuntor936> moi nguoi cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor936> alo
<vietred> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<lmq2401> chắc phải đăng trên topic HỎI KHÔNG CẦN XIN PHÉP!
<vubuntor936> minh dung chung mang lan voi may nguoi o trong xom tro
 * lmq2401 hình như có nghe 1 chuyện tương tự vậy!
<vubuntor936> chu nha mo cai net nhung may nguoi cu toi den la cat mang minh
<vubuntor936> gio ko biet lam j de tranh khoi cai do nua
<lmq2401> bạn hỏi để được an ủi hả?
<vubuntor936> sax
<vietred> xài chung mạng người ta có trả tiền ko?
<vubuntor936> minh mong moi nguoi ai biet bay minh cach
<vubuntor936> co chu
<vietred> không thì đừng đòi hỏi :))
<vietred> có thì bảo người ta đừng cắt nữa, để mình xài
<vubuntor936> nung noi thi nguopi ta choi ko nhan la minh cat
<vietred> mạng người ta người ta quản lí
<vietred> chịu thôi :-"
<vubuntor936> ko
<vubuntor936> mang cua chu? nha
<vubuntor936> toi nguoi ta ve
<vubuntor936> ko quan ly
<vubuntor936> ban ngay thi lai ko bi cat
<vubuntor936> ai biết cách tránh bị cắt mạng bày minh với
<lmq2401> câu này có giống câu:"Làm thế nào để tránh bị cắt điện không ta?"
<vubuntor936> èo
<vubuntor936> người ta biết cách cắt mạng thì mình cũng có thể lam ngược lại phải ko
<vietred> vubuntor936: có vài giải pháp cho bạn
<vubuntor936> là gì vậy bạn
<vietred> giải pháp dễ nhất là thuê riêng mạng, mạng mình mình xài
<vubuntor936> trời
<vietred> còn giải pháp khác là tìm nguyên nhân
<vubuntor936> nhà trọ này không cho mắc mạng riêng mới đau
<lmq2401> dùng mạng 3G!
<vietred> tại sao mạng bị cắt? ai cắt?
<vubuntor936> biết ngườ
<vietred> cái này gọi là gãi đúng chỗ ngứa
<vubuntor936> nhưng kho7ng tránh được
<vietred> biết người rồi thì tìm hiểu tại sao người đó lại cắt mạng
 * lmq2401 sao không bạn nữ nào cần support!
<vubuntor936> thì càng ít người dùng thì mạng càng mạnh
<vietred> lmq2401: mình sụp pót riêng cả rồi :))
<vubuntor936> down càng sướng
 * lmq2401 cảm thấy hụt hẫng
<vubuntor936> chán
<vubuntor936> kiểu này phải tự lên mạng tìm thoy
<lmq2401> tìm được nhớ chỉ lại cho mình nhé!
<vubuntor936> ax
<vubuntor936> ok thoi
<vietred> vubuntor936: đánh tâm lí là chính, cái này chẳng liên quan gì đến ubuntu hay windows :))
<vubuntor936> :))
<vietred> xài 3G cho đơn giản
<vubuntor936> mới tìm đc cái ARP mà đoc hoài chẳng hiu
<vubuntor936> 3G tiền dâu chịu ch o thấu
<vubuntor936> chảng lẽ ko xem phim
<vietred> trọn gói đi vubuntor936, xem porn thoải mái :))
<vubuntor936> ối
 * lmq2401 cảm thấy những supporter quá trắng trợn!
<vubuntor936> 1 tháng mấy trăm
<_Tux_> vubuntor936: lên tìm chủ
<_Tux_> bảo
<vubuntor936> Sinh viên chứ đâu phải đại gia
<_Tux_> "mày có để tao dùng mạng không"
<vubuntor936> tìm rồi
<_Tux_> hay là tao đốt cả nhà mày
 * _Tux_ xong đi tìm nhà trọ mới
<_Tux_> :))
<lmq2401> :))
<vubuntor936> "Anh không biết mấy đứa dùng mạng thì tư bảo nhau chứ"
<vubuntor062> các bạn cho mình hỏi 1 chút
<vubuntor062> mình cài ubuntu server 64bit vào vmware
<lmq2401> !ass
<ubot2> Factoid 'ass' not found
<lmq2401> :))
<lmq2401> =))
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor062> ko hiểu tại sao khi mình dùng mũi tên hướng lên phía trên để gọi lại lệnh đã gõ
<vubuntor062> thì nó ko hiện đc lệnh nào cả
<vubuntor062> ??
<lmq2401> dùng chương trình gì vậy?
<_Tux_> vubuntor936: vì VMware nó bị bệnh thế
<_Tux_> (đã lâu vậy mà chưa fix được sao)
<vubuntor936> alo
<vubuntor936> mới tìm được
<vubuntor062> vậy à
<vubuntor936> chương trình cắt mạng của người khác
<vubuntor062> cảm ơn bạn nhé
<vubuntor062> tưởng ubuntu bị lỗi
<vubuntor936> lmq2401 oi
<vubuntor936> vao cái nay thu xem nhe http://forum.zing.vn/thu-thuat-internet/netcut-cat-mang-may-tinh-trong-mang-lan/t570731.html
<bksupybot> Title: Netcut - Cắt mạng máy tính trong mạng LAN | Netcut Cat mang may tinh trong mang LAN | Diễn đàn giải trí Tuổi trẻ | Zing Forum (at forum.zing.vn)
<_Tux_> vubuntor062: Google đi
<_Tux_> có cái chỗ nó paste cái code key vào fix được
<lmq2401> thôi đừng có gọi mình làm gì...mình chẳng biết gì đâu!
<_Tux_> cơ mà mình hem nhớ url đâu
<_Tux_> Google là ra
<vubuntor062> google với từ khóa nào bi h hả Tux
<_Tux_> .g wmware ubuntu keyboard up down
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://superuser.com/questions/136874/ubuntu-10-04-doesnt-accept-keyboard-input-when-running-under-vmware-on-windows-7
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 doesnt accept keyboard input when running under VMware on Windows 7 - Super User (at superuser.com)
<vubuntor062> thanks
<vubuntor936> alo
 * lmq2401 bác sĩ giỏi khác lang băm ở chỗ bác sĩ giỏi chữa được bệnh khi chỉ biết vài triệu chứng, lang băm thì toàn chém! hỏi triệu chứng tùm lum!
<_Tux_> vubuntor936: bê lô
<vietred> vubuntor936: cái này giống ăn ko đc thì đạp đổ đây mà
<vubuntor936> ^^
<vubuntor936> ai bao cat mang minh
<vubuntor936> noi roi ma ko bo
<vubuntor936> cu khoai cat
 * _Tux_ mình là thằng chủ nhà thì vubuntor936 chỉ có đường mà húp cám haha
<vubuntor936> oi dao`
 * _Tux_ rút dây ra thì có Net cut hay God cut cũng chết
<vubuntor936> ban ngay ko bat
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor936> chu nha cung phai chiu
<vietred> cần quái gì netcut
<vietred> lấy cái kìm ra
<vubuntor936> 7h la chu nha ve nha roi
 * lmq2401 đạp đổ nồi nước sôi bị nước sôi đổ vào chân làm phỏng!
<vubuntor936> :))
 * _Tux_ cười đểu lmq2401 
<vubuntor936> nghi sao vay
<vubuntor936> ko dung mang anh ra net
<vubuntor936> co gi dau ma phai so
 * lmq2401 cho mọi người thấy hậu quả của "ăn không được đạp đổ"!
<vubuntor936> thoi restart lai may roi pha thoi
<vubuntor936> hoho
<vubuntor936> tim mai moi thay
<vubuntor936> pp ba con
 * vietred có ác cảm với mấy người khoái dùng netcut netscan
<vubuntor936> minh chi la bi nguoi khac lam thi moi nay sinh thoi
<vubuntor936> chu cung ko muon dung
<vubuntor936> chi dung de cat manh nguoi cat mang minh
<vietred> uh đấy rồi xem
<vubuntor936> ^^
<vietred> chỉ cắt mạng người cắt mạng hay cắt sạch xài 1 mình
<vubuntor936> khi nao bi cat thi cat lai
<vietred> =))
<vubuntor936> minh ko phai la nguoi deu nhu vay
<vubuntor301> Mình vừa cài eclipse trên ubuntu xong
<vubuntor936> ai dung binh thuong nhu minh thi minh thi ko sao
<vubuntor301> Không biết khởi động eclipse bằng lệnh gì nhỉ ?
<vietred> vubuntor301: kiếm cái icon mà click
<vubuntor936> pp moi nguoi
<_Tux_> vubuntor062: don't pm !
<vubuntor936> hen mai gap
<_Tux_> vubuntor062: google this !
<_Tux_> vubuntor062: try more results
<vubuntor062> ok
<vubuntor062> thanks
<vubuntor301> mình dow icon eclipse về rồi để trên desktop không biết làm sao để khởi động eclipse ?
<lmq2401> không xài nên không biết!
 * lmq2401 thấy rằng mình vừa chém nhảm!
<vietred> vubuntor301: vào terminal gõ eclipse xem nó ra cái gì
<_Tux_> nhầm 2010
 * lmq2401 đã xóa được chữ x
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-28
<vubuntor608> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor326> alo
<vubuntor326> có ai ko vậy
<dangkhoa12> cho khoa hoi cai nay nhi
<dangkhoa12> tim ma khong thay
<dangkhoa12> co bac nao ranh khong nhi
<dr_hieu> :)
<dr_hieu> gì thía
<dangkhoa12> anh hieu phai khong vay
<dangkhoa12> ma em moi di hoc group policy ben thang window hoi ben U minh co thang nao tuong tu vay khong
<dr_hieu> uhm
<dr_hieu> hông
<dr_hieu> có cái gconf giống registry thôi
<dr_hieu> :D
<dangkhoa12> cao thu noi khong thi thua roi
<dr_hieu> quan trọng là chỉnh gì
<dr_hieu> :D
<dangkhoa12> dinh lam mang nho cho vao domain choi ay ma
<dr_hieu> không viết tiếng việt hem hiểu
<dangkhoa12> định làm cái mạng nhỏ thôi
<dangkhoa12> làm mạng thôi
<dr_hieu> làm mạng thì chờ siêu nhân khác
<dr_hieu> mình hem bik mạng
<dr_hieu> end user thoai
<dr_hieu> :)
<dangkhoa12> uh
<dangkhoa12> có gì đâu hà anh
<dangkhoa12> nói chuyên cũng dc mà :D
<vubuntor783> hi
<vubuntor783> có ai không
<vubuntor783> mình hỏi cái
<vubuntor783> máy laptop của mình khi khởi động thì màn hình đen thui à
<tungd> có em
<vubuntor783> xuất hiên con chuột nhưng không thấy login
<vubuntor783> nó bị sao thế
<vubuntor783> help
<tungd> lap của anh card màn hình gì ạ? xài driver gì ạ?
<vubuntor783> không có card bạn oi
<vubuntor783> :(
<vubuntor783> mình dang dùng bình thường
<vubuntor783> tự nhiên nó bị zậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor783: không nghịch gì
<_Tux_> sao bị được
<vubuntor783> :(
<vubuntor783> cũng không biết sao nữa
<vubuntor783> lúc trước là: nó đen ngòm một lúc rồi tự rétart
<vubuntor783> là lại login duoc
<vubuntor783> nhưng hôm nay nó đen thui 1h rồi
<vubuntor783> :((
<tungd> card on chứ làm gì có chuyện không có card
<vubuntor783> a`
<tungd> bạn boot vào recovery mode đọc log xem
<vubuntor783> đọc log thế nào nhỉ
<vubuntor783> màn hình đen thui
<vubuntor783> :)
<vubuntor783> mình không quen dùng command line
<_Tux_> vubuntor783: cài lại ubuntu hoặc windows
<vubuntor783> không biết lệnh
<vubuntor783> éo
<vubuntor783> cài lại sao được
<_Tux_> vubuntor783: thế thì chịu khó xài cli :))
<vubuntor458> mình mới tut thử ubuntu 11.4
<vubuntor458> nhưng chưa bít cài mạng như nào
<vubuntor458> mọi người giúp với
#ubuntu-vn 2011-05-29
<vubuntor118> toi dang dung ubuntu 11.04. Dang dung yen on thi chuong trinh cai phan mem cua may khong cho toi cai bat ki phan men mao nua.Mong tro giup.Toi cai lai hai lan roi nhung cu dung duoc mot luc la lai bi lai
<vubuntor118> an unhandlable error occured
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> xóa cái gì của nó rồi à
<vubuntor118> minh khong xoa gi ca
<vubuntor118> moi dung lan dau
<vubuntor118> hom qua den nay cai lai 3 lan roi
<vubuntor118> vao cai ubuntu software center de cai ibus unikey nhung khong duoc
<vubuntor118> minh dung danh may cai lenh nhu tren mang cung khong xong
<vubuntor118> co cach nao khong ban
<vubuntor364> hi all
<vubuntor364> may tui cai ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor364> sau khi cai xong thi bao ko co sound card
<vubuntor364> ma sound card cua tui onboad
<vubuntor364> lam sao cai sound cai dc vay
<vubuntor364> co a giup tui ko
<vubuntor364> support di
<vubuntor364> co ai khong vay
<vubuntor358> em cần giúp đỡ có ai giúp em được không
<vubuntor358> phần cài đặt Archlinux
<vubuntor358> ai giúp em cái
<vubuntor811> ubuntu software centre khong cho toi cai chuong trinh nua.Toi moi dung ubuntu, tu hom qua den nay da cai lai 3 lan roi
<vubuntor811> cu cai duoc mot luc la phan cai dat chuong trinh cua ubuntu lai co van de
<vubuntor811> mong tro giup
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: lỗi ở đây
<_Tux_> là cài lại quá nhiều
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: sao USC lại không cho bạn cài phần mềm nữa ?
<_Tux_> vì bạn đang update
<_Tux_> hay đang trong quá trình cài một phần mềm nào đó ?
<vubuntor811> cam on ban nhieu, nhung ban co the giai thich de hieu hon mot chut khong
<vubuntor811> minh linh moi nen khong hieu thong tin ban cho minh
<vubuntor811> minh khong biet
<vubuntor811> chinh vi cai USC khong cho minh cai phan mem nen minh khong cai duoc ibus unukey
<vubuntor811> ma khong cai duoc may cai co ban do thi khong the dung duoc
 * _Tux_ giải thích như vậy là dễ hiểu rồi
<_Tux_> không biết làm sao cho dễ hiểu hơn
<vubuntor811> minh moi chi cai duoc plugin, font VNI, Phan mem download
<vubuntor811> the ban chu chi minh cach khac phuc di
<_Tux_> đơn giản là chỉ có thể làm 1 việc 1 lúc thôi : Cài phần mêm bằng USC, Synaptic, hoặc Update
<vubuntor811> khong can giai thich li do
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: chẳng phải khắc phục gì cả
 * _Tux_ lỗi đâu mà khắc phục
<vubuntor811> update la vao teminal go lenh say ha ban
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: Update Manager
<_Tux_> hoặc sử dụng APT hoặc dpkg trên terminal
<vubuntor811> vao cai synaptic package manager hoi nay thi no noi cai DPKG gi do bo loi
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: nó báo làm gì
<_Tux_> thì làm lấy
<_Tux_> thường là
<_Tux_> sudo apt-get install -f
<vubuntor811> cho minh hoi them ti nua
<vubuntor811> minh muon go duoc tieng viet thi phai vao language support cai dat phan install/remove language ha ban
<vubuntor811> con cach chuyen ma trong word tu unicode sang vni nhu the nao
<_Tux_> vubuntor811: không cần
<_Tux_> chỉ cần cài thêm ibus-unikey được thôi
<vubuntor811> vay ma minh hieu lam, cu loay hoay cai
<vubuntor811> ma cai hoai khong duoc
<vubuntor811> khong biet cai duoc cai unikey chua, vao ibus preference thi khong thay co
<vubuntor811> ok,cam on cac ban nhieu
<vubuntor811> cai duoc ibus uni key roi
<vubuntor811> cam on Vubuntu811 nhe
<vubuntor161> chao moi ng
<vubuntor161> cho em hoi centos la gi
<lmq2401> là 1 hệ điều hành
<vubuntor161> em biet
<vubuntor161> no la 1 ban distro dua theo redhat
<lmq2401> .g wiki cent os
<bkphenny> lmq2401: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CentOS
<bksupybot> Title: CentOS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor161> em mun biet tieu??su day du??
<vubuntor161> ok
<vubuntor161> thank!!
<vubuntor951> mọi người ơi
<vubuntor951> giúp em với
<vubuntor951> Em định cài Ubuntu và Fedora nhưng ổ cứng sắp hết. 2 distro này có thể dùng chung swap ko ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor951: ĐƯỢC !
<vubuntor951> swap nên để là Logical hay Primary hả các anh
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor951: cái đó không quan trọng
<ducgiang_8888> em để bên nào cũng được
<ducgiang_8888> cái kia chỉ quan trọng khi cài win thoai
<vubuntor972> moi nguoi cho em hoi chut
<vubuntor972> ^^
<vubuntor972> moi phien ban cua ubuntu de co cac ung dung va giao dien khac nhau
<vubuntor972> em muon hoc cach su dung no
<vubuntor972> nhung ko biet trang web nao huong dan chi tiet cac ung dung cua moi phien bao do
<vubuntor972> ai biet chi em voi
<lmq2401> www.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor972> vang
<lmq2401> vào phần help của mỗi chương trình mà đọc
<vubuntor972> cam on anh giup
<vubuntor810> a/c oi giup toi voi
<vubuntor810> sao tui cai ubuntu 10.10 ko nhan sound ca vay
<vubuntor810> card sound tui onboad
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: mở alsamixer lên
<_Tux_> coi xem có bị mute không
<_Tux_> hơi tí là kêu trời lên
<_Tux_> chán
<vubuntor810> no bao la no such file or directory
<vubuntor810> ko chay dc alsamixer
<vubuntor810> tui dung lenh aplay -l thi no bao ko tim thay sound card
<vubuntor810> con dung lenh aplay  -v thi no bao
<vubuntor810> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01) 	Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Device a000 	Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 16 	Memory at e5000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<vubuntor810> tui cai GStreamer plugin luon roi
<vubuntor810> ma van ko co am thanh
<vubuntor753> ko co ai giup tui ve sound card a
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-21
<vubuntor391> aloo cho em hoi. ubuntu 12.04 co cai dc ubuntu tweak k.
<n2i> không rõ, nhưng chắc là có
<vubuntor391> hoi em em cai vao,roi em tuy chinh va clear he thong. sau do khoi dong lai cai no bi loi mat het icon,thanh laugh chi con lai cai desktop trong tron
<n2i> :3
<n2i> !reset
<ubot2> Factoid 'reset' not found
<n2i> !reset-unity
<ubot2> Factoid 'reset-unity' not found
<n2i> chắc bạn làm sai ở đâu đó.
<n2i> bạn thử reset lại unity và các thứ xem
<vubuntor391> lam het roi nhung no van vay
<vubuntor391> em k biet lam sao nua
<n2i> vubuntor391: bạn chịu khó lục forum trước nhé!
<n2i> bao giờ rỗi, bọn mình sẽ support tiếp
<vubuntor044> cho em hỏi muốn mở 1 thư mục với quyền root câu lệnh là gì
<CoconutCrab> gksudo nautilus ~
<vubuntor044> và ubuntu 12.04 có cài được ubuntu tweak k
<vubuntor044> sao em cai vo em thay no bi loi
<CoconutCrab> không biết, không dùng cái đó bao giờ
<vubuntor044> vậy cho em hỏi làm sao thay đổi được ảnh của màn hình login
 * CoconutCrab thua
<vubuntor044> tks anh nhiều
<vubuntor547> cho em hoi ubuntu 12.04 co cai dc ubuntu tweak k.sao lan nao em cai vo no cung bi loi ca
<n0bawk> ko dùng chương trình này nên ko rõ lắm
<n0bawk> nhưng nếu bị lỗi thì bạn có thể paste lỗi bạn gặp phải lên đây
<n0bawk> nếu mọi người biết thì có thể giúp
<vubuntor547> loi la man hinh desktop trong tron, mat het thanh laugh ,icon
<vubuntor547> cho em hoi them la :co cach nao thay doi anh cua man hinh login k
<vubuntor547> hoac ubuntu 12.04 co cai dc simpe lightdm manager k
<n0bawk> lightdm dùng bình thường mà
<vubuntor547> sao em  dung lightdm k thay doi dc anh man hinh dang nhap
<n0bawk> vubuntor547: có thể cái tweak nó xoá của bạn cái gì đó
<n0bawk> bạn xem lại xem nó có xoá cái gì nguy hiểm ko
<n0bawk> như mình dùng linux lâu rồi mà chưa dùng cái tweak đó bao h nên ko rõ
<vubuntor547> em dung ubuntu tweak clrea he thong
<vubuntor547> clear he thong
<vubuntor547> cai no xay ra loi
<n0bawk> hệ thống có cái gì mà phải clean?
<vubuntor547> kernel old, xoa cache cua cac trinh duyet web
<vubuntor547> k biet sao no co chuc nag day ma moi lan xoa la no bi loi
<vubuntor547> vay la simple lightdm  manager dung tren 12.04 binh thuong ha anh
<vubuntor505> cho em hoi lam sao thay doi anh nen cua man hinh login
<vubuntor698> sao em cai ubuntu no chi co cai 2d
<vubuntor698> may lan trc em cai co 3d ma sao gio no co2d k. vay lam sao them cai ubuntu 3d vo
<vubuntor698> may anh chi em voi
<vubuntor698> aloo co ai k chi em voi
<Tux|Ubuntu> có người
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng chả biết chỉ thế nào
<vubuntor525> tôi đã bật ip forwarding = 1 rồi, nhưng làm thế nào để ubuntu như là 1 router để máy bên mạng nội bộ có thể ra internet được
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: bạn phải dùng 1 chương trình như iptable
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: để forward package từ interface này sang interface kia
<vubuntor525> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2009/02/how-to-configure-linux-as-internet.html có hướng dẫn thế này
<vubuntor525> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -j ACCEPT
<vubuntor525> nhưng mà tôi không rõ về nó
<vubuntor525> bạn giúp giải thích dùm
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: cái kia cho redhat cho ubuntu hơi khác chút
<n0bawk> nhưng lệnh này thì gần đúng ròoi đó
<vubuntor525> vui long cho mình biết tìm thông tin như ban hương dẫn ở đâu
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: bạn phải xác định interface nào có internet, interface nào dùng trong lan
<vubuntor525> vâng, eth0
<vubuntor525> lan phia eth1
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: eth0 là lan còn eth1 là internet?
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: ifconfig -a
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor525
<ubot2> vubuntor525: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: bạn chạy lệnh đó, để mình coi thử vài cái thông tin
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/nat.html
<vubuntor525> !paste | vubuntor525 cais nayf minhf khoong hieeur
<ubot2> vubuntor525 cais nayf minhf khoong hieeur: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: chạy lệnh ifconfig -a
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: rồi paste nội dung nó hiển thị ở terminal vào trang kia, ấn nút paste
<vubuntor525> ok, rồi là sao để chép tẻminal
<n0bawk> bôi đen rồi chép
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: của bạn lan ở eth1, internet ở eth0 đúng ko
<vubuntor525> chép nguyên cái màn hìnhvâng, lan là eth1
<n0bawk> chạy 3 lệnh sau chắc là được luôn nè
<n0bawk> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<n0bawk> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -m state
<n0bawk>    --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: nhầm
<n0bawk> để mình chép lại 3 cái lệnh cho nhé
<vubuntor525> vâng, chờ bạn
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: http://paste.ubuntu.com/998557/
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: chạy 3 lệnh đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: nhớ cài cái iptables vào trước
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: 3 lệnh đó là để người từ eth1 ra ngoài eth0
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: những máy client phải add cái ip ở eth1 làm default gw bằng lệnh
<n0bawk> sudo route del default gw <ip của default gw hiện tại>
<n0bawk> sudo route add default gw <ip của eth1>
<vubuntor525> mấy ký tự viết in kia là biến môi trường của ubuntu hả bạn?
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: chỗ nào?
<vubuntor525> POSTROUTING và MASQUERADE í
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: ko, đó là các phần của định tuyến thôi
<vubuntor525> vâng, nghĩa là cứ viết lệnh như bạn đã gửi, không sai một kí tự nào phải không?
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: dúng rồi, copy paste vào terminal
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: nếu nó ko báo lỗi gì thì qua client làm cái việc kia
<vubuntor525> nó báo lỗi bạn à
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: à phải thêm sudo vào
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: sudo iptables ...
<vubuntor525> vâng, mính đã sudo su rồi
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: báo lỗi gì?
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: bạn đang dùng hệ điều hành nào thế
<vubuntor525> iptables v1.4.4: Couldn't load target `MASQUERAGE':/lib/xtables/libipt_MASQUERAGE.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<vubuntor525> ggang ngồi trên windown
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: hệ điều hành gì vậy
<vubuntor525> ngồi trên windows putty
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: cái máy bạn định dùng làm router dùng hệ điều hành gì
<vubuntor525> ubuntu 10.
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: 10.04?
<vubuntor525> vâng
<n0bawk> sudo iptables -L
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor525
<ubot2> vubuntor525: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor525> past vô rồi nhưng làm sao lấy link của nó bạn ơi
<vubuntor525> http://paste.ubuntu.com/998565/
<vubuntor525> à đây rồi
<vubuntor525> http://paste.ubuntu.com/998566/ xin lỗi nhầm gửi lại
<n0bawk> sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: chạy lệnh này nó báo gì?
<vubuntor525> bạn chờ mionhf tý
<vubuntor525> lỗi nè bạn http://paste.ubuntu.com/998570/
<vubuntor525> mình gõ sai
<vubuntor525> gõ lại rồi, không có lôi, sory
<vubuntor525> cảm ơn bạn
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: ls -al /lib/xtables/
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor525
<ubot2> vubuntor525: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor525> thấy được mangkj ngoài rồi bạn ạ,
<vubuntor525> cám ơn tất cả
<vubuntor525> nhưng mà mình muốn hiểu hơn về các tham số dòng lệnh kia thì tìm ở đâu bạn ơi
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: man iptables
<n0bawk> .g iptables tutorial
<vubuntor525> cảm ơn bạn nhiều lắm, chúc bạn vui
<vubuntor362> Cac anh oi cho em hoi lam sao de cai adobe flash cho linux a? e da vao ubuntu software center de cai nhung ko duoc. da download adobe flash 32bit for linux roi nhung ko biet lam cach nao de kich hoat
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: http://www.faqs.org/docs/iptables/
<n0bawk> vubuntor362: vào software center, bật cái third party source lên
<n0bawk> vubuntor362: rồi cài dặt lại qua software center thôi
<vubuntor362> third party source no nam o dau a nhi e tim ko thay
<vubuntor362> e dag dung ban ubuntu9.10
<vubuntor525> làm phiền bạn tí nữa, các lệnh về iptables này khi khởi động lại ubuntu server có còn hiệu lực không?
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: bạn phải save nó lại rồi load nó lại sau mỗi lần reboot
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<n0bawk> vubuntor362: trong software source đó
<vubuntor525> vâng, như vậy là phải viết script cho thực hiện khi khởi động
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: sửa có tí à
<n0bawk> trong cái link kia hướng dẫn rồi đó
<vubuntor525> ok, mình thấy rồi "you can use iptables-save and iptables-restore"
<n0bawk> vubuntor525: ờ, rồi sửa cái file network gì đó, để mỗi lần bật card mạng thì nó tự start
<vubuntor525> Cảm ơn bạn nhiều lắm, mình đã hiểu rồi
<vubuntor958> có anh nào đang ol ko :P
<n0bawk> ko có
<vubuntor958> ai rảnh cho e hỏi chút cui :(
<vubuntor958> Package configuration                                                                                                                                              ┌─────────────────┤ Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├─────────────────┐    │                                                                           │    │ TrueType core fonts for 
<vubuntor958> cái này là sao vậy bác :(
<vubuntor958> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<vubuntor958> cài nó ra cái bảng này mà ko bấm ok đc
<aladin> có bác nào  rảnh ko :-*
<aladin> :'(
<aladin> :-(
<vubuntor253> cho minh hoi cach cai dat flash 11,12,... vao trong unbutu nhe
<vubuntor477> xin chào cả nhà
<redlotus> }hi
<n2i> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<Tux|Ubuntu> chào hỏi cái giề
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<redlotus> :))
<vubuntor477> mình có xíu nầy nhờ các bác nha
<redlotus> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor477> làm sao chỉnh ánh sáng bên trong cái hôp conpiz cho nó sáng sáng tí
<Tux|Ubuntu> có lẽ phải đổi ask thành @$$
<vubuntor477> hi hi
<Tux|Ubuntu> ccsm
<vubuntor477> oh
<redlotus> ccmnr
<vubuntor477> mình giảm opacity của dektop =0
<vubuntor477> các ảnh sau lưng nó tối thui hà
<vubuntor477> mình chỉnh quá trời mà po tay
<vubuntor477> oh
<vubuntor477> bạn ubut2 đâu rùi ấy nhỉ
 * n2i không có ai chơi compiz :3
<n2i> nhắc đến compiz hem ai đủ trình trả lời :3
<vubuntor477> hu hu
<vubuntor477> vậy
<vubuntor477> pó tay ùi
<vubuntor477> mình giới thiệu cho lớp mình
<vubuntor477> bọn nó thích quá bỏ win luôn
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi chúng nó thấy khó dùng quá
<Stanley00> sao ai cũng lấy cái *đẹp* ra mà giới thiệu hết nhỉ
<vubuntor477> cái gì cũng hỏi mình
<Tux|Ubuntu> bỏ ubuntu luôn chớ giề
 * Tux|Ubuntu còn lạ gì kiểu đấy
<vubuntor477> giờ mình pó tay
<vubuntor477> hic hic
<redlotus> bao giờ cũng lấy compiz ra làm mồi nhử nhở lol.
<vubuntor477> linux thành công đâu nhờ vào teminal được
<Stanley00> vubuntor477: bạn cứ đưa giao diện mặc định của Ubuntu ra, như thế là đẹp lắm rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor477: thật ra nó thành công cũng một phần nhớ cái terminal đó
<vubuntor477> phải có giao diên chớ
<redlotus> èo giao diện thì mặc định đã đẹp rồi mờ, compiz mấy hồi rồi chán cả thôi
<vubuntor477> hi hi terminal là vô đối rùi
<vubuntor477> nhưng  người mới thì đâu có dể
<vubuntor477> mình lôi kéo cả lớp qua linux
<vubuntor477> tụi nó phải nể
<redlotus> ai bảo xài terminal suốt đâu nhở, gui có sẵn tiện thế mà :|
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor477: để làm gì ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> lôi kéo chúng nó để làm gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> thời gian sau chúng nó lại bỏ thôi
<vubuntor477> nhưng chỉ có cái compiz là bon nó mê tít
<vubuntor477> hi hi
<vubuntor477> ubuntu đâu muốn zậy
<Stanley00> vubuntor477: như Tux|Ubuntu nói rồi đó, mê compiz thì cũng sớm bỏ thôi
<vubuntor477> mình cũng đâu bỏ đâu
<redlotus> mê compiz thì chóng chán thôi lol :))
<vubuntor477> mình hong mê
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor477: nói trước bước không qua :)
<vubuntor477> nhưng muốn người dùng phổ thông mê
<vubuntor477> he he
<Tux|Ubuntu> để làm gì ?
<vubuntor477> ai biết
<vubuntor477> mấy bác bi quan cho linux quá
<Stanley00> không biết thì không nên làm... :|
<vubuntor477> hic hic
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor477: như vậy gọi là bi quan ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
<vubuntor477> công đồng mã nguồn mở thì nhiều
<vubuntor477> he he
<vubuntor477> ubuntu tạo giao diện để phát triển
 * Tux|Ubuntu cười khẩy
<vubuntor477> mình phải cho họ thấy cai hay của mình chứ
<Stanley00> vubuntor477: thế theo bạn cái hay của Ubuntu là gì?
<vubuntor477> sao cứ phải để win lấy tiền nhỉ
 * Tux|Ubuntu hóng
 * Tux|Ubuntu chả mất đồng nào
<vubuntor477> he he
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor477: đã trả xu nào cho uyn đâu chưa ?
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: phụ gạch đá đi chớ sn, một mình /me không lại đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> hay đống wareZ
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhạc phim ?
<vubuntor477> hu hu
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor477: theo một cách nào đó, câu nói vừa rồi của bạn mang tính chất "đạo đức giả" rõ nét :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: như thế đã okie chưa ?
<vubuntor477> dân quản trị mà hong biết linux thì làm sao làm tốt được
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: bravo!!!
<vubuntor477> hic hic
<vubuntor477> bạn nói vậy sai rùi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor477: làm tốt
<n2i> vubuntor477: chào mừng bạn đến với ubuntu-vn
<Stanley00> vubuntor477: bạn có thể trả lời câu hỏi bên trên của mình, tất cả trông một đoạn không?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor477: tôi suốt ngày làm .NET và Windows server
<n2i> nhưng bạn đến với ubuntu chỉ vì compiz thì chẳng được lâu bền đâu
<vubuntor477> câu nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả nhẽ tôi không phải sysAdmin?
<vubuntor477> hic
<Stanley00> "<Stanley00> vubuntor477: thế theo bạn cái hay của Ubuntu là gì?"
<vubuntor477> hay à
<vubuntor477> hic hic nói sao đây
<vubuntor477> không biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<Tux|Ubuntu> ^
<vubuntor477> chỉ thấy học lập trình hay cái gì gì đó
<redlotus> mềnh cũng chả biết lol :))
 * Tux|Ubuntu dùng Ubuntu để xem JAV
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả biết lập trình
<vubuntor477> mà cứ win thì VN có mà chit
<redlotus> èo nhờ win mới sống được đó bác, chết gì :))
<Stanley00> hèn gì bạn chọn hướng tiếp cận bằng compiz
<vubuntor477> dân VN mình quen rack rùi
<Stanley00> vậy thôi mình không nói nữa.
<vubuntor477> hic hic
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor477: thì sao ?
<vubuntor477> sau nầy sẻ chit thui
<Stanley00> đắng nào thì cũng chả ai quan tâm tới máy cá nhân đâu mà lo, bạn cứ crack thoải mái. bái bai!!!
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả phải vì dùng Win VN mới chết đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor477> ai cho sài chùa hoài
<Tux|Ubuntu> nếu mà dùng Linux mà VN không *chết* thì cũng vui phết ;))
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor477: ai bắt bạn nếu bạn xài chùa ?
<vubuntor477> hic hic
<vubuntor477> he he
<CoconutCrab> hehe
<redlotus> hô hô
<vubuntor477> mình hết lời rùi
<CoconutCrab> yup
<vubuntor477> mình chào cả nhà
<CoconutCrab> yup
<CoconutCrab> bai bái
<vubuntor477> chúc cả nhà vui nha
<Stanley00> nãy giờ vui phết đấy chứ
<Stanley00> haha
<vubuntor477> bái bai
<vubuntor477> he he
<vubuntor477> mai mình hỏi tiếp
<redlotus> bái bai. Công nhận vui :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> Chém gió kém nhiệt quá
<Tux|Ubuntu> :))
<n2i> Tux|Ubuntu: mà ném đá thì đừng hỏi độ tàn bạo
<Stanley00> Chiều nay mới update cái xorg.conf, thêm cái fglrx mà giờ mở clip là nhiệt độ máy lên cao vút :-ss
 * Tux|Ubuntu intel
<Tux|Ubuntu> dạo này chả biết config cái gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> giờ chạy mát hơn nhiều
<Tux|Ubuntu> không như dạo mới, toàn 60-65
<Stanley00> chiều này /me chỉ chạy có mỗi aticonfig thôi, chớ cũng chả biết gì :(
<Stanley00> thôi cóp lại cái file gốc vậy
<Stanley00> à mà Tux|Ubuntu này, làm sao để tắt cái card rời đi nhỉ? ngoài cái jupiter ra còn cách nào khác không?
<Tux|Ubuntu> echo OFF vào cái biến gì đó ở /sys
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà jupiter nó cũng làm vậy mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc blacklist cái radeon đi
<Stanley00> OK, thanks. để /me search một vòng vậy,
<Stanley00> thôi reboot cái rồi tính tiếp
<Stanley00> hồ hố hồ, hài vãi, chép cái file gốc, giờ nó thành unity 2d luôn LOL
<Stanley00> quái lạ là nhiệt độ vẫn thế :(
<vubuntor363> có anh nào ở đó hok :-(
<n2i> hoc
<n2i> Ko :3
<vubuntor363> máy e  sao cài ubuntu vào
<vubuntor363> bat lên nó đen xi vậy ta :(
<vubuntor363> có đại ca nào bít sửa ko chỉ em cui :((
<n2i> bạn mới cài, cài mới à?
<vubuntor363> um bạn
<vubuntor363> mình 2 máy
<vubuntor363> cai vao cai lap đc
<vubuntor363> mà cài cái pc sao h reboot nó đen thùi
<vubuntor363> cài lại 2 3 lần vẫn the :(
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor363
<ubot2> vubuntor363: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<truongap> bạn cài bản nào?
<n2i> bạn đã tham khảo ở đây để rõ về những vấn đề thường gặp chưa?
<vubuntor363> 12.04 bạn
<vubuntor363> thì mình vào đó đoc
<vubuntor363> ùi cai theo mà
<vubuntor363> cái lap thì ok rùi
<vubuntor363> mà sao cái pc nó đen xì :(
<vubuntor363> ko hiệu ra cái bảng chọn hệ điều hành lun
<n2i> tức là nó không hiện ra cái menuboot
<vubuntor363> um
<vubuntor363> màn hình nó chỉ ghi
<n2i> mà bạn chắc chắn lúc cài đặt không gặp vấn đề gì chứ?
<vubuntor363> out of timing
<vubuntor363> V :58 H :92.5 khz
<vubuntor363> tai mình cài
<vubuntor363> vào cai lap
<vubuntor363> okie rùi
<vubuntor363> chạy thấy ngon nên cài vào pc
<vubuntor363> mà sao lại bị lỗi
<vubuntor363> làm 2 cái y chang mà
<truongap> cài bản gốc vào pc tốt chứ?
<vubuntor363> cái vào lap
<vubuntor363> thì tốt
<vubuntor363> còn pc thì ko đc
<vubuntor363> lúc cài đặt
<vubuntor363> thì binh thuong giong lap
<vubuntor363> lúc cài xong restart máy
<vubuntor363> thì nó mới lỗi
<vubuntor363> Cài đặt xong, nhưng không vào được Ubuntu, màn hình nhấp nháy liên tục, hoặc hiển thị "Out of range" <==
<vubuntor363> mình bị cái này nè
<vubuntor363> đoc trong hướng dẫn
<vubuntor363> thì có phần gõ lệnh
<vubuntor363> cái này no đen xì lun ko bit gõ vào đâu T_T
<truongap> bạn cái bản gốc từ ubuntu hay là bản nào và màn hình pc của bạn là gì vậy?
<vubuntor363> bản goc từ ubuntu
<vubuntor363> mình down trên trang chủ về
<vubuntor363> xong dung cai univer usb
<vubuntor363> còn ai hok a :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> không còn ai
<Tux|Ubuntu> tôi đi một mình
<Tux|Ubuntu> ... la là la
<vubuntor363> chỉ mình sửa lỗi tí nào :(
 * Tux|Ubuntu không biết sửa
<vubuntor363> T_T
<vubuntor064> alo
<quangteospk> ?
<vubuntor064> ubuntu sau khi khoi dong thi co mang.nhung 1 luc sau bi mat mang
<vubuntor064> la loi gi vay anh
<quangteospk> là mạng nhà bạn bị ... chập chờn :3
<vubuntor064> o window thi mang vao tot ma anh
<quangteospk> xạo
<quangteospk> :3 ứ tin
<vubuntor064> thi em dang chat ne
<quangteospk> trên Winzone á
<quangteospk> ;;)
<vubuntor064> :(
<quangteospk> mạng dây à hay oai-phai
<vubuntor363> 2 ngày chưa cài đc nữa :((
<vubuntor064> mang day
<vubuntor064> o window ping google ok
<vubuntor064> nhung o ubuntu ping ko dc
<quangteospk> ping thử ra gateway đc ko
<vubuntor064> ko dc luon anh a
<quangteospk> thế thì tạch từ máy của bạn đến gateway rồi
<vubuntor363> anh quangteo
<quangteospk> ip cấp động hay set tĩnh
<quangteospk> ?
<vubuntor363> mấy file hệ thống của ubun
<vubuntor363> minh sua lai nhu the nào
<quangteospk> :-ss
<quangteospk> sợ lắm
<quangteospk> ;)
<vubuntor363> cài xong
<quangteospk> sửa bậy bạ hư thì chết
<vubuntor363> nó đen thui màn hình
<quangteospk> bạn khởi động đc chưa
<quangteospk> nó vô đến đâu
<vubuntor064> ip 192.168.1.100 la ip window,con ip 192.168.1.103 la ip ubuntu
<vubuntor363> nó ko vô đc đến boot
<vubuntor363> đen thui à T_T
<quangteospk> @vubuntor363: bạn cài xong xong với windows à
<vubuntor363> um anh
<quangteospk> cài windows trước hay ubuntu trước
<vubuntor363> cài window truoc'
<vubuntor363> sau cài ubun 12.04 = usb
<quangteospk> @vubuntor064: bạn ping thử ra 192.168.1.1 đc ko?
<vubuntor363> e làm trên cái lap đc
<vubuntor363> nhung máy bàn ko đc T_T
<vubuntor363> 2 ngày nay nó đen xì
<quangteospk> @vubuntor363: bạn đã vô được phần lựa chọn Windows chưa
<vubuntor363> cài lại 5 6 lân vẫn thê'
<vubuntor363> ko đc anh
<vubuntor363> nó đen từ phần đó
<quangteospk> tức là khi nhấn nút khởi động nó cứ đen thui
<vubuntor363> um a
<quangteospk> nó chưa cho bạn chọn Windows và Ubuntu?
<vubuntor363> đung rùi
<vubuntor363> nó đen xì à
<vubuntor064> ko ping  dc anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor363> nhưng mà vào window
<vubuntor363> vẫn đc
<vubuntor363> màn hình đen thui bấm mũi tên xuông
<quangteospk> @vubuntor363: ủa sao kì vậy
<vubuntor363> 5 lần :P
<vubuntor363> xong enter
<quangteospk> ko cho chọn sao vào windows đc
<vubuntor363> thì vao window
<quangteospk> bạn nhấn lụi à
<vubuntor064> nhưng khi khởi động lại ubuntu thì ping đc.sau 1 lúc là hết đc
<vubuntor363> um :D
<vubuntor363> tại e 2 máy
<vubuntor363> máy kia nó hiện menu boot
<vubuntor363> xuống 5 lần thì vào win =))
<vubuntor363> máy này đen thui cũng bấm 5 lần :D
<quangteospk> @vubuntor363: vậy bạn thử nhấn lụi xem nó có vào được ubuntu ko
<quangteospk> @vubuntor064: bạn thử set ip tĩnh cho nó xem sao
<vubuntor363> ko a
<vubuntor363> bấm mũi tên
<vubuntor363> xuống 1 lần
<vubuntor363> thì vào đc recoverry
<vubuntor363> @@~
<quangteospk> khỏi bấm mũi tên
<quangteospk> enter luôn
<vubuntor363> enter lun
<vubuntor363> nó ko ra j het'
<vubuntor363> @@~
<quangteospk> bạn tạo usb cài đặt ntn
<quangteospk> đọc hướng dẫn ở đâu
<vubuntor363> đầu tiên
<vubuntor363> là down từ trang chủ về
<vubuntor363> cái ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor363> xong dùng universal usb...
<quangteospk> rồi nhưng bạn đọc hướng dẫn ở đâu
<quangteospk> đã check md5 file iso down về chưa
<vubuntor363> http://lebinh234.wordpress.com/2012/05/06/huong-dan-cai-dat-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<vubuntor363> đó anh
<quangteospk> check md5 file tải về chưa
<vubuntor363> check md5
<vubuntor363> như thế nào a
<quangteospk> chờ mình tis
<quangteospk> bạn tải từ trang chủ hay tải từ mirror của fpt
<vubuntor363> từ trang chu a
<quangteospk> trong này có cải file md5sum
<quangteospk> bạn tải về
<quangteospk> http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu-releases/precise/
<quangteospk> sau đó dùng phần mềm nào đó để check
<quangteospk> à
<vubuntor363> cái đầu tiên hả a
<quangteospk> cái phần mềm nối file gì đó check đc
<quangteospk> ừm
<quangteospk> http://www.fastfilejoiner.com/
<quangteospk> cái này hình như check đc nè
<quangteospk> tab thứ 3 thì phải
<quangteospk> bạn kiểm tra xem md5 file iso tương ứng của bạn tải về có trùng khớp hay ko
<vubuntor064> nếu ko check có bị sao ko anh
<quangteospk> cũng chẳng sao cả
<vubuntor363> chương trình này
<quangteospk> chủ yếu là kiểm tra xem cái file đó trong khi download nó có bị "rơi rớt" cái gì ko thôi
<vubuntor363> mở thế nào a
<vubuntor064> chắc check md5 để bảo toàn dữ liệu
<quangteospk> đúng rồi
<quangteospk> để xem dữ liệu có toàn vẹn hay ko
<vubuntor363> cái chương trình hùi nãy
<vubuntor363> mở = lệnh j a
<quangteospk> ủa
<quangteospk> bạn đang ở windows hay là ubuntu
<vubuntor363> ubuntu anh
<vubuntor363> đang trong cái lap T_T
<quangteospk> à
<quangteospk> vậy thì dễ thôi
<quangteospk> mở terminal lên
<vubuntor363> cái đc cái lap @_@
<vubuntor363> máy bàn ngó @_@
<quangteospk> md5sum "file iso đó"
<vubuntor363> copy cái đó
<vubuntor363> vào root fai ko a
<quangteospk> mở terminal lên chưa
<vubuntor363> rồi a
<quangteospk> gõ ngay vô đó luôn
<quangteospk> chả root riếc j
<vubuntor363> d791352694374f1c478779f7f4447a3f  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<vubuntor363> nó báo nè a
<quangteospk> rồi đó
<quangteospk> kiểm tra với cái file bạn mới down về đó
<quangteospk> nó có khớp ko?
<quangteospk> rồi
<quangteospk> khớp
<vubuntor363> khop anh
<quangteospk> bạn dùng chung một cái usb cài cho cả lap và desk ??
<vubuntor363> đúng ùi a
<vubuntor363> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=10383
<vubuntor363> trong này hinh nhu co nguoi bị giống e
<vubuntor363> mà 10.04 T_T
<vubuntor946> vẫn ko đc :((
<vubuntor946> còn bác nào chưa ngủ ko ta @@~
<vubuntor269> còn bác nào đó ko :P
<kid__> vaix
<kid__> vubuntor269: di ngu de
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-22
<vubuntor875> aloo cho em hoi
<CoconutCrab> oáp?
<vubuntor875> lam sao để đổi hình nền của màn hình login
<CoconutCrab> không bít
<vubuntor875> có ai biết k chỉ em với
<justintv90> alo
<justintv90> co ai ko
<justintv90> ?
<Stanley00> hok
<justintv90> alo
<Stanley00> justintv90: ?
<justintv90> cho em hoi ti
<justintv90> tai sao cai jdownloader cua em no khoi dong lau cuc ky
<justintv90> :-|
<justintv90> Jdownloader qua nang :-|
<Stanley00> bao nhiêu giây mà gọi là lâu? bị *lâu* mấy lần rồi? và nếu không thích thì có thể không dùng mà
<Stanley00> justintv90: với lại bạn có thể gõ tiếng Việt được chứ?
<vubuntor119> hi
<vubuntor119> minh vua cai ubuntu xong
<vubuntor119> cam them 1 hdd nua
<vubuntor119> lamsao de thay duoc hdd nay
<vubuntor119> mong giup do
<Stanley00> hdd loại nào thế bạn? và bạn boot vào được Ubuntu chứ? à và bạn có thể viết Tiếng Việt được không?
<vubuntor119> moi cai xong ubuntu
<Cooly> vubuntor119: cắm hdd ngoài à, cắm cổng usb hay sao?
<vubuntor119> cai them gi de chat tieng viet
<vubuntor119> khong
<vubuntor119> minh cai ubuntu len hdd 40gb
<vubuntor119> gio cam them 1 hdd 160g seagte sata vao nua
<Cooly> ổ 160g dùng cho linux luôn à, có dùng cho windows hay gì hok
<vubuntor119> hien dang sai cho windown
<vubuntor119> minh da xoa het phan vung roi
<vubuntor119> coi nhu dia trang
<Stanley00> Cooly: sn giúp luôn nha, /me không đọc tiếng Việt không dấu được :(
<vubuntor119> ok
<vubuntor119> wait
<Cooly> Stanley00: sao thế
<vubuntor119> tim cach go tieng viet cho ban hieu
<Stanley00> Cooly: /me chịu, không dịch nổi :))
<vubuntor154> aloo co ai k giup em voi
<Cooly> vubuntor119: cài ibus-unikey
<vubuntor154> em tat pass login roi.gio lam sao set lai
<vubuntor119> minh dang tai ve
<Cooly> vubuntor119: sudo fdisk -l xem có thấy cái hdd đó hok, rồi mount vào xài thôi
<vubuntor154> aloo
<vubuntor119> vang
<vubuntor119> de minh lam thu
<vubuntor154> gio em lo dai tat pass roi gio k vo roi gio lam sao set lai cho login
<n2i> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<n2i> Cho xin ít lô tiếng Việt @@
<vubuntor186> cac bac cho e hoi lai  cai vuot tuong lua vao facebook e da tim tren google doi file host sua DNS sua IP
<vubuntor186> cac tro
<vubuntor186> ma bo tay
<vubuntor186> van ko vao dc facebook
<vubuntor186> cac bac giup e voi
<Stanley00> có lẽ phải nhờ mấy tay to thêm cái luật phải sử dụng tiếng Việt có dấu quá... nhìn nhức đầu kinh khủng :(
<vubuntor186> cac bac giup e voi
<Cooly> vubuntor186: chắc vnpt chặn roài, hok vào duoc đâu :D
<vubuntor186> the la bo tay
<vubuntor186> ko vao facebook
<vubuntor186> nua ha cac bac
<n2i> vubuntor186: facebook mà chi bạn
<n2i> hư người :3
<vubuntor186> bac cu noi the
<vubuntor186> facebook
<vubuntor186> la cuoc song cua e
<vubuntor186> facebook is my life
<vubuntor186> facebook is m,y wife
<vubuntor186> co bac nao ko giup e 1 tay voi
<vubuntor186> e dien qua mat gan 1 tuan nay
<vubuntor186> ko the vao dc facebook
<vubuntor186> nua
<vubuntor186> alo
<Cooly> vubuntor186: đổi dns cũng hok vào được à
<vubuntor186> help me
<vubuntor186> vang
<vubuntor186> e doi DNS
<vubuntor186> roi sua file host
<vubuntor186> hang chuc lan
<vubuntor186> van ko dc
<vubuntor186> roi sua ip
<vubuntor186> cung bo tay
<n2i> vubuntor186: máy bạn hư màn hình rồi, nó không thích hiển thị trang facebook.com đó thôii
<vubuntor186> nó báo lỗi : Invalid URL  The requested URL "/", is invalid. Reference #9.45affe3c.1337678574.35c27cbd
<Cooly> http://www.facebook.com/  click vào trang này thì nó báo lỗi thế à
<vubuntor186> e gõ các link giống của bác
<vubuntor186> cũng báo thế
<vubuntor186> mà
<vubuntor186> www.facebook.com
<vubuntor186> cũng báo thế
<vubuntor186> mỗi facebook.com
<vubuntor186> cũng báo thế
<vubuntor186> rồi thếm
<vubuntor186> s
<vubuntor186> sau http
<vubuntor186> cũng vẫn thế
<vubuntor186> bó tay
<Cooly> vubuntor186: có thử trên máy khác chưa
<Cooly> thử trên trình duyệt khác chẳng hạn
<vubuntor186> trình duyệt khác e thử hết rồi
<vubuntor186> cả ff
<vubuntor186> cả google chrom
<vubuntor186> cả opera
<vubuntor186> mỗi safari cho ubuntu
<vubuntor186> thì e chưa thử
<vubuntor186> vì chưa tìm dc
<vubuntor186> bản ubuntu của e la 12.04
<Cooly> hỏi xem bạn bè dùng mạng vnpt có ai vào được hok. rồi test thử trên máy windows, cứ test test, test chán thì cài ipv6 vào bằng www.v6.facebook.com
<Cooly> n2i: phần mềm connect vào ipv6 là gì ấy nhỡ
<Cooly> vubuntor186: okey, just google it
<Stanley00> Cooly: nó là miredo
<Stanley00> Cooly: mà sao sn biết vubuntor186 là mạng vnpt hay thế?
<vubuntor186> vâng bạn e chúng nó dùng vnpt vào ầm ầm
<vubuntor186> mỗi e tịt
<Cooly> Stanley00: xem ip
<vubuntor186> cài V6 như nào bác
<Cooly> dãi ip đó là của vnpt mà
<vubuntor186> e chưa biết
<Stanley00> Cooly: ồ, thế thì chịu, IP của /me /me còn không nhớ =))
<Cooly> vubuntor186: google nó đi, miredo rồi www.v6.facebook.com rồi ipv6 vào facebook, quá tròi từ khóa
<Cooly> Stanley00: cũng chả biết, google ra
<vubuntor186> e đang cài miredo
<vubuntor186> như các bác nói
<vubuntor186> ah bác stanley
<vubuntor186> hiểu nhằm
<vubuntor186> ý e
<vubuntor186> e bảo lúc nãy e chưa biết cài v6
<vubuntor186> chứ không phải chưa biết ip
<vubuntor186> ip e sá»­a lung tung
<vubuntor186> lúc thì e lấy ip newyork
<vubuntor186> chán ko dc
<vubuntor186> e lại nhảy ip của canada
<vubuntor186> ko dc e lại chuyển ip của úc
<vubuntor186> nhưng tất cả đều bó tay
<Stanley00> vubuntor164: bạn sửa ip ở đâu thế?
<Stanley00> ooops
<Stanley00> tab nhầm rồi :(
<vubuntor164> bác trên e hay thật đấy
<vubuntor164> bác cao thủ mà cũng hỏi sửa ip hả
<Stanley00> vubuntor164: xin lỗi, mình tab nhầm tên bạn thôi mà.
<vubuntor164> vào system setting - network
<vubuntor164> vâng
<vubuntor164> mà lúc nãy bác nào cho e biết sử dụng cái v6 nhỉ
<Stanley00> vubuntor164: anyway, cám ơn vì đã hướng dẫn :)
<Stanley00> vubuntor164: ơ, hóa ra bạn là vubuntor186 lúc nãy đấy à?
<vubuntor164> vâng e đây
<vubuntor164> e cài v6 xong
<vubuntor164> nó bất rí sờ tát
<vubuntor164> lại
<vubuntor164> nên e đăng nhập
<vubuntor164> lại tên bị đổi
<Stanley00> éc, vậy hỏi bạn cũng phải rồi :))
<vubuntor164> thành 164
<vubuntor164> e vô được facebook rồi
<vubuntor164> dùng v6
<vubuntor164> ngàn lần cảm tạ các bác
<Stanley00> Cooly: sn vào nhận hàng này :))
<vubuntor164> ah mà lúc nãy bác nào bảo e dùng vnpt sao bác biết hay vậy
<vubuntor164> dậy e với
<Cooly> vubuntor164: gõ /whois vubuntor164 sẽ ra ip, lên google seach dãi ip 113.68.0.0 là ra vnpt. mà khỏi whois mình, giấu ip rồi
<Cooly> dải*
<Stanley00> Cooly: :))
<vubuntor164> gõ whois vubuntor164
<vubuntor164> ở đâu bác
<vubuntor923> em lo tat nhap pass khi login gio lam sao mo lai anh
<Stanley00> vubuntor923: bạn đã hỏi 3 lần và không ai trả lời rồi, có lẽ bạn nên nghĩ xem tại sao như thế chứ nhỉ?
<vubuntor923> em la nguoi moi nen k biet, mong anh chi cho
<Stanley00> đầu tiên, bạn có thể gõ tiếng việt có dấu chứ?
<vubuntor923> dạ em mới cài ibus xong ạ.sorry mấy anh
<Stanley00> ok, giờ bạn có thể mô tả *chi tiết* cái lỗi mà bạn gặp phải không? và bạn đã làm gì để gây ra cái lỗi đó?
<vubuntor923> em vô account chọn chế độ login without pass
<vubuntor923> nên nó k đòi pass khi login. giờ em muốn trả về mặc định
<Stanley00> vậy sao bạn không vào lại chỗ đó, và bỏ chọn nó đi?
<Stanley00> rất là đơn giản mà...
<vubuntor923> vô rồi anh,nhưng k có cái dòng login với pass
<Stanley00> vubuntor923: bạn dùng Ubuntu bản mấy thế? và cho mình xem cái hình chỗ user account đó thử
<vubuntor923> 12.04
<vubuntor923> phim super rồi gõ account là anh thấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor923: bạn có nhầm không? 12.04 làm gì có mục nào như "login without pass" nó chỉ có "automatic login"
<vubuntor923> user accounts đó anh
<Stanley00> thôi
<vubuntor923> anh bấm unclock
<Stanley00> rồi sao nữa?
<vubuntor923> rổi bấm vô dòng pass sẽ hiền ra 1 cửa sổ mới
<Stanley00> bạn cứ nói tiếp, mình nghe
<vubuntor923> vô đó có 3 chọn lựa hà anh
<vubuntor923> 1 là đổi pass
<vubuntor923> 2 là without pass
<vubuntor923> 3 là disable account
<vubuntor923> nên em k biết làm sao để trở về mặc định cả
<Stanley00> Rồi, OK, mình hiểu rồi... thật sự là lần sau không hiểu nó là gì thì đừng có nên làm nha bạn
<vubuntor923> dạ
<Stanley00> muốn tự động ligin thì có cái option ở ngoài rồi á
<Stanley00> giờ bạn mở Terminal lên, gõ passwd rồi nhập pass mới vào
<vubuntor923> rồi anh
<vubuntor923> em thì hay nghịch, lúc đầu tưởng chọn như thế thì sau này bỏ thì nó trở về mặc định
<vubuntor923> ai ngờ thử đủ mọi cách và search mãi vẫn k dc
<Stanley00> nghịch thì chả sao cả, nghịch mà không biết cách sửa mới có vấn đề
<vubuntor923> login vẫn chưa đc anh ơi
<Stanley00> nghĩa là sao?
<vubuntor923> login và reset lại vẫn chưa đòi pas
<Stanley00> vubuntor923: bạn có chắc là passwd chấp nhận pass mới của bạn chưa? pass phải đủ mạnh nó mới chấp nhận
<vubuntor923> hồi nãy em làm mấy lần rồi mà chưa dc
<vubuntor923> da
<vubuntor923> terminal gõ 1 cái gì ấy và nhập pass mới dc ma
<vubuntor923> nhưng khi reset or login vẫn chưa đòi pass
<Stanley00> vubuntor923: bạn chuyển sang cái pass này thử xem P@s5w0rd
<vubuntor916> em nè anh
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor916> em mới logout nhưng vẫn chưa đc a
<vubuntor916> cái ô pass nó có chữ login chứ nó k đòi pass
<Stanley00> vubuntor916: bạn vào lại chỗ account xem chỗ password có trở lại bình thường chưa
<vubuntor916> dạ ngay đó thì vẫn thấy .... nhưng login nó k đòi pass
<vubuntor916> thật là đau đầu
<Stanley00> lạ nhỉ, bạn chờ mình xíu
<vubuntor916> cái lỗi bé tí mà đau đầu thật
<vubuntor754> em nef
<vubuntor754> em mới reset
<Stanley00> vubuntor754: à, bạn đây rồi, vụ này rắc rối hơn mình tưởng nhiều
<vubuntor754> nhưng vẫn k dc
<Stanley00> bạn phải tách ra khỏi cái group ldadmin và nopaswordlogin mới được
<Stanley00> bạn chạy id sẽ thấy 2 group này trong group lít của bạn
<vubuntor754> chạy sao anh
<Stanley00> hơi mệt đây, hình như không có lệnh remove, bạn cho mình xem cái kết quả của lệnh id đi
<vubuntor754> terminal rồi gõ id hả anh
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor754> uid=1000(trungtien-hangni) gid=1000(trungtien-hangni) groups=1000(trungtien-hangni),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),112(nopasswdlogin),124(sambashare)
<vubuntor754> à em cũng hiễu ý anh rồi
<vubuntor754> nhưng k có remove sao remove nopassword dc theo như anh nói
<Stanley00> rồi, giờ thì như thế này, chạy lệnh này rồi reboot thử, mình bận rồi, nếu không được thì tối tối chút mình lên lại
<vubuntor754> tks
<Stanley00> sudo usermod -G 1000,4,24,27,30,46,124 trungtien-hangni
<Stanley00> good luck
<Stanley00> giờ mình out đây, chào bạn
<vubuntor754> tks
<vubuntor122> anh Stanley00 oiw
<Stanley00> vubuntor122: à, chào bạn
<vubuntor122> cảm ơn anh cái lệnh hồi chiều nhé
<Stanley00> vubuntor122: vậy là được rồi phải không bạn? coongrat.
<vubuntor122> ok
<vubuntor122> mà cái lệnh hồi chiều là gì nhỉ chỉ em lần nữa để sau này có cái cần mà nhớ đc k anh
<vubuntor122> cảm ơn anh rất nhiều
<Stanley00> vubuntor122: usermod --help sẽ rõ
<Stanley00> vubuntor122: cũng chẳng có gì đâu, nhờ bạn mà mình cũng biết thêm một trò :D
<vubuntor122> thanks anh
<Stanley00> :)
<vubuntor122> em hay nghịch lắm. mà mấy cái em nghịch làm em mò gần chết.nhưng thấy rât vui vi nhờ vậy mà biết đc nhiều thứ
<vubuntor122> @@
<vubuntor122> uh anh có cách nào thay đổi background màn hình login k anh
<Stanley00> 12.04 tự đổi theo background desktop mà
<vubuntor122> hôm wa em bấm nhầm cái gì ấy mà cái ảnh desktop của em làm background login nhưng giờ nó mất rồi
<vubuntor122> của em nó k outo anh ạ
<Stanley00> chuyện đó thì chắc do quyền thôi, chắc chắn là mọi người có thể read cái backgroucd của bạn là được
<vubuntor122> nó đổi đc 1 lần hwa. em cài đi cài lại mấy lần nhưng nó k đổi đc
 * CoconutCrab không biết đổi :'(
<CoconutCrab> giờ vẫn dùng cái wallpaper mặc định
<Stanley00> vubuntor122: "thì chắc do quyền thôi"
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: 12.04 đổi theo background desktop mà
<CoconutCrab> :'(
<vubuntor122> em cung 12.04 mà k outo vậy giờ làm sao anh
<Stanley00> vubuntor122: "thì chắc do quyền thôi"... lần thứ 3 rồi nhá
<vubuntor122> anh thông cảm, em k hiểu ý anh.
<vubuntor122> xin lỗi
<Stanley00> "chắc chắn là mọi người có thể read cái backgroucd của bạn là được"
<vubuntor122> à còn cái lỗi này nữa 12.04 cài ubuntu tweak vô cái nó bị lỗi mất hết icon,thanh laugh còn cái desktop trống trơn
<vubuntor122> k biết sao lại bị vậy. cài lần 2.mỗi lần tắt máy cái màn hình nó chóp chóp màu lungtung.
<Stanley00> tốt hơn là không nên vọc, và tốt nhất là vọc khi biết cacsh reset và biết cách search
 * Stanley00 toàn dùng chế độ default, cái /me chỉnh nhiều nhất là cái background và kích thước icon cho cái launcher :(
<vubuntor122> em search trên mạng mà chỉ thâý 1 người bị như mỉnh mà chưa có ai chỉ cách fix,chắc chưa có ai bị như vậy
<vubuntor122> hihi cảm ơn anh đã fix lỗi dùm.thanks
<Stanley00> vubuntor122: không cần phải cảm ơn đâu bạn à. :(
<vubuntor122> có gì đâu anh. ai giúp mình thì mình cảm ơn. lời nói đâu mất gì nhưng hiệu quả thì nhiều lắm.hehe
<Stanley00> vubuntor122: có điều 4 lần thì hơi quá :(
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor122> @@
<vubuntor122> cảm ơn trc để mai mốt hỏi nhiều nhiều ấy mà.em nghịch lắm
<vubuntor122> lần đầu xài ubuntu nhưng cái tay nó k yên đc.thôi kệ vọc nhiều biết nhiều.
<Stanley00> tốt hơn thì cứ đọc căn bản đi đã
<vubuntor122> chúc cách ạnh làm việc tốt và giúp đc nhiều mem mới.tks g
<vubuntor122> hnao lên hỏi tiếp !!
<vubuntor736> hey,chào các bạn bên ubuntu.hỳ
<CrappyCoconut> okay
<CrappyCoconut> trào
<vubuntor736> sai chính tả kìa
<vubuntor736> ^^
<CrappyCoconut> okay, mình gõ xai
<vubuntor736> mình mới vọc linux có một số thắc mắc mong các bạn giúp
<CrappyCoconut> okay
<vubuntor736> mình thấy hiện nay có rất nhìu bản linux như ubuntu,fedora,zorin hay mint KDE
<CrappyCoconut> okay
<vubuntor736> có sự khác biệt gì ở đây
<CrappyCoconut> cách lựa chọn phần mềm, cách cấu hình, cách quản lý phần mềm
<vubuntor736> Grome và KDE có gì khác nhau?
<CrappyCoconut> các phần mềm khác nhau
<vubuntor736> grome chỉ dành cho ubuntu hay có thể cho các phiên bản linux khác không?
<vubuntor736> tÆ°Æ¡ng tá»± vs KDE
<CrappyCoconut> dùng được hết
<vubuntor736> vậy nó là giao diện à?
<vubuntor736> giống như 1 phương thức giao tiếp vs người dùng máy tính
<CrappyCoconut> nó là tập hợp các phần mềm
<vubuntor736> nó có giao thức vs người dùng khác nhau à?
<CrappyCoconut> không
<vubuntor736> ý mình là nó như là giao diện của XP vs Win 7 areo hay vẫn là 1
<quangteospk> Hiểu đơn giản nó là cái đám sẽ hiển thị ra trước mắt bạn
<quangteospk> nó ko phải là "giao diện"
<vubuntor736> ừh
<vubuntor736> tạm hiểu
<vubuntor736> theo bạn thì KDE hay GROME đẹp và tiện hơn?
 * CrappyCoconut không dùng cả 2
<quangteospk> khái niệm "đẹp" và "tiện dụng" là khái niệm cảm quan cá nhân
<quangteospk> quen cái nào thì sẽ thấy cái đó tiện dụng
<quangteospk> cơ mà mình cũng chả xài GNOME hay KDE
<CrappyCoconut> ừm
<vubuntor736> thế cái nào nhiều hiệu ứng hơn?
<vubuntor736> hỳ
<quangteospk> hiệu ứng gì nhỉ
<quangteospk> cái compiz nhảy tưng tưng á ;)
<vubuntor736> compiz
<vubuntor736> mình chỉ thấy linux có mỗi cái compiz thôi thì phải
 * CrappyCoconut không biết
<quangteospk> Compiz thì liên quan j đến GNOME và KDE
<quangteospk> cài thì ... cứ cài lên thôi
<vubuntor736> thế như máy mình là pentium p6100 VGA Ati 5470
<vubuntor736> cài bản nào để ổn định nhất
<quangteospk> cài bản nào là sao nhỉ
<quangteospk> ý bạn là cài GNOME vs KDE hay là giữa các Distribution khác
<vubuntor736> à thì ubuntu fedora hay zorin OS
<vubuntor736> hoặc mint KDE
<quangteospk> thế bạn .... thích cái nào
<vubuntor736> theo mình đang hiểu thì cái GROME và KDE là cái mà các OS kia dùng để quản lí và nó nằm trong các OS đúng không?
<vubuntor736> mình không být
<quangteospk> bạn có bao nhiêu kiến thức về linux rồi
<vubuntor736> đã cài thử ubuntu 11.04 hồi này năm ngoái
<vubuntor736> nó update lâu quá trời nên mình bỏ
<quangteospk> nếu mới bắt đầu thì nên lựa chọn một Distro nào mà bạn có thể dễ dàng nhận sự giúp đỡ từ cộng đồng
<vubuntor736> chạy nó cũng hơi nặng máy nữa
<quangteospk> nặng á
<quangteospk> ????
<vubuntor736> bạn cho mình lời khuyên đc k?
<vubuntor736> ừ thấy nó giật giật
<vubuntor736> hì
<quangteospk> Mint cũng được mà Ubuntu cũng đc
<vubuntor736> cái nào ổn định hơn?
<quangteospk> nói chung là mới xài thì chọn cái nào mà "có hướng dẫn tiếng Việt" nhiều á
<quangteospk> Ổn định ????
<vubuntor736> ừm
<n2i> tùy tâm, cứ thế mà tiến
<vubuntor736> mình đang đọc http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<quangteospk> ồ
<quangteospk> vậy là ổn rồi
<quangteospk> xài Ubuntu thôi
<vubuntor736> sao mình thấy mọi người hay dùng mint và zorin hơn nhỉ?
<quangteospk> biết đọc Beginner Guide là hơn khá nhiều người rồi đó
<quangteospk> ;)
<quangteospk> Mint based Ubuntu
<vubuntor736> thì mình hok pít thì phải tìm chỗ có hướng dẫn chứ
<quangteospk> bạn xài Mint hay Zorin cũng chả sao cả
<quangteospk> nhưng bạn có ít kiến thức về Linux
<quangteospk> khi bị bug, error gì đó
<vubuntor736> ừ thế thì mình sẽ thử vs mint trước
<vubuntor736> thì mình gg
<vubuntor736> k đc nữa thì lên forum
<vubuntor736> k đc nữa thì xóa
<vubuntor736> :))
<quangteospk> bạn hỏi ví dụ như " mình bị lỗi này trên Mint" thì phải có ai đó đang xài mint mới "dễ dàng" giải quyết đc
<quangteospk> :))
<quangteospk> xóa thì nói làm gì
<vubuntor736> thì bí quá đành vậy
<vubuntor736> trước mình cũng học cài Mac OS lên lap nhà mình nhưng k đc
<vubuntor736> k đc enable cái VGA nên thôi
<vubuntor736> mà cái ATI 5470 nhà mình trong linux đc support full chứ?
<quangteospk> ừm, được
<vubuntor736> nên cài driver từ app centrer hay từ tang chủ AMD hoặc của ASUS(mình sài máy ASUS :) )
<quangteospk> lâu rồi ko xài Ubuntu cũng chả rõ
<quangteospk> nhưng nhớ có cái phần add driver nếu thiếu driver thì phải
<quangteospk> cứ vô đó "Active" cái driver đó là đc
<vubuntor736> oài khoai nhể
<quangteospk> chả khoai gì cả
<quangteospk> hồi mình xài cứ thế là ngon
<quangteospk> có phải làm gì nữa đâu
<vubuntor736> nhân tiện bạn có link mint KDE mới nhất không?
<quangteospk> card mình cũng ATI à
<vubuntor736> thế bạn bây k sài linux nữa à
<quangteospk> có
<vubuntor736> vậy hử
<quangteospk> nhưng xài cái khác
<vubuntor736> ???
<quangteospk> links đầy ra đây này
<quangteospk> http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
<quangteospk> thích KDE cũng có mà LXDE cũng có
<quangteospk> cơ mà bạn bỏ cái khái niệm "bản mới nhất" là ngon hơn đi nhá
<vubuntor736> hỳ
<vubuntor736> mình tưởng mới nhất là đc fix bug vs error ùi chứ
<vubuntor736> trong linux k vậy à
<quangteospk> ubuntu có các phiên bản dạng x.04 và x.10
<quangteospk> ví dụ bản 12.04 sẽ đc ghi là 12.04 LTS
<quangteospk> còn bản 12.10 sắp tới sẽ ko có
<vubuntor736> có gì khác nhau chăng?
<quangteospk> LTS nghĩ là nó sẽ được hỗ trợ lâu dài
<quangteospk> kernel Linux cũng vậy
<quangteospk> có sự khác nhau giữa việc đánh số "chẵn" và "lẻ"
<quangteospk> "chẵn" ví dụ như 2.4, 2.6 là những phiên bản ổn định
<quangteospk> còn "lẻ" ví dụ như 2.5 là những phiên bản đang được phá triển
<vubuntor736> hỳ
<vubuntor736> hỉu thêm sơ sơ ùi
<vubuntor736> có chuyện này mình thắc mắc
<vubuntor736> bên win có cad
<vubuntor736> thế bên linux có soft nào tương đương không?
<quangteospk> í bạn là AutoCaD á
<vubuntor736> ừm
<vubuntor736> mình phải học và dùng nhiều tới thằng này
<quangteospk> bạn xài quen AutoCad chưa
<vubuntor736> cũng đc thời gian rồi
<quangteospk> mình chả xài CAD nên chả biết
<quangteospk> nhưng những phần mềm kiểu chuyên ngành như thế này thì hơi cực
<vubuntor736> ừ
<quangteospk> Linux cũng có nhiều lắm
<quangteospk> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090607033315929/CAD.html
<quangteospk> chỉ sợ bạn ngại phải bắt đầu "làm quen" lại từ đầu thôi
<quangteospk> với lại nhiều khi chia sẻ file hay đưa bạn bè sử dụng nó bất tiện
<vubuntor736> ừ
<quangteospk> http://linuxgazette.net/issue54/frost.html
<vubuntor736> chắc không đc như bên win
<quangteospk> ko phải là được hay ko đc
<quangteospk> mà thói quen thôi
<quangteospk> tỉ dụ như trên trường bạn thi AutoCAD
<quangteospk> bạn kêu vứi giáo viên em xài QCAD đc ko?
<quangteospk> có khi ổng còn chả biết QCAD là cái gì
<vubuntor736> ^^
<quangteospk> nên nhất quyết bắt bạn phải xài AutoCAD thì "rất" là phiền đấy.
<vubuntor736> ừ
<vubuntor736> nếu k đc mình cài song song vs win 7 hoặc sài vitual box
<vubuntor736> mà chắc chắn mình cài song song ùi
<quangteospk> xong xong thì hay hơn
<vubuntor736> bên linux có AOE không?
<vubuntor736> hỳ
<quangteospk> game à
<vubuntor736> ừ
<vubuntor736> đế chế đó bạn
<quangteospk> chưa thử bao giờ
<vubuntor736> vậy à
<quangteospk> nhưng hình như từng đọc ở đâu là chơi qua wine đc thì phải
<quangteospk> cơ mà xài song song thì cứ để nó ở Windows thôi
<vubuntor736> ừ đôi lúc không muốn reboot để qua win thì chơi lun bên linux nếu đc
<vubuntor736> mà bạn đang dùng linux để làm gì?
<quangteospk> giống như câu hỏi bạn xài windows để làm gì?
<vubuntor736> học tập giải trí
<vubuntor736> mà ai lúc đầu sài máy tính mà chả sài win
<vubuntor736> bạn hỏi kỳ kỳ
<quangteospk> ừ thì mình cũng thế
<quangteospk> học tập, giải trí
<vubuntor736> bạn ngang như cua ý
<vubuntor736> :))
<quangteospk> :))
<quangteospk> thì rõ ràng là vậy
<quangteospk> nếu bạn hỏi tại sao mình lại xài linux chứ ko phải windows thì may ra còn trả lời đc
<quangteospk> ;;)
<vubuntor736> :))
<vubuntor736> ừ thì tại sao nào?
<quangteospk> vì mình ứ có key bản quyền
<vubuntor736> <ding>
<vubuntor736> :))
<quangteospk> vì mình ứ thích xài hàng cở-rack
<vubuntor736> =))
<vubuntor736> tại sao bạn k phải là cua nhỉ
<quangteospk> vì mình ghét cái gì "đóng"
<vubuntor736> à
<quangteospk> và vì mình thích làm chủ cái máy tính của mình =)))
<vubuntor736> đc
<vubuntor736> mình thích cái ngang của bạn ùi đới
<vubuntor736> bạn có yahoo không?
<quangteospk> mình chả hay xài yh
<quangteospk> :|
<vubuntor736> vậy bạn sài gì
<quangteospk> mình chả xài gì
<quangteospk> :|
<vubuntor736> chịu lun
<vubuntor932> có anh nào đó ko @@~
<kentmt> sao dzay
<vubuntor932> a biet chuong trinh nào
<vubuntor932> để tạo usb cài ubuntu
<vubuntor932> chạy trong linux ko T_T
<kentmt> chay tren win thi biet'
<kentmt> tren linux chua thu?
<vubuntor932> e đang tìm của linux @@~
<vubuntor932> hinh như win bị virus tạo usb boot lỗi suốt T_T
<kentmt> loi sao
<kentmt> em dung cai' gi`
<vubuntor932> lỗi đen thùi màn hinh2 đó a
<vubuntor932> cài xong rồi nó đen ko có menu boot
<vubuntor932> @@~
<kentmt> Linux Live USB Creator
<kentmt> xai cai' nay di
<vubuntor932> ubuntu 12.04
<kentmt> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<vubuntor932> de e wa win thử lại
<vubuntor905> hi ,
<vubuntor905> xin giup voi , toi cai dat new ubuntu 12.04 desktop , xoa het du lieu de cai dat moi, da thu cai dat rat nhieu lan nhung moi lan deu ko boot dc vao ubuntu , phai khoi dong lai nhieu lan moi co the boot vao dc , ai do co the giup ko ,cam on
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-23
<vubuntor114> nho cac bac ho tro minh mot ty
<vubuntor114> cach tao static ip
<vubuntor114> minh moi cai may xong
<vubuntor114> can log in may tu xa
<vubuntor114> bay gio minh can tao static ip ma khong biet lam sao
<vubuntor114> ai do ho tro minh nhe
<vubuntor114> cam on nhieu
<Stanley00> vubuntor114: trong khi chờ đợi, bạn vui lòng cài thêm bộ gõ tiếng việt đi ;)
<vubuntor114> minh cai xong roi
<Stanley00> vậy vui lòng gõ tiếng việt trong này được không bạn?
<vubuntor114> ok
<Stanley00> vubuntor114: bạn dùng ubuntu bản nào? và cái static ip bạn muôn set ở đâu? (bạn muốn connect từ máy ngoài internet hay lan?)
<vubuntor219> minh cai ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor219> set tu mang lan
<Stanley00> vubuntor219: bạn là vubuntor114 lúc nãy?
<vubuntor219> khong a
<vubuntor219> nay minh can ho tro cai static ip
<Stanley00> vubuntor219: vậy câu hỏi của bạn là gì? và bạn có thể gõ bằng tiếng việt chứ?
<vubuntor219> xin loi, tieng viet minh no dang co van de
<vubuntor219> de minh xem lai sau
<vubuntor219> ma bo go tieng viet x-unikey khong co ma unicode minh phai up the nao nhi?
<vubuntor219> sorry hoi hoi nhieu!
<Stanley00> x-unikey thì mình không dùng nên không biết,  mình nhớ là nó có cái thanh config mà.
<vubuntor219> uh
<vubuntor219> vay thi nho ban ho tro cai static ip nhe
<vubuntor219> tai minh dang can lam
<Stanley00> vubuntor219: nhấp chuột vô chỗ network, chọn edit etting, rồi chọn cái mạng bạn đang dùng, qua tab ipv4, chọn manual, rồi nhấn nút add để thêm IP vào
<vubuntor219> minh them dia chi may chinh xac cua minh?
<vubuntor219> ban co the cho minh cau lenh dc khong?
<vubuntor219> address minh phai danh the nao?
<vubuntor219> dia chi ip cua may minh la:
<vubuntor219> 192.168.3.76
<vubuntor219> phan netmask  minh dien dia chi sao day ban
<Stanley00> ơ, để sô 24 chỗ netmask đi
<vubuntor219> ok
<vubuntor219> con gateway?
<Stanley00> là địa chỉ cái modem... cái này thuộc network basic mà
<vubuntor219> tai minh khong hieu ve mang lam nen nhieu cau hoi ngo ngan
<vubuntor219> thong cam nhe
<vubuntor219> vay cho do minh de trong?
<Stanley00> vậy mà đi tới điều khiển máy tính từ xa luôn rồi à? :-s
<vubuntor219> khong
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor219> tai co mot nguoi khac nho minh thiet lap de ho vao
<n2i> Bạn hồi nãy hỏi các set static ip ấy à
<vubuntor219> dung roi
<Stanley00> vubuntor219: vậy thì đáng lý bạn phải hỏi người đó cách làm luôn mới đúng chứ
<n2i> nhưng nếu remote control thì internet hay là lan cơ chứ
<n2i> chắc là internet
<vubuntor219> dung roi
<n2i> nhưng bạn dùng dịch vụ gì để remote?
<vubuntor219> minh khong ranh lam
<Stanley00> vậy mà lúc nãy có người nói là remote từ lan
<vubuntor219> chi biet ong ay ay dang o canada
<Stanley00> thôi, /me out
 * Stanley00 rolling...
<n2i> mà mạng bạn dùng là ip động?
<vubuntor219> mang tinh
<vubuntor219> sorry
<n2i> Stanley00: chắc nãy bạn ấy chưa phân biệt rõ hoặc LAN == Internet
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor219> mang tinh
<n2i> ip tĩnh?
<vubuntor219> dong
<n2i> ý mình là ip internet của bạn tĩnh hay động, không nói đến mạng trong LAN nhé
<vubuntor219> dong ban a
<n2i> okay. bạn có xài modem chứ? Vậy cách đơn giản là bạn lấy ip hiện có của bạn bây giờ, và đừng bao giờ restart modem, hay là tái kết nối nói chung :3
<n2i> hoặc cách khác đó là mua gói cước cao cao tí, nhà mạng cho thêm cái ip tĩnh, nếu có :P
<Stanley00> vubuntor219: kêu ông kia xài teamviewer đi cho nó khỏe, đỡ tốn thời gian bạn à :(
<n2i> còn không thì không có cách nào set ip tĩnh cho cái router của bạn, ngoại trừ khi bạn quản lý trên ISP.
<vubuntor219> hong biet ong ay sai gi ma hay dung lenh ssh...ip
<n2i> bạn có lẽ nên xài dynamic dns thì hơn
<n2i> hờ, ssh
<vubuntor219> ong ya keu minh cai ssh va static ip de ong ay log in vao may nay
<vubuntor219> ssh insatll chay roi
<vubuntor219> con du static ip len dien dan thay rac roi qua
<n2i> thế này, bạn phải cho ông ấy biết cái ip của router của bạn, và để ông ấy có thể log vào máy bạn thì bạn còn phải set NAT rule cho cái router nữa.
<n2i> gần như là mở cổng của modem cho người ta đi từ cổng đó vào máy bạn ấy.
<n2i> cái khoản static ip mình nói rồi. 3 cách ở bên trên đó :3
<vubuntor219> vay cam on ban rat nhieu
<vubuntor219> chuc nhieu suc khoe de giup pa kon nhe
<n2i> hoặc mua gói cước có ip tĩnh :3 hoặc đừng restart modem kể từ thời điểm có ip hiện tại :3
<n2i> 3 là xài dyndns :3
<vubuntor219> hom truoc cai ip cua may nay la 192.168.3.70
<n2i> no no :|
<vubuntor219> bua nay vao lenh inconfig no la 192.168.3.55
<vubuntor219> vay la da restart modem ha ban?
<n2i> đó là LAN ip bạn à
<Stanley00> n2i: :3
<vubuntor219> a
<n2i> không hẳn,
<n2i> hmm, bạn có lẽ phải đọc chút về mạng mẽo là bạn làm được thôi
<kid___> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor651> các bạn ơi
<vubuntor651> cho mình hỏi
<quangteospk> ?
<vubuntor651> remote từ máy ubuntu đén ubuntu thế nào vậy
<quangteospk> ssh
<vubuntor651> mình remove từ ubuntu đén windows được rồi
<vubuntor651> sử dụng cái remmina
<vubuntor651> nhưng từ ubuntu đén ubuntu thì chưa biết
<quangteospk> chả cần biết Windows hay Ubuntu
<quangteospk> muốn remote bằng dịch vụ nào thì cái dịch vụ đó
<quangteospk> chả liên quan đến OS
<vubuntor651> bạn nói rõ hơn được k
<vubuntor651> remote desktop đó
<vubuntor651> cài xong cái SSL/SSH nó ra cái bảng
<vubuntor651> k biết nhập j vào
<quangteospk> bạn biết SSH là gì ko?
<quangteospk> biết Telnet là gì ko?
<quangteospk> hay ý bạn là bạn muốn Remote "có giao diện" ?
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor651> remote có giao diện
<quangteospk> VNC
<vubuntor651> như bên windows đó
<quangteospk> đừng có "như"
<vubuntor651> ?
<quangteospk> remote có giao diện để làm gì :|
<n0bawk> dễ ẹc
<n0bawk> cài cái vnc server vào
<vubuntor651> cài rồi
<n0bawk> rồi cài vnc client vào
<n0bawk> thế là xong
<n0bawk> chạy vnc server
<n0bawk> rồi vào client connect vô
<n0bawk> vậy thôi
<quangteospk> chưa bao giờ sử dụng thằng vnc :))
<quangteospk> ssh là đủ
<n0bawk> ờ
<n0bawk> ko thì trên windows
<n0bawk> cài mấy chương trình như Xstart
<n0bawk> rồi dùng ssh forwarding ,forward cái X qua windows
<n0bawk> trên linux thì ssh forwarding ngon luôn khỏi phải làm gì nhưng trên windows cần có X server
<quangteospk> trên Windowns có Terminal Services đó
<quangteospk> :))
<n0bawk> quangteospk: vấn đè là gui
<n0bawk> mà cái vnc ngon ở chỗ
<n0bawk> nó lưu cái session mình đang làm việc
<n0bawk> ko mắt có rớt connection thì connect lại làm việc tiếp là xong
<n0bawk> còn cái thằng ssh forwarding mà rớt thì coi như xong :))
<n2i> :3
<n0bawk> mà ubuntu có sẵn cái vnc rồi mà
<n0bawk> remote vào login screen luôn được hay sao đó
<quangteospk> thì kèm thêm screen hay tmux gì đó
<n0bawk> (ko dùng cái mặc dịnh của ubuntu bao h)
<n0bawk> quangteospk: thế bạn chưa hiểu rồi, screen hay tmux chỉ là console thôi
<n0bawk> application đang chạy
<quangteospk> à
<quangteospk> ừ
<n0bawk> mà X connection nó rớt
<n0bawk> thì còn gì nữa mà vẽ vời
<n0bawk> vì cái x server nó chạy trên máy ssh client, còn x client chạy trên máy ssh server
<quangteospk> hehe
<vubuntor651> làm k đc các bro ơi
<quangteospk> đó là do muốn xài "có giao diện"
<vubuntor651> cái VNC cho cả 2 máy
<n0bawk> vubuntor651: làm như lào mà ko đc?
<quangteospk> ko phải cài VNC cho cả 2 máy
<quangteospk> mà là VNC Server cho Server và VNC Client cho Client
<n0bawk> vubuntor651: ubuntu version?
<vubuntor651> 12.4 và 11.10
<vubuntor651> bây giờ 12.4 remote desktop vào 11.10
<vubuntor651> nó chỉ có duy nhất cái VNC
<vubuntor651> k co server hay client j cả
<n0bawk> http://www.howtoforge.com/configure-remote-access-to-your-ubuntu-desktop
<n0bawk> ubuntu chắc chỉ đơn giản thế này thôi :))
<quangteospk> cái bạn muốn remote tới thì cài cái Server vô
 * n0bawk chưa remote vào ubuntu bao h hè hè
<quangteospk> cái mà bạn đứng để câu vô thì cài phần client
<quangteospk> cái 11.10 cài VNC Server vô
<quangteospk> còn cái 12.04 cài VNC client
<n0bawk> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-use-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu/
<n0bawk> ubuntu nó đơn giản thế naỳ thôi hè
<n2i> ubuntu mặc định có cả vnc server lẫn client rồi mà
<n0bawk> mình ko dùng gnome, cũng ko dùng ubuntu để remote desktop bao h nên ko rõ hà hà
<n0bawk> n2i: ờ, đúng roài :P
<n0bawk> remote thẳng vào 0.0 luôn thì phải
<n2i> server là vino, còn client là virgra gì gì đó :3 bạn muốn remote vnc không khó
<n2i> bên windows thì xài cái tightvnc là được
 * n0bawk chả mấy khi remote vào 0.0 :3
<n2i> n0bawk: thưở xưa có lần remote kiểu đó xem tn, lag khỏi tả, mạng lởm mà :3
<vubuntor651> trời
<vubuntor651> remote vào không thấy màn hình thế nào luôn
<vubuntor651> mành mành thế nào ấy
<quangteospk> mà remote có màn hình để làm gì
<n2i> tại sao hem thấy :3
<n2i> mà hem thấy tưcs là nó thế nào?
<vubuntor651> remote có màn hình để hiện thị webcty
<vubuntor651> cho khách hàng xem
<vubuntor651> đặt trong hội trường lớn
<vubuntor651> ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> ?
<vubuntor651> giờ mình có việc
<vubuntor651> out ra tí
<v0ld3m0rt248> chorme hình như plugin remote mà ?
<v0ld3m0rt248> mà cái gì remote trên win cũng có bản cho ubuntu mà
<n0bawk> n2i: lan thì lag gì :-s
<n0bawk> n2i: mình vnc qua internet cũng ko có lag lắm :P
<n2i> internet mới lag đó anh. phải dùng dyndns vì ip động. lag vì mạng lởm quá chăng
<v0ld3m0rt248> xem chừng thằng dns nó dở chứng mới lag
<n0bawk> n2i: à, chắc do đường truyền nhà n2i chậm quá
<n0bawk> n2i: anh ko remote desktop máy ở nhà :))
<vubuntor283> Em vừa cài đặt Ubuntu 12.04 LTS vào laptop dell inspiron 1440 nhưng không hiểu sao lại không nhận driver Wireless. Ở mục Wireless Device thông báo Firmware is missing. Mong được anh chị giúp đỡ
<C4NoC> haiz
<C4NoC> đến giờ vẫn lỗi wireless à
<C4NoC> vubuntor283: lspci
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<C4NoC> xem là wifi gì
<vubuntor881> 2
<quangteospk> 3
<vubuntor464> có đại ca nào ở đó ko :P
<n0bawk> ko
<n0bawk> chẳng có ai
<vubuntor464> à anh
<vubuntor464> ol nhiều gom' :))
<vubuntor464> cho e hoỉ chut'
<vubuntor464> cái file tar.gz
<vubuntor464> dùng cái j để mở a
<vubuntor464> sudo apt-get install gnochm ===> cái này e gõ bị lỗi ko tìm thấy package
<kid___> .g gnochm
<n0bawk> vubuntor464: dùng chmsee đi
<n0bawk> mình thấy cái này dùng tốt
<n0bawk> chắc ubuntu có sẵn
<quangteospk> tar.gz thì cứ tar -xvfz thôi
<quangteospk> mình có nhìn nhầm ko nhỉ
<quangteospk> sao tar.gz lại dùng ctr đọc chm và html để mở nhỉ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor134: okie biết rồi mà
<vubuntor929> may anh cho em hoi chut
<vubuntor929> he dieu hanh nao cua linux dc su dungnhieu nhat
<n2i> "Hệ điều hành nào của Linux" WTF :3
<n2i> bài tập hở bạn?
<vubuntor929> da
<n2i> Và đó là câu hỏi của thầy? :)
<n2i> hay là giáo trình?
<vubuntor929> em dang moi hoc
<vubuntor929> dang phan van chua biet cai he dieu hanh nao ?
<vubuntor929> neu nguoi moi hoc su dung thi nen chon he dieu hanh nao de dung ?
<vubuntor929> pro thi dung he dieu hanh nao ha anh ?
<n2i> điều đâu tiên đó là phát biểu "hệ điều hành nào của Linux" là chưa chính xác
<vubuntor929> da
<n2i> pro thì xài cái nào chả được :3
<n2i> bạn bây giờ muốn cài để học?
<vubuntor929> da
<vubuntor929> em moi hoc
<vubuntor929> ma chua biet nen dung cai nao
<vubuntor929> anh giup em voi
<n2i> mới dùng thì bạn dùng ubuntu đi
<n2i> rồi từ từ timf hiểu
<vubuntor929> da
<kid__> đừng
<kid__> n2i:  nói bậy nào
<kid__> dùng window đi
<vubuntor929> ?
<vubuntor929> @@
<n2i> ờ, nhầm chút :3
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-24
<pentest`> co ai o day ko?
<pentest`> halo
<n0bawk> ko có
<pentest`> hihi
<pentest`> ngon hang`
<pentest`> dang chat tren xchat hay emacs?
<pentest`> bye
<pentest`> ac
<pentest`> quit
<vubuntor560> chào mọi người
<vubuntor970> hi bạn có thể giup mình một chút được ko
<vubuntor970> bạn có biết lệnh nào để install 1 phần mềm cần các gói dependence nó sẽ tự động cài đặt các gói đó luôn ah
<CoconutCrab> tự apt-get làm điều đó rồi
<vubuntor970> vây sao mình cài librecad nó yêu câu 1 loạt các dependence ah
<v0ld3m0rt248>  /msg NickServ identify KL2408.84
<n2i> lol
<v0ld3m0rt248> búng n2i
<v0ld3m0rt248> http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/tintuc/tin-trong-nuoc/87451_Dich-vu-Internet-bang-rong-phai-co-toc-do-tu-256-Kbps-tro-len.aspx <<<< thế này bảo sao mạng chậm :))
<vubuntor511> cho em hỏi, mở một file với quyền admin ntn
<vubuntor511> em dùng dcom. khi cắm vào, nó hiện một ổ lưu trữ, copy phần file Linux trong đó ra
<vubuntor511> có một file .tar,,,giải nén ra desktop
<vubuntor511> vào đọc readme, thấy bảo mở file đó bằng quyền admin
<vubuntor511> :)
<vubuntor511> nhầm,, vào đọc readme, nhận được chỉ dẫn là mở file install bằng quyền admin,,, vậy thì mở ntn ???
<vubuntor511> ?????
<vubuntor511> thôi, ngủ trưa đi các bạn :(
<vubuntor230> minh hoi bang tieng viet dc ko cac ban
<vubuntor230> minh cai ban 12.04 ma sao cai xong no bat cap nhat tieng viet
<vubuntor230> trong khi do cai bang tieng viet
<n2i> bắt cập nhật tiếng việt?
<vubuntor230> no hien len thong bao la ngon ngu ban chon ko ho tro 1 so thanh phan, xin vui long cap nhat
<vubuntor230> nen bay gio minh moi go ko dau tieng viet
<vubuntor230> cho minh hoi them nua la minh dang su dung mang wifi co proxy(wifi free), minh co vao trung tam cap nhat cua ubuntu ma ko cap nhat dc cai j ca
<vubuntor230> co the nao do proxy
<n2i> có thể.
<vubuntor230> cai d-com theo cac cach tren mang 2 ngay nay ko cai dc
<n2i> cũng có thể khi bạn cài đặt nó đã không thể tải các gói tiếng việt về đầy đủ
<n2i> d-com của bạn loại nào
<n2i> thường thì đâu cần cài
<n2i> nhét vào là xài thôi bạ
<n2i> *bạn
<vubuntor230> y ban bao la goi tieng viet trong ban cai ubuntu ko chuan fai ko
<n2i> gõ tiếng Việt thì bạn cứ theo hướng dẫn là được thôi
<n2i> !gõ tiếng việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<vubuntor230> minh dung e-173eu-1
<n2i> không phải là không chuẩn
<n2i> mà là có thể nó bị lỗi khi cập nhật vì vụ proxy đó
<n2i> sao lại chuẩn với không chuẩn ở đây :3
<n2i> đúng y cái usb 3G của mình :3
<n2i> xài tôts
<vubuntor022> .!google cài D-com 3G trên ubuntu
<vubuntor022> !google cài D-com 3G trên ubuntu
<ubot2> vubuntor022: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vubuntor230> uh
<vubuntor230> thank
<vubuntor230> vay de cap nhat minh dung mang ko proxy co le la se fix tat ca cac loi
<n2i> bạn cắm vào và vào cái network connection không xài được sao?
<vubuntor022> của mình D-com E173  trên ubuntu 11.10 nó k0 hiện ra giao diện điều khiển nhưng vẫn dùng dc 3g
<n2i> ra quán cafe wifi ngồi một ly chứ mấy :3
<n2i> ò
<n2i> chưa có giao diện điều khiển ở mức xài được đâu bạn
<vubuntor022> ubuntu 10.04 trở lên nó tự động nhận hết
<vubuntor022> D-Com 3G e173 trên u 10.4 thì có GUI điều khiển giống như bên win nhưng u 11.10 thì k0 có GUI
<n2i> thực ra trong cái usb có cái chương trình
<n2i> nhưng ko xài được :3
<n2i> đại khái thế
<vubuntor022> vubuntor230: bạn dùng addon avim cho google chrome hay firefox đi là gõ tiếng việt đc trên web đc đó
<vubuntor911> thanks n2i nhiu nhe
<vubuntor911> vua mang minh bi out
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor911: bạn cài avim vào cho firefox, chrome là gõ tiếng việt dc
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor911: còn 3g thì ubuntu nó tự động nhận
<v0ld3m0rt248> nếu không nhận đc thì sang win copy dữ liệu trong ổ D-com sang ổ C: của win
<v0ld3m0rt248> rồi vào ubuntu mount ổ C: lên cài D-Com 3G
<vubuntor911> uh cam on v0ld3m0rt248 nhe
<vubuntor911> minh quen mat cai cach don gian cai dcom nay
<v0ld3m0rt248> vubuntor911: không có gì
<vubuntor911> :d
<v0ld3m0rt248> :)
<vubuntor374> xin loi ban co the giup minh voi dc ko
<vubuntor374> có ai có thể giúp mình cài LibreCAD trên ubuntu 12.04 được ko vậy
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> là cái gì thế
<vubuntor374> đó là phần mềm vẽ cad trên ubuntu
<vubuntor374> bạn ah
<favadi> vubuntor374, mình nghĩ thằng này có sẵn trong kho chứ nhỉ?
<vubuntor374> mình thấy có sẵn trong kho rồi nhưng khi cài lên báo lỗi
<vubuntor374> vì vậy mình muốn sự trợ giúp của các bạn
<favadi> vubuntor374, bạn cứ nói tiếp đi
<vubuntor374> khi minh cài thi báo lỗi như sau
<vubuntor374> librecad: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.14) but 2.15-0ubuntu10 is to be installed           Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) but 1:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed           Depends: libqt4-help (>= 4:4.5.3) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 is to be installed           Depends: libqt4-svg (>= 4:4.5.3) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 is to be installed           Depends: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.8.0) but 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 is to be installed           Depends: lib
<vubuntor374> báo lỗi như trên
<vubuntor374> nhưng mình vẫn chưa tìm ra lỗi từ đâu
<vubuntor374> các bản trên mình thấy mình đều đáp ứng được đều là lớn hơn nhưng sao lại không cài được
<favadi> vubuntor374, bạn gửi đầy đủ log lên được không
<favadi> mình cũng thấy lạ
<favadi> :|
<vubuntor374> minh xin hoi log nằm thư mục nào vậy bạn
<favadi> à
<favadi> ví dụ thế này, sudo apt-get install abcde > abc.txt
<favadi> rồi bạn up abc.txt lên pastebin
<favadi> phi lên đây
<vubuntor374> mình cài bằng software center
<vubuntor374> co sai lenh dau
<vubuntor374> de minh tu tim xem no nam dau da
<favadi> mình đoán tên gói là librecad thôi
<vubuntor374> van chua biet no nam o thu muc nao
<vubuntor374> bạn ơi mình thử cài bằng lenh command
<vubuntor374> sử dụng lệnh
<vubuntor374> sudo apt-get install librecad
<vubuntor374> lại báo lỗi nhu sau
<vubuntor374> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<vubuntor374>  librecad-data (= 2.0.0~alpha3+yeslib201201041136.693+20120520+8911c1a-0ubuntu0~daily7~quantal1) but 2.0.0~alpha3+yeslib201201041136.693+20120516+040b650-0ubuntu0~daily7~quantal1 is to be installed
<vubuntor374> librecad-doc (= 2.0.0~alpha3+yeslib201201041136.693+20120520+8911c1a-0ubuntu0~daily7~quantal1) but 2.0.0~alpha3+yeslib201201041136.693+20120516+040b650-0ubuntu0~daily7~quantal1 is to be installed
<vubuntor374> cài kiểu này mình thấy co 2 file librecad-data và librecad-doc
<vubuntor374> báo lỗi đó còn mấy cái kia thi ko còn
<favadi> vubuntor374, bạn add thêm cái này ppa:librecad-dev/librecad-daily?
<favadi> vậy thử remove nó đi xem
<vubuntor374> vang minh thu xem
<truongap> sao bạn lại thêm kho của ubuntu 12.10 "quantal"?
<n0bawk> :3
<quangteospk> :3
<vubuntor360> co' bac' nao` do hem @@~
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<quangteospk> yeah
<vubuntor360> cai lenh make
<vubuntor360> sao e su dung ko T_T
<vubuntor360> no bao no comand...
<n2i> make?
<vubuntor360> make ==> command not found
<n2i> có lẽ bạn chưa cài gói build-essential
<vubuntor360> goi do'
<vubuntor360> lenh cai the nao a
<n2i> không nhớ rõ, nhưng tên gói là thế.có thể nó ở trong gói đó
<vubuntor360> sudo apt-get install ,...
<n2i> yup
<vubuntor360> de e thu :D
<vubuntor360> tks a :P
<n2i> hoặc cài riêng, vì có thể nó ở gói riêng
<n2i> bạn có thể tìm kiếm
<vubuntor360> de e len google tim cai do :P
<n2i> hơ
<n2i> tìm trong kho áy
<n2i> *ấy
<n2i> ai lại đi tìm google @@
<CoconutCrab> !ba
<ubot2> Factoid 'ba' not found
<n2i> như Windows thế kia :P
<CoconutCrab> !build
<ubot2> Factoid 'build' not found
<CoconutCrab> durr
<n2i> !build-essential
<ubot2> Factoid 'build-essential' not found
<n2i> :3
<n2i> nhớ  nhầm chăng
<n2i> :)
<vubuntor360> dc roi thank a :P
<vubuntor360> a nao biet cai goi build-essential ben centos ten la j hem :D
<n2i> hem rõ, có lẽ bên ấy không có cái gói đó
<vubuntor360> um a
<vubuntor360> vd minh dang dung` terminal
<vubuntor360> lenh ping chang han
<vubuntor360> muon' no dung lai de dung lenh khac'
<vubuntor360> thi bam' cai j a
<n2i> đơn giản là gói đó nó collect một mớ các tools để cho dễ cài đặt thôi. nếu cần, thì cài riêng từng cái đi
<n2i> ctrl + c
<vubuntor360> a` dc roi :D
<VoMinh> mình cài pinguy cứ 5 phút tự động đổi backgorund vậy nhỉ, có phải nó đang chạy phần mềm đổ background nào ko
<n2i> pinguy là cái gì nhỉ? :3
<Mandalord> alo có ai giúp em với
<Mandalord> em ko cài được wine
<Mandalord> em sudo apt-get install wine thì nó báo là
<Mandalord> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mandalord>  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed
<Mandalord> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Mandalord> em dùng Lubuntu software central cũng không được luôn
<quangteospk> thiếu gói phụ thuộc
<Mandalord> em apt-cache search vẫn thấy gói wine 1.4 trong repo
<Mandalord> nhưng mà ko install dc
<quangteospk> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<Mandalord> vẫn ko dc anh ạ
<Mandalord> lần này em cài sudo apt-get install wine1.4
<Mandalord> nó báo là The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mandalord>  wine1.4 : Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4-0ubuntu4)
<Mandalord> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Mandalord> à mà em dung lubuntu 64bit
<Mandalord> ko biết có liên quan gì ko
<quangteospk> lí do là trước đó bạn đã cài cái gì đó mà nó chưa có xong dẫn đến nó bị broken package
<Mandalord> thế làm sao biết cái gì chưa xong mà làm sao cho nó xong hả anh
<quangteospk> thử lại những cái này xem
<quangteospk> sudo apt-get install --fix-broken
<quangteospk> sudo apt-get autoclean
<quangteospk> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Mandalord> dùng lệnh đầu thì nó báo là 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<Mandalord> như vậy chắc là ko có broken rồi
<Mandalord> mà em cài mấy cái package khác vẫn bình thường
<quangteospk> bạn xài LUbuntu à
<Mandalord> vâng lubuntu amd64
<quangteospk> bản bao nhiêu
<Mandalord> 12.04
<quangteospk> cài theo hướng dẫn ở đâu
<Mandalord> trên trang web của wine thì hình như nó có hướng dẫn là cứ install trực tiếp từ repo thôi
<Mandalord> đây nè anh http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<quangteospk> trong software center bạn có search ra wine ko nhỉ?
<Mandalord> có
<Mandalord> nhưng mà install nó báo lỗi
<quangteospk> bạn chụp cái màn hình rồi qăng lên đâu đó đc ko?
<Mandalord> Wine windows program loader
<Mandalord> anh chờ em chut nhé
<quangteospk> thực ra bạn ko cần phải thêm repo ubuntu-wine đâu
<quangteospk> vì bạn muốn xài bản stable 1.4 thì ko cần
<quangteospk> trong đó có phần Install Wine mình thấy nó kêu "click this link to install the wine1.4 package."
<Mandalord> vâng vì repo của ubuntu vốn cũng có luôn rồi
<quangteospk> bạn thử chưa nhỉ?
<Mandalord> The address type is unknown or unsupported:D
<Mandalord> nhưng mà address là apt://wine1.4 thì em nghĩ chắc cũng chỉ chạy apt-get thôi
<quangteospk> bạn chụp lại cái màn hình đi
<quangteospk> mà cái wine trong software center bạn search ra là bản bao nhiêu? 1.4 à
<Mandalord> 1.4
<Mandalord> mà chup thế nào hả anh
<Mandalord> em ấn prt scr mà paste ko ra cái lbre draw
<quangteospk> cần gì paste nhỉ
<quangteospk> chụp phát nó nhảy ra cho lưu luôn mà
<Mandalord> ac
<Mandalord> em mới dùng linux dc 1 tuần ko biết cái này
<quangteospk> mình chưa xài Lubuntu
<quangteospk> nhưng nhớ Ubuntu nó thế mà
<Mandalord> có rồi em đang up lên đây
<quangteospk> ủa mà bạn cài wine với mục đích để làm gì vậy nhỉ?
<Mandalord> https://picasaweb.google.com/114934660755861030081/May242012?authuser=0&feat=directlink
<Mandalord> em định chạy mấy cái ứng dụng trên windows
<Mandalord> có cái R language
<Mandalord> cái GUI trên ubuntu nó dở hơi quá
<CoconutCrab> R bên ubuntu cũng có còn gì
<Mandalord> nên em định chạy bản trên win
<CoconutCrab> -trên ubuntu dùng cũng okay
<Mandalord> cái Rcmdr với rkward dùng ko tiện
<quangteospk> R language là vái gì vậy ta :-ss
<Mandalord> em quen GUI cũ rồi
<CoconutCrab> lol okay
<quangteospk> :|
<quangteospk> đến bây giờ mới biết cái R language này :|
<Mandalord> dùng thích phết anh ạ
<Mandalord> ở trường dùng cái eview ko thể hay bằng cái này dc
<quangteospk> nó ghi xung đột cái gì í nhỉ?
<Mandalord> :-|
<Mandalord> nó bảo 1.4-0ubuntu4 phải được cài đặt
<Mandalord> mà 1.4-0ubuntu4 là cái gì ta
<quangteospk> bạn thử dpkg --get-selections để kiểm tra các gói đã cài đặt
<quangteospk> xem có gói nào như vậy ko?
<Mandalord> chà cái list dài quá em bị mất khúc đầu ko đọc được
<quangteospk> dpkg --get-selections | less
<Mandalord> ko có anh ạ
<Mandalord> ko có gói nào mở đầu bằng số cả
<quangteospk> có wine trong đó ko
<Mandalord> ko có wine lun
<Mandalord> mà thôi anh ạ
<Mandalord> gần 12h rồi
<Mandalord> em đi ngủ mai còn đi thi
<quangteospk> quái
<Mandalord> cám ơn anh quangteospk nhé
<quangteospk> mình cài trên ubuntu có vấn đề gì đâu nhỉ?
<Mandalord> :|
<Mandalord> anh là ubuntu i386 hả anh
<quangteospk> đúng rồi
<Mandalord> hay là gói wine1.4 nó ko tương thích với amd nhỉ
<Mandalord> 64bit
<quangteospk> giờ nha
<quangteospk> lúc bạn cài bạn có add cái repo ubuntu-wine vô ko
<Mandalord> ko anh ạ
<quangteospk> ko add cái này
<quangteospk> ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<quangteospk> đúng ko ?
<Mandalord> ko add
<quangteospk> rồi
<quangteospk> giờ chạy cái này xem
<quangteospk> sudo apt-get update
<quangteospk> sudo apt-get install -f
<Mandalord> mandalord@mandalord-MS-N014:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<Mandalord> Reading package lists... Done
<Mandalord> Building dependency tree
<Mandalord> Reading state information... Done
<Mandalord> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Mandalord> mandalord@mandalord-MS-N014:~$
<Mandalord> nó chẳng install dc gói nào cả
<quangteospk> ko
<quangteospk> chưa install mà
<quangteospk> rồi bây giờ thử sudo apt-get install wine hay wine1.4 gì đó thử
<Mandalord> Reading state information... Done
<Mandalord> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Mandalord> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Mandalord> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Mandalord> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Mandalord> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Mandalord> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mandalord>  wine1.4 : Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4-0ubuntu4)
<Mandalord> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<quangteospk> bạn thử search xem nó ra bao nhiêu gói wine
<quangteospk> sudo apt-cache search wine*
<Mandalord> search thế thì nhiều lắm
<quangteospk> ở cuối cùng á
<quangteospk> xem nó ra bản wine1.4-i386 hay là ra cả bản 64
<Mandalord> wine1.4-amd64 - Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (64-bit support)
<Mandalord> có wine 64 bit này
<CoconutCrab> dùng 32 bit
<CoconutCrab> windows có mấy app 64bit đâu mà cài 64 làm gì
<Mandalord> máy em dùng lubuntu 64bit
<Mandalord> cpu em 64bit mà
<CoconutCrab> nhưng cái app windows là 32 bit
<quangteospk> thế thì bạn thử sudo apt-get install wine1.4-amd64 xem
<Mandalord> cài bản 64 bit thì nó ra thế này
<Mandalord> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Mandalord> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Mandalord> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Mandalord> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Mandalord> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Mandalord> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mandalord>  wine1.4-amd64 : Depends: wine1.4-common (= 1.4-0ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<Mandalord> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Mandalord> cài bản 32 bit thì ra thế này
<Mandalord> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Mandalord>  wine1.4-i386:i386 : Depends: libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0:i386 (>= 0.10.22) but it is not going to be installed
<Mandalord>                      Depends: libgstreamer0.10-0:i386 (>= 0.10.26) but it is not going to be installed
<Mandalord>                      Depends: libldap-2.4-2:i386 (>= 2.4.7) but it is not going to be installed
<Mandalord>                      Depends: libxml2:i386 (>= 2.7.4) but it is not going to be installed
<Mandalord>                      Recommends: gettext:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<Mandalord>                      Recommends: libxslt1.1:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<quangteospk> :|
<Mandalord> khó đỡ quá =))
<quangteospk> mình cài wine gần xong rồi mà cái của bạn thì mình chịu :|
<Mandalord> các anh xem nè
<Mandalord> em cài wine1.4 thì nó đòi wine1.4-amd64
<Mandalord> cài wine1.4-amd64 thì nó đòi wine1.4-common
<Mandalord> cài wine1.4-common thì nó đòi wine1.4
<Mandalord> :D
<Mandalord> à
<Mandalord> à ko
<Mandalord> wine 1.4 đòi wine1.4-i386
<Mandalord> wine1.4-i386 đòi một lô ở trên kia
<quangteospk> haizz
<Mandalord> chắc toàn i386 ko tương thích với lubuntu amd64
<Mandalord> :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> ;)
<quangteospk> mình cài xong wine từ software center mà có gặp vấn đề j đâu nhỉ?
<Mandalord> em bây h bắt đầu nghĩ là do dùng lubuntu 64bit
<Mandalord> có ai dùng lu/ku/xu/ubuntu 64bit đã cài wine ko cho em hỏi với
<Tux|Ubuntu> Mandalord: có gì đặc biệt ?
 * Tux|Ubuntu cài Wine
<Mandalord> :|
<Mandalord> nếu cài được trên 64bit thì cho em biết để xác minh là gói wine ko xung đột với hđh:D
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
<Mandalord> mà thôi mai em đi thi rồi
<Mandalord> em phải out đây
<Mandalord> cám ơn các anh nha
<Tux|Ubuntu> thi thố gì
<Mandalord> sr làm phí mất hơn 1h anh quangteospk
<Mandalord> thi Thuế:D
<Tux|Ubuntu> học hành có mà đói nhăn răng
<Mandalord> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-25
<vubuntor127> alo cho em hỏi
<Tux|Ubuntu> !a$$
<ubot2`> Factoid 'a$$' not found
<Tux|Ubuntu> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor127> em download file iso Ubuntu 12.04 ve va burn ra cd ròi, nhưng khi boot bằng cd thì ko khởi động để vào cài đặt ubuntu đc
<Tux|Ubuntu> checksum file iso chÆ°a /
<vubuntor127> checksum là sao? dùng để làm gì?
<vubuntor262> capstone project là gì ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg | vubuntor127
<ubot2`> vubuntor127: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor262: Google
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g capstone
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor127: không PM
<Tux|Ubuntu> như thế tức là làm phiền người khác !
<chungbd> ubot2`: hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor069> em down file iso Ubuntu về và đã burn ra usb để cài đặt nhưng ko boot đc vào menu để cài đặt ubuntu, em đã checksum file iso
<vubuntor069> có ai biết cách khắc phục ko?
<quangteospk> burn ntn?
<vubuntor069> em dùng ubuntu 10.10, chạy Creat usb boot  trong System á, file iso 12.04
<quangteospk> như trong links này á hả?
<quangteospk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<vubuntor069> đúng rồi, em tạo usb boot trong ubuntu 10.10
<quangteospk> nó có boot vô usb ko
<quangteospk> thử nhấn F12 để lựa chọn boot từ usb xem
<vubuntor069> em chỉnh trong BIOS setup boot vô usb mà, nhưng khi load từ usb thì màn hình tối thui ==> treo luôn
<quangteospk> chắc là vấn đề do tạo usb boot
<vubuntor069> à, laptop của em là Asus, ko biết có xung đột phần cứng gì ko?
<quangteospk> chả xung gì đâu
<quangteospk> chắc là do quá trình tạo usb boot nó có vấn đề gì
<quangteospk> bạn thử tìm cách khác để tạo usb boot xem sao
<vubuntor069> ok
<quangteospk> rồi thử trên máy ảo xem nó có làm việc hay ko?
<quangteospk> bạn có cài windows song song ko hay là chỉ cài ubuntu thôi
<vubuntor822> cho mình xin cái đĩa ubantu nhỉ?
<vubuntor822> mình chưa dùng bao giờ
<vubuntor822> muốn dùng thử
<C4NoC> lên down về mà xài
<vubuntor822> thấy bảo xin đĩa vẫn có cơ mà
<C4NoC>  hết roài
<vubuntor822> híc
<vubuntor822> chán
<vubuntor822> thôi khỏi dùng
<vubuntor822> hề hề
<chungbd> lol
<vubuntor822> cac
<C4NoC> lolz
<vubuntor122> có ai ở đây ko nhỉ.
<vubuntor122> Em gặp vấn đề khi cài ubuntu trên vmware
<vubuntor122> giúp em đc ko
<C4NoC> vmware mà vấn đề gì
<vubuntor122> dạ
<C4NoC> thử virtualbox đi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor122> chờ em chụp ảnh
<vubuntor122> tại vì nhiều việc em làm trên vmware
<vubuntor122> với chức năng nó linh hoạt hơn virtuabox
<vubuntor122> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-X9SSeZVvkMk/T78u6gINvBI/AAAAAAAAABA/_L3nr4b6Qps/s800/a.png
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> login vào rồi kìa
<C4NoC> muốn gì nữa
<C4NoC> bạn này học quản trị mạng à
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor122> ko
<C4NoC> thấy có windoof 2k3 :3
<vubuntor122> mình đang cài để học môn chuyên đề 2 :)
<vubuntor122> win2003 mà cài để tập thiết kế mạng Lan
<vubuntor122> mình muốn vào giao diện đẹp
<vubuntor122> sao toàn thấy dos vậy
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> dos gì ở đây
<vubuntor122> làm theo hướng dẫn
<vubuntor122> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kerROgRKao
<vubuntor122> thì nó ra màn hình giao diện như win thế
<vubuntor122> chứ ra gõ toàn command  thế này
<vubuntor122> sao biết :(
<C4NoC> nó bảo chờ kia
<C4NoC> đang cài cái gì đó kìa
<vubuntor122> chờ cả tiếng rồi
<C4NoC> coi nó cài xong chưa
<C4NoC> vubuntor122: login vào rồi reboot
<vubuntor122> rboot làm sao
<vubuntor122> tớ ko biết
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor122> mới tìm hiểu mà
<vubuntor122> đã biết gì đâu
<vubuntor122> sudo reboot
<vubuntor122> ko đc bạn ơi
<C4NoC> sao ko dc
<vubuntor122> thì nó vẫn hiện lại nhu thế
<C4NoC> login vào shell chưa?
<vubuntor122> cậu hướng dẫn làm từng bước dùm mình
<vubuntor122> cậu có teamview ko
<C4NoC> hem
<C4NoC> gõ username
<C4NoC> enter
<C4NoC> password
<C4NoC> enter
<C4NoC> login vào chứ sao
<C4NoC> ko thấy nó hiện chỗ login à
<vubuntor122> rồi
<vubuntor122> mình vào đc đó rồi mà
<vubuntor122> vào rồi bấm sudo reboot
<vubuntor122> xong nó restart lại
<vubuntor122> cũng hiện như thế
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> thế chịu
<C4NoC> cài lại
<C4NoC> mà cài bản nào thế?
<C4NoC> desktop hay server á
<vubuntor122> desktop bạn à
<vubuntor849> có ai chỉ mình cách chạy file tar.bz2 k?
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> vào software center mà cài
<vubuntor849> k bít nên dung package nào :|
<vubuntor849> cho mình xin cái tên pack
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> là sao
<CoconutCrab> tìm phần mềm gì thì vô đó mà tìm
<C4NoC> lấy file kia là file gì?
<C4NoC> tự dưng chạy file tar.bz2, bố ai biết là cái gì mà chạy
<vubuntor849> file tar.bz2 @@!
<vubuntor849> máy bác k gặp soft nào có đuôi này à ?
 * Tux|Ubuntu toàn gặp .exe
 * C4NoC toàn gặp .com 
<vubuntor849> z mấy pro có soft nào giúp tiết kiệm pin k ? ubuntu ngốn pin ghê quá, xài k kịp làm bài nữa :(
<C4NoC> laptop mode
<CoconutCrab> cắm sạc vào
<Tux|Ubuntu> ếu ăn thua
<C4NoC> máy mềnh tiết kiệm pin vãi
<C4NoC> đủ 1 buổi làm việc liên tục
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor849> HP G4 pin nói nói là 3h mà xài ubuntu còn chưa đến 2h :|
 * CoconutCrab được 5~7 tiếng
 * Tux|Ubuntu được nửa tiếng
<vubuntor849> pin j mà nửa tiếng trời, xài máy 10 năm rồi hay mở full app thế ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> mới xài được có một năm
<vubuntor849> Tux|Ubuntu : thế thì thua, xài acer à ? nghe nói pin acer đểu lắm ,bữa máy thằng bạn sạc full mà xài cũng được có 1h
<C4NoC> acer nà
<Tux|Ubuntu> Dell
<C4NoC> sau 1 năm hơn, giảm 7-8%
<C4NoC> vẫn trên 5h
<C4NoC> hờ hờ
<vubuntor037> có bạn nào giúp mình với
<Tux|Ubuntu> của mình đâu mất 17% rồi sao á
<vubuntor849> hp nà, xài cùi, chán, pin j có 6 cell, nóng như lò thiêu :|. hận mình nghèo :(
<vubuntor037> Máy mình ko bít bị gì mà khi đăng nhập vào ko còn gì cả, chỉ mở được Terminal... mình thì mới dùng nên phải cần các biểu tượng icon
<C4NoC> ai xài ubuntu thì giúp đi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor849> vubuntu037 : Chắc bạn chọn nhầm lúc đăng nhập rồi ? Thử ra chỗ đăng nhập, nhấp vô biểu tượng ubuntu, chọn cái Unity (nếu xài unity)
<vubuntor037> mình cài cái Gnome
<vubuntor037> chọn cái Ubuntu thì có hết
<vubuntor037> chọn cái classic cũng có
<vubuntor849> bạn thử reset cái gnome di
<vubuntor849> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<vubuntor849> cái đó
<vubuntor849> xong rồi cái này
<vubuntor849> test thá»­
<vubuntor849> killall gnome-panel
<vubuntor849> bữa bị cái unity, dùng reset cái là ok, bạn thử reset cái gnome lại chắc đc
<vubuntor849> hên xui :| =)) các pro đâu hết rồi nhỉ ?? :|
<C4NoC> hình như ở đây chả ai xài ubuntu
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor849> chắc z ;))
<vubuntor235> nhan dia ubuntu o dau
<vubuntor037> hazz
<vubuntor037> chẳng có ai
<vubuntor980>  sudo rpm -i teamviewer_linux_suse32.rpm
<vubuntor980> lênh nay e gõ có j sai ko mấy a
<vubuntor926> CÓ AI ĐÓ KO
<vubuntor926> giúp mình tí
<vubuntor926> máy mình đăng nhập ko vào được
<vubuntor926> nó trả lại chỗ đăng nhập
<quangteospk> sai pass
<quangteospk> @vubuntor980: có lỗi gì
<quangteospk> sudo rpm -ivh (thêm vh để hiển thị ##### để xem tiến trình cài đặt)
<vubuntor980> nó vẫn báo lỗi
<vubuntor980> anh quangteo oi
<vubuntor980> rpm: RPM should not be used directly install RPM packages, use Alien instead! rpm: However assuming you know what you are doing... warning: teamviewer_linux_suse32.rpm: Header V3 DSA/SHA1 Signature, key ID 72db573c: NOKEY error: Failed dependencies: 	bash >= 3.0 is needed by teamviewer7-7.0.9350-1.i386 	glibc >= 2.7 is needed by teamviewer7-7.0.9350-1.i386 	libasound2 is needed by teamviewer7-7.0.9350-1.i386 	zlib is needed by
<vubuntor926> pass đúng nhưng nió vẫn ko vào
<quangteospk> RPM should not be used directly install RPM packages, use Alien instead! rpm
<vubuntor926> vào tty1 mà startx cũng ko được gì
<quangteospk> đọc câu này đi
<vubuntor980> câu đó là sao anh
<quangteospk> tự dịch đi bồ
<vubuntor980> cai alien là j em "man alien"
<vubuntor980> nó ko nói j het @@~
<quangteospk> à
<quangteospk> cái Ailen hình như là cái dùng để convert các gói
<vubuntor980> vay fai apt-get cai alien truoc ha anh
<vubuntor980> E: Unable to locate package Alien  ==> tìm hok thấy cai alien @@~
<quangteospk> bạn xài OpenSuse à
<quangteospk> apt-get cái gì ở đây vậy trời
<vubuntor980> ubuntu 12.04
<quangteospk> sao rpm với apt tùm lum vậy
<vubuntor980> vay alien la j vay a @@~
<quangteospk> xài ubuntu mà tải gói *.rpm làm cái gì :|
<vubuntor980> e tuong alien la 1 packet @@~
<vubuntor980> nó đòi cài vào @@~
<quangteospk> ko
<vubuntor980> e đang dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor980> down cái team view về
<vubuntor980> nó là file .rpm
<vubuntor980> thì e dùng lệnh rpm đ cài
<vubuntor980> mà sao nó báo lỗi @@~
<quangteospk> vớ vẩn
<quangteospk> ai chỉ bạn là cài với rpm
<quangteospk> :|
<quangteospk> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<quangteospk> coi lại cái chỗ download
<vubuntor980> google a @@~
<quangteospk> thấy 2 gói kế cuối ko
<quangteospk> 2 gói đó dành cho Ubuntu
<quangteospk> tải 1 trong 2 gói đó về
<quangteospk> gói phía sau có chữ Debian, Ubuntu
<vubuntor980> 	Debian, Ubuntu (32-Bit)
<vubuntor980> em tải cai này nè
<vubuntor980> cái nãy e tải đó
<quangteospk> vậy tại sao đuôi của file lại là *.rpm
<vubuntor980> đuôi nó là .rpm mà anh
<quangteospk> vừa tải
<quangteospk> .deb rõ ràng :|
<vubuntor980> à à
<vubuntor980> e bấm nhầm :P
<vubuntor980> thảo nào ^^~
<quangteospk> 8E
<vubuntor980> mà anh
<vubuntor980> vd 1 số soft
<vubuntor980> nó có đuôi là rpm
<vubuntor980> thì mình dùng lệnh rpm để cài phải ko a
<quangteospk> ko
<quangteospk> rpm là package manager của nhánh Red Hat/CentOS
<vubuntor980> à à
<quangteospk> nhánh Debian/Ubuntu là dpkg (apt)
<quangteospk> muốn cài loại .rpm phải dùng Ailen để convert rpm --> .deb
<quangteospk> nhưng hên xui
<vubuntor980> fire .deb
<vubuntor980> file .deb
<vubuntor980> là nó mở bằng
<vubuntor980> cai soft center
<vubuntor980> fai ko a
<quangteospk> cũng được
<vubuntor980> thế vd
<vubuntor980> mình down xuông
<vubuntor980> là file .dev
<vubuntor980> deb
<vubuntor980> mà mình muốn dùng terminal
<vubuntor980> để cài
<vubuntor980> thì dùng lệnh j a
<quangteospk> dpkg -i
<vubuntor980> okie e hiu roi tks a ^^
<vubuntor980> hom bua cái máy bàn
<vubuntor980> e cài ubuntu ko đc
<vubuntor980> cài cái khác = usb cũng k đc
<vubuntor980> nay mới burn cái centos ra cd cài thử lại đc
<vubuntor980> ko biết burn ubuntu ra cd cài đc ko @@~
<quangteospk> ?
<quangteospk> chả hiểu bạn nói gì
<quangteospk> mình chả có usb :-ss
<vubuntor980> thì hôm nọ
<vubuntor980> e bảo máy e
<vubuntor980> cài xong bị lỗi đó
<vubuntor980> màn hình đen thui
<vubuntor980> chắc là do cài = usb
<vubuntor980> ghi ra đĩa cd thì lại bình thuong :P
<quangteospk> ủa
<quangteospk> à
<quangteospk> bạn là người bữa trước tạo usb boot để cài trên máy bàn à
<vubuntor980> um
<vubuntor980> e đó a :D
<vubuntor980> h máy bàn đang dùng centos
<vubuntor980> lap thì dùng ubuntu :D
<vubuntor980> học 2 cái phân biệt lệnh cho dễ :P
<n2i> @@
<n2i> thế hở :3
<quangteospk> :d
<quangteospk> bạn học xây dựng phải ko nhỉ?
<vubuntor130> hey
<vubuntor980> k a
<vubuntor980> truoc e hoc ben bk
<vubuntor980> ma bo giua chung T_T
<quangteospk> :d
<vubuntor130> cho mình hỏi các bạn sài linux dùng widget để đo nhiệt độ máy không?
<vubuntor130> và nó là bao nhiu vậy?
<n2i> bên Ubuntu có nhiều tool mà
<vubuntor130> mình đang sài thử mint
<quangteospk> xsensors
<vubuntor130> và máy nóng hơn rất nhìu so vs sài win
<quangteospk> à
<quangteospk> cái này dùng phần mềm h20 á
<vubuntor130> toàn 62 độ
<quangteospk> nó sẽ bớt nóng hơn
<vubuntor130> máy kêu to nữa
<vubuntor130> khi tắt máy hoặc mở máy có tiếng bụp bụp
<quangteospk> chắc chuột
<vubuntor130> màn hình lúc khởi động nó nháy nháy ùi lên
<quangteospk> chắc gián
<vubuntor130> laptop gián vs chuột ở đâu
<quangteospk> thì ở ngoài nó bò zô á
<quangteospk> nhà mình toàn vậy :-ss
<vubuntor130> nhà mình không phải ổ chuột hay nuôi gián
<vubuntor130> hỏi thiệt mà toàn trả lời đâu đâu ý
<vubuntor130> :(
<vubuntor980> =))
<vubuntor980> laptop 62 do la binh thuong ma`
<vubuntor130> oặc
<vubuntor130> thường thì chỉ 50 độ là căng
<vubuntor980> lap minh dung
<vubuntor980> toan 60 70
<vubuntor130> :-ss
<vubuntor980> ubuntu hay win cung the :P
<vubuntor130> bạn sài chip gì vậy?
<vubuntor980> duo core 1.6
<vubuntor980> máy cũ rồi ^^~
<vubuntor130> sao mà nóng vậy đc
<vubuntor980> um
<vubuntor980> lap ma`
<vubuntor130> có card màn hình chứ
<vubuntor980> ko bạn
<vubuntor980> card onboard :D
<vubuntor130> mình thấy máy mình thế là nóng ùi vậy mà...
<vubuntor980> minh thay' dung ubuntu
<vubuntor980> con it nong hon win
<vubuntor130> vậy à
<vubuntor130> mình thì thấy ngược lại
<vubuntor980> bạn coi cái monitor do'
<vubuntor980> coi cái nào chạy nặng
<vubuntor980> máy nóng là do ung dung thui
<vubuntor130> hề
<vubuntor130> để máy không mà
<vubuntor130> chip chạy có 1% vs 2 % thì nặng gì
<vubuntor130> để không mà như máy sát gạo ý
<vubuntor980> =))
<vubuntor980> coi có để cd trong máy ko
<quangteospk> lap mua lâu chưa
<quangteospk> nhiệt độ card mình toàn tầm 72 độ nè
<vubuntor130> 1,7 năm
<quangteospk> card rời hay card onboard
<vubuntor130> trừ chơi game nặng thì không bao giờ vượt quá 50 độ
<vubuntor130> ATI Radeon 5470
<quangteospk> thế thì đi vệ sinh máy
<vubuntor130> vấn đề k phải vậy
<quangteospk> vấn đề là máy mình từng bị như vậy
<quangteospk> máy chạy rất  nóng
<vubuntor130> vấn đề làm sao để hạ nhiệt độ bên linux như bên win
<quangteospk> nóng đến mức sờ bỏng tay
<quangteospk> đem đi vệ sinh về
<quangteospk> mát rượi
<vubuntor130> být thế
<vubuntor130> nhưng sao bên linux lại có chênh lệch như vậy
<vubuntor130> nếu 2 bên bằng nhau thì chả nói làm gì
<vubuntor130> hơn nữa khi tắt máy hoặc mở máy đều nghe thấy những tiếng bụp bụp
<vubuntor130> hoảng luôn
<quangteospk> chả liên quan
<n2i> không rõ
<quangteospk> bụp bụp là do cái gì chứ liên quan gì đến linux
<vubuntor130> thì dùng linux out ra như vậy
<vubuntor130> chứ bên win có thế bao giờ đâu
<vubuntor130> mà mình hỏi 2 vấn đề nữa
<vubuntor130> đó là sao cái software center bên mint mình bật lên là nó lại tắt luôn là sao nhỉ
<vubuntor130> và sao khi mở máy nó cứ nháy nháy như tivi đen trắng ùi nó mới lên
<vubuntor130> why???????????????????
<n2i> tự dưng nó bị vậy hay là thế nào?
<n2i> bạn đã thử tìm cách khắc phục chưa?
<n2i> đừng spam bằng mớ ký tự đó
<n2i> thông tin của máy bạn thế nào?
<n2i> bạn vừa hỏi nãy đâu rồi nhỉ?
<n2i> hay là lên đây đi anti :|
<vubuntor130> mình không phải là người k ăn thì đạp bỏ nên đừng đổ cho mình là ati
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor130> tại mình thấy lâu k có ai trả lời lên dạo qua diễn đàn chút
<CoconutCrab> =yup
<vubuntor130> mình sài máy ASUS K42JE pentium P6100
<vubuntor130> card màn hình ATI radeon 5470 512Mb
<vubuntor130> Audio là ALC869
<vubuntor130> card mạng thì k nhớ
<vubuntor130> :d
<CoconutCrab> and?
<vubuntor130> và gì
<vubuntor130> vấn đề mình muốn hỏi đã hỏi hết ở trên ùi
<vubuntor130> nếu cần mình có thể nhắc lại
<CoconutCrab> okay, paste lại, ngắn thôi
<vubuntor130> thứ 1
<vubuntor130> khi boot vào linux màn hình nháy 2 hồi như tivi đen trắng ùi có tiếng bụp bụp
<vubuntor130> thứ 2
<vubuntor130> cái SCenter bên Mint mình sài khi mở lên là nó tắt ngấm ngúi luôn
<vubuntor130> software center
<CoconutCrab> màn hình LCD hay CRT vậy?
<vubuntor130> LCD
<CoconutCrab> bạn dùng driver nào? có dùng cái restricted hardware không?
<vubuntor130> thứ 3 là máy nóng và kêu to như máy sát khi sì linux
<vubuntor130> mình chưa cài cái gì hết
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor130> setup xong chỉ cho nó update thôi
<CoconutCrab> 1- mình không biết gì về mint
<CoconutCrab> 2- vụ màn hình thì nó chỉ set mode thôi, nếu chỉ lúc vào bị rồi sau đó không sao thì kệ nó đó
<CoconutCrab> 3- máy nóng, tùy phần mềm nữa
<CoconutCrab> bạn có thể thử chạy lubuntu, sẽ nhẹ hơn
<vubuntor130> 1-mình nghĩ vs linux thì các phiên bản hầu hết là như nhau chỉ là cách quản lý phần mềm thôi
<CoconutCrab> thì phần mềm trên đó của Mint
<vubuntor130> 2-mình sợ nó ảnh hưởng tới máy về lâu về dài nên mới hỏi
<CoconutCrab> cái SCenter nó đơ thì vậy thôi
<vubuntor130> 3-mình chưa cài phần mềm gì vào máy sau khi cài mint
<CoconutCrab> bạn dùng thử cái đĩa 12.04 live xem có hết bụp bụp không
<vubuntor130> không phải thế mình đã cài lại 3 lần ùi đều thế
<CoconutCrab> mặc định Mint nó chạy sẵn mấy cái phần mềm rồi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vậy dùng lubuntu đi
<vubuntor130> ubuntu 12.04 à
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<CoconutCrab> 12.04 chứa phần mềm mới hơn
<CoconutCrab> chắc vẫn nóng
<vubuntor130> mình sẽ thử
<CoconutCrab> nhưng không bụp bụp
<vubuntor130> đang định thử lu ùi zorin ùi ubun
<vubuntor130> mint và kubu thì chắc là giống nhau
<CoconutCrab> thá»­ ubuntu xem
<vubuntor130> ừ
<vubuntor130> thế mình sẽ thử ubun trước
<vubuntor130> trước mình có sài ubun 11.04
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu 11.04
<CoconutCrab> còn nếu định dùng KDE thì dùng fedora thử xem
<CoconutCrab> fedora hỗ trợ KDE tốt hơn
<vubuntor130> nhưng máy khá đơ và nóng lên bỏ ý định sài linux
<vubuntor130> nhưng mình thấy mint có openSuse
<vubuntor130> nên đẹp và thân thiện hơn
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<CoconutCrab> thực ra, nếu là card ATI
<CoconutCrab> dùng kiểu gì cũng nóng thôi
<CoconutCrab> driver của ATI cho linux giờ hơi lởm
<CoconutCrab> tốt nhất lúc nào cũng cắm sạc
<vubuntor130> hầu hết là như thế
<vubuntor130> nhưng mình hỏi những người dùng trước thì họ nói là nhiệt độ k thay đổi nhìu giữa win và linux
<vubuntor130> nên mình hỏi các bạn thôi
 * CoconutCrab dùng thấy linux mát hơn
<CoconutCrab> tùy cấu hình máy
<CoconutCrab> và sau đó là tùy biến phần mềm
<CoconutCrab> nhưng ATI thì khó mà mát được
<vubuntor130> ừm
<vubuntor130> mình cũng být là ATI khó nói là mát
<vubuntor130> nhưng ít ra thì nó cũng sẽ mát theo khái niệm chứ
<vubuntor130> từ trước tới nay mình chả nói máy mình dùng win mà mát bao giờ
<CoconutCrab> he he
<CoconutCrab> thôi, cứ cắm sạc vào
<CoconutCrab> nóng 100oC cũng không cháy máy đâu mà sợ
<vubuntor130> à
<CoconutCrab> à, có thể, CPU với GPU chả sao nhưng nhựa thì cong vếu
<vubuntor130> mình k sài pin là 1
<vubuntor130> và mình vẫn còn bảo hành
<vubuntor130> nên nếu có như vầy cũng ít lo
<vubuntor130> :)
<CoconutCrab> biết đâu đấy
<CoconutCrab> nhựa thoái hóa dần dần
<CoconutCrab> he he
<CoconutCrab> nóng thì đo thử nhiệt độ
<CoconutCrab> nếu < 80oC thì không phải nghĩ
<vubuntor130> vỏ mình k hẳn nhựa
<vubuntor130> bạn có thể ở ngoài trời 40 độ liên tục đc không
<CoconutCrab> được
<vubuntor130> chip nó cũng như vậy
<vubuntor130> nó có giới hạn chịu đựng của nó
<CoconutCrab> nah
<CoconutCrab> silicon cứng đơ đơ
<CoconutCrab> mấy cái nhựa thì khác
<CoconutCrab> he he
<quangteospk> với vấn đề này mình khuyên bạn nên đi vệ sinh máy
<quangteospk> thành thật
<CoconutCrab> cứ nhìn mấy cái máy hàng nét
<CoconutCrab> nhai rau ráu hàng năm có chết đâu
<vubuntor130> :))
<CoconutCrab> toàn chết cái khác, chả thấy con nào chết CPU cả
<quangteospk> máy mình ngày trước xài windows "hơi nóng"
<vubuntor130> desk nó khác lap bạn à
<vubuntor130> ừ
<quangteospk> khi chuyển qua linux thì "rất nóng"
<CoconutCrab> cũng thế cả
<vubuntor130> vệ sinh thì 2 tuần mình làm 1 lần
<CoconutCrab> cũng là silicon
<CoconutCrab> trên đế
<quangteospk> nóng đến mức nếu xài máy ảo đơ máy
<vubuntor130> ừ rồi
<quangteospk> mình phải dứt bụng đi vệ sinh 180k =)))
 * CoconutCrab compile kernel 5 jobs máy chưa đến 70oC
<CoconutCrab> vệ sinh thì tự tháo máy lau lấy
<quangteospk> về nhiệt độ vẫn cao
<quangteospk> nhưng sờ vào thì ko thấy nóng nữa
<vubuntor130> vấn đề này có nhìu nguyên nhân
<CoconutCrab> nói chung không chết đâu
<CoconutCrab> kệ nó đi
<quangteospk> lí do là do quạt của card màn hình thổi ko ra đc ngoài
<vubuntor130> đổ lỗi cho linux thì cũng k hẳn mình chỉ mún být tại sao
<CoconutCrab> có cái máy NEC từ năm 1999, celeron
<CoconutCrab> dùng đến bây giờ chạy vẫn phe phé
<CoconutCrab> cắm ngày đêm
<vubuntor130> nó thổi ầm ầm chứ k ra nữa là die à
<quangteospk> sờ có thấy gió ra ko?
<vubuntor130> có
<quangteospk> máy mình ngày đó sờ ko thấy gió thổi ra
<vubuntor130> gió nhẹ lắm
<vubuntor130> âm ấm thôi
<vubuntor130> tuỳ máy
<vubuntor130> mấy cái máy thằng bạn mình sài card tích hợp i3 và i5
 * CoconutCrab từ lúc sờ vào máy tính đến giờ chưa thấy một cái máy nào cháy cpu
<vubuntor130> máy nó có chế độ làm mát khác hẳn
<CoconutCrab> kể cả gắn lộn quạt
<vubuntor130> uồi
<vubuntor130> mình có nói cháy máy đâu nhề các bạn toàn tưởng tượn thôi
<CoconutCrab> ý là quan tâm nhiệt độ làm gì
<CoconutCrab> nóng kệ nó
<vubuntor130> chỉ là máy nóng khi gõ chữ vậy chẳng hạn các bạn k thấy khó chịu dưới bàn tay à
<CoconutCrab> không
 * CoconutCrab kê giấy toilet dưới tay
<vubuntor130> chắc bạn có họ hàng xa vs ngưu ma vương
<vubuntor130> chứ mình thấy nóng lắm
<vubuntor130> khó chịu
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor130> :))
<vubuntor130> mà mình hỏi
<vubuntor130> bên linux cũng có vụ sửa dsdt và kernel như khi bạn cài Mac vào PC à
<vubuntor130> để máy chạy ngon hơn ý
<NguuMaVuong> ờ
<NguuMaVuong> không
<NguuMaVuong> tốt hơn đừng sửa
<vubuntor130> ừ
<vubuntor130> thế thôi chả quan tâm nữa
<vubuntor130> trong 12.04 là grome mấy vậy bạn?
<NguuMaVuong> ubuntu 12.04 dùng unity
<vubuntor130> giao điện có thể đổi để nó gần như win 7 giống Mint đc không?
<NguuMaVuong> dù cài gnome 3 cũng được
<n2i> 12.04 mặc định không xài Gnome
<NguuMaVuong> không biết
<n2i> nếu muốn giống win thì có lẽ thử KDE đi
<n2i> hoặc gnome 3
<n2i> nhầm, gnome 2
<vubuntor130> ở ubuntu có thể chuyển thành grome hoặc KDE đc k?
<vubuntor130> thay vì unity
<n2i> được
<vubuntor130> có topic hướng dẫn k bạn?
<n2i> trên wiki hoặc forum của ubuntu chắc là có
<n2i> hoặc google.
<n2i> không thì sudo tasksel và chọn kubuntu-desktop ..
<n2i> không khó
<vubuntor130> ừm,tks cậu
<vubuntor130> cậu thường dùng linux làm gì?
<vubuntor130> và bản các cậu đang dùng là gì
<vubuntor130> :D
<quangteospk> dùng linux cho mọi việc
<quangteospk> trừ lập trình .NET
<n2i> nghèo, không có tiền xài uyn đâu
<NguuMaVuong> đọc wed
<NguuMaVuong> duyệt fakebook
<NguuMaVuong> chat nhảm
<NguuMaVuong> etc...
<vubuntor130> thế bạn đang làm gì?còn đi học hay đã đi làm?
<NguuMaVuong> ăn bám xã hội
<vubuntor130> like
 * n2i ăn bám cha mẹ
<vubuntor130> vậy là còn đi học ùi
<vubuntor130> à
<vubuntor130> còn nữa hỳ
<vubuntor130> khi bạn boot vào linux
 * Tux|Ubuntu bơm xe
<vubuntor130> mặc định là màn hình Grub
<vubuntor130> hỏi có thể đổi đc k?
<n2i> câu trả lời đơn giản: có
<vubuntor130> như thế nào?
<vubuntor212> help me
<vubuntor212> tớ vừa ghost lai cai XP
<vubuntor212> nhưng không thể nào vào đc xp
<vubuntor212> load sắp xong XP rồi restart
<vubuntor212> No such divice found : 002048609485609546
<vubuntor130> http://windowsvn.vn/thu-thuat-windows/cai-dat-song-song-windows-va-ubuntu.chn
<n2i> vubuntor130: hơ, thế thì đó là bệnh của XP ;)
<NguuMaVuong> ở đây hỗ trợ mỗi ubuntu thôi
<NguuMaVuong> cảm ơn
<vubuntor212> hong
<n2i> vubuntor130: Google chút bạn, trên forum cũng có nói rồi thì phải
<vubuntor130> bạn nên đọc cái này để coi xem phân vùng đúng chưa
<vubuntor212> máy tui đã có Ubuntu rồi
<n2i> okay. dualboot hở bạn?
<vubuntor130> thì chọn đúng phân vùng để cài chưa
<vubuntor130> bạn nên cài XP trước ùi cài ubuntu sẽ dễ dual hơn
<vubuntor212> khi ghost
<vubuntor212> nó hiện lên cái ổ C của windown mà
<vubuntor212> minh ghost vào đó
<vubuntor212> nhưng khởi động nó lại toi
<vubuntor212> :(
<NguuMaVuong> okay
 * NguuMaVuong hết ca trực
<n2i> whois NguuMaVuong?
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor212> hhuhu
 * n2i thất lễ!
<vubuntor212> có nghĩa là tui phải gỡ Linux ra để cài xp trước hở
<vubuntor212> :(
<vubuntor130> mình nghĩ thế
<vubuntor130> hề
<vubuntor212> n2i
<vubuntor212> help ,e
<vubuntor212> 1
<vubuntor130> hok být đâu vì mình cũng k rõ
<n2i> vubuntor212: không cần thiết
<vubuntor212> làm thế nào bây giờ
<n2i> cái vụ boot lên mà bị ngộp là của XP
<vubuntor212> hong phải
<vubuntor212> vì tui đã ghost 2 lần
<n2i> và chỉ bị sau khi ghost, phải không?
<n2i> thử cài lại xp đi
<vubuntor212> 2 bản ghost khác nhau
<vubuntor212> đều toi
<n2i> thử cài lại xp để nó detect lại hardware
<vubuntor130> bản ghost là của máy bạn hay down trên mạng?
<n2i> xong xuôi, khôi phục lại grub cho ubuntu là được
<vubuntor212> nó hiện lên dòng chử : " No such divice found : 84789537945654"
<vubuntor212> thông báo đó là của Ubuntu
<vubuntor212> chỉ cho tui với n2i ơi
<vubuntor130> vậy chắc nó k nhận thấy phân vùng XP của bạn để boot ùi
<vubuntor130> kiểm tra lại phân vùng nhé
<vubuntor130> hoặc dùng diskpart active cái ổ XP nhà cậu coi
<vubuntor212> nó vào đến phần Windown load rồi
<vubuntor130> cắm cờ ý
<vubuntor212> có mấy cái vạch chạy chạy ấy
<vubuntor130> tóm lại là cài lại
<vubuntor130> :))
<vubuntor130> nhanh gọn lẹ
<n2i> khoan
<n2i> cái thông báo kia là của Ubuntu? ở điểm nào?
<n2i> ý là lúc nào?
<vubuntor212> background
<vubuntor212> va font
<vubuntor212> khong laanx di dau dc
<vubuntor677> E dang dug` Ubuntu 12.04   E co down thu~ cai Super Boot Manager ve ma dug`ko dc.
<vubuntor677> Chuog trinh no keu e nhap root password
<vubuntor677> e nhap vao ma cha~ tahy ji ca :(
<quangteospk> Super Boot Manager là cái gì nhỉ ? :-ss
<vubuntor061> bạn ơi bạn nào có link down bả full của playonlinux deb không
<vubuntor061> mình xin với
<vubuntor061> tải oline lâu quá
<vubuntor061> hic
<quangteospk> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<vubuntor061> hic dáy là link oline sua đó nó tải 140mb về nữa cơ
<vubuntor061> lấu quá mình đợi mãi chả xong
<vubuntor061> hc
<quangteospk> chịu thôi
<quangteospk> ;)
<vubuntor590> Cho em hoi o day co ai dug` Super Boot Manager ko?
<quangteospk> xài Linux phải cài online nhiều mà
<vubuntor130> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AYKruYHAdw
<vubuntor130> cho ai mún být về super boot manager
<vubuntor130> tìm hiểu gg nhé
<vubuntor590> minh xem nhiu cai huog dan~ roi
<vubuntor590> install roi
<vubuntor590> nhug luc no doi` danh root passwd vao
<vubuntor590> minh danh vao xog cha~ thay ji hien len ca
<vubuntor130> mình đang ngâm cứu
<vubuntor130> nên chưa rõ
<vubuntor130> bạn thử reset máy coi sao
<vubuntor590> minh reset may nhiu lan roi`
<vubuntor130> để mình ngâm cứu ùi trả lời bạn nhé
<vubuntor130> :D
<vubuntor130> bạn cài trực tiếp hay bằng wubi
<n2i> super boot manager đểmà chi? :|
<vubuntor130> bạn bít làm cách khác sao
<n2i> grub cho tất cả
<n2i> :|
<vubuntor130> xí ngòm
<n2i> wut? Có vấn đề gì sao?
<vubuntor130> à không
<vubuntor214> các bác cho em hỏi cái là em cài linux mint, mà sao khi cài đặt nó cứ đồi password root là thế nào nhỉ? em gõ lện sudo passwd root để đổi cũng không được
<n2i> nó đổi password?
<vubuntor214> em không biết, em cài từ usb bằng
<vubuntor214> tạo usb boot bằng universal usb installer
<vubuntor214> mặc định pass là blank
<vubuntor214> nhưng chả hiểu sao nó lại không đúng
<n2i> nunu
<n2i> mặc định root trong ubuntu ko có pass
<vubuntor214> bó tay
<vubuntor214> đúng rồi
<n2i> tức là root vốn không sống
<vubuntor214> thế mới điên
<n2i> giờ muốn nó sống thì cho nó một pass, dùng lệnh passwd đó.
<n2i> sao điên?
<n2i> bạn dùng sudo passwd và đánh pass thôi.
<vubuntor214> em dùng lẹnh sudo passwd root rồi
<n2i> lần đầu là pass của sudo
<vubuntor214> nó lại yêu cầu pass của cái tài khoản đang dùng
<n2i> các lần sau la pass của root, rất rõ ràng
<vubuntor214> mà hiện tài tài khoản đang dùng làm gì có pass
<n2i> thì đúng chớ sao :/\
<n2i> há»±
<n2i> trên Linux thằng user nào mà chả có pass
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor214> đây là bản cài cua linux mint thôi
<vubuntor214> giờ em mới cài vào máy
<vubuntor214> cnhuwng khi click vào cái icon đề cài
<n2i> rồi, cài xong rồi
<vubuntor214> khổ
<vubuntor214> không cài được
<vubuntor214> nó yêu cầu pass root mới cho cài
<n2i> hơ, hài vật vã nhỉ
<n2i> okay. thế là xài sudo để đổi pass của root? nhưng không được?
<vubuntor214> vang
<n2i> xem default password của livemode user là gì
<vubuntor214> nó ghi là None
<n2i> và nhập vào
<vubuntor214> tức là không có pass
<vubuntor214> nên khi yêu cầu gõ pass
<n2i> ghi ở đâu?
<vubuntor214> thì mình gõ enter
<vubuntor214> trong user control
<vubuntor214> em nghĩ chắc do cái chương trình tạo usb boot
<vubuntor214> nó làm loạn ên
<vubuntor214> nhung mà mọi lần xài ubuntu
<vubuntor214> mọi thứ ok
<vubuntor214> chả hiểu sao nữa
<n2i> có thể mint khác U chỗ pass của live user
<n2i> nhưng mà đòi root mới cho cài đặt thì hài thật
<n2i> :|
<vubuntor214> đúng là hài thật
<vubuntor214> chắc burn ra DVD rồi cài
<vubuntor214> chứ như thế này thì bó tay
<n2i> đâu cần cực thế.
<vubuntor214> thấy mấy người khác trên diễn đàn cũng hỏi
<n2i> sao mình xài mớ này lúc nào cũng thuận lợi nhỉ, hên vãi :3
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-26
<vubuntor605> ^^ chao ca nha
<vubuntor605> mình có 1 vấn đề nhỏ (xíu)
<vubuntor605> mình vừa cài jupiter cho ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor605> mà click vô thì cái temperature nó bị mờ đi
<vubuntor605> ghi là temperature = 0 độ C
<vubuntor605> mọi người có cách nào làm cho nó hiện lên cái nhiệt độ lên đc ko
<vubuntor605> cám ơn mọi người
<quangteospk> chưa xài juniper bao giờ
<quangteospk> chịu :|
<vubuntor605> jupiter :D
<vubuntor605> cái đó hay lắm nhá :D
<truongap> bạn thử cài gói "xsensors" rồi khởi động lại xem có được không?
<n0bawk> laptop thì có khi cat cái /proc/acpi/ themal zone gì đó là có luôn mà
<vubuntor605> ok
<vubuntor605> để mình thử xem
<vubuntor605> chờ tí nhé, mình restart xem nó có chạy hem :)
<vubuntor969> that bai roi @@
<vubuntor969> no' van ko hien
<n0bawk> ls -al /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<vubuntor732> chao moi nguoi. em dang xai u 12.04 dang gap van de voi ibus mong moi nguoi giup do
<vubuntor402> tôi đã đạt pass cho root như hướng dẫn trên mang mà sao ko đăng nhập root dc nhỉ
<vubuntor402> có anh em nào biết chỉ thêm mình với
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor402: tại sao phải dùng root
<Tux|Ubuntu> khi bạn có quyền sudo
<Tux|Ubuntu> ?
<vubuntor413> .
#ubuntu-vn 2012-05-27
<vubuntor907> xin chao
<vubuntor907> i have a problem about access internet on ubuntu
<vubuntor907> any boby know about it
<vubuntor008> hello
<n2i> Hi!
<vubuntor008> vietname or english
<n2i> Tùy, nhưng theo topic thì xài tiếng Việt cho thuần! :3
<vubuntor008> Minh moi vua cai xong xubuntu
<vubuntor008> hay noi 1 cach khac la lan dau tiep can linux
<vubuntor008> minh da doc qua nhieu topic cua dien dan
<vubuntor008> hien tai minh dang kho khan trong van de tim phan mem cho xubuntu
<vubuntor008> giup minh duoc ko
<vubuntor008> sorry vi may chua co bo go
<n2i> bạn có thể cài bộ gõ một cách nhanh chóng mà.
<n2i> vấn đề của bạn là tìm phần mềm?
<vubuntor008> dung vay
<n2i> phần mềm đặc thù, chuyên ngành?
<n2i> hay là phần mềm bình thường?
<vubuntor008> phan mem binh thuong thoi
<n2i> s/bình thường/thường gặp
<vubuntor008> minh la dan van phong
<n2i> vậy bạn đã thử sử dụng software center chưa?
<vubuntor008> minh co vao
<vubuntor008> nhung nhieu thu qua
<Tux|Ubuntu> Dân văn phòng tự dưng đi xài ubuntu làm gì ta ?
<vubuntor008> ubuntu la hdh tuong lai
<vubuntor008> ubuntu minh thay kha hay
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<vubuntor008> minh muon cai bo go, offcie,
<vubuntor008> roi phan mem codec
<vubuntor008> plugin
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bf
<ubot2> Factoid 'bf' not found
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor008> minh doc phan nay roi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor008: bộ gõ cài theo hướng dẫn ở đây
<Tux|Ubuntu> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<Tux|Ubuntu> Office có sẵn rồi
<vubuntor008> ok
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn codecs thì cài gói này
<Tux|Ubuntu> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Tux|Ubuntu> done
<vubuntor008> mở terminal
<vubuntor008> cai nay nam o dau ban nhi
<vubuntor008> xin loi vi co nhung cau hoi qua ga
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhấn windows
<Tux|Ubuntu> gõ terminal
<vubuntor008> minh nhan ko co len gi
<vubuntor008> hay xubuntu chuc nang no khac ubuntu
<vubuntor008> theo ban thi minh nen cai ban ubuntu nao
<vubuntor008> may cau hinh yeu
<n2i> @@
<n2i> xubuntu thì có menu đó luôn rồi mà, cứ thế bấm thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> à nhầm =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> xài Unity tiện quá nên quên mất hehe
<vubuntor008> xubuntu
<vubuntor008> cho minh linh de down duoc ko
<n2i> down gì bạn?
<vubuntor008> vi ban xubuntu nay minh doc tren  froom ko thay co
<n2i> bạn đang xài xubuntu phải không?
<vubuntor008> unity
<vubuntor008> uh
<vubuntor008> minh vua cai thoi
<Tux|Ubuntu> xubuntu hay ubuntu ?
<n2i> Chóng mặt quá, sao nãy nghe nói đang xài xubuntu mà :|
<vubuntor008> ua
<vubuntor008> minh xai xubuntu ma
<Tux|Ubuntu> 2 cái chỉ khác nhau cái giao diện thôi core có thể coi là hoàn toàn giống nhau
<vubuntor008> minh dang co thu day
<vubuntor008> hi vong no ko lam kho duoc minh
<n2i> bạn đã từng xài Windows?
<vubuntor008> xai roi
<vubuntor008> windows thi qua thanh thao
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor008: thật không ?
<vubuntor008> that
<vubuntor008> ;))
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor008> cac phan mem tren windows ko lam kho minh duoc
 * CoconutCrab nhai cracker
<vubuntor008> lenh trong linux
 * Tux|Ubuntu cạp khí giời
<vubuntor008> co cai gi do giong voi IOS
<vubuntor008> tren iphone
<vubuntor008> la sao
<vubuntor008> minh ko hieu
<CoconutCrab> ồ, tự tìm hiểu đi
<CoconutCrab> có gì khó đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> thành thạo windows cơ mà :D
<vubuntor008> no bi nguoc
<vubuntor008> tim hieu ko duoc voi vao nho cac ban chu
<vubuntor008> minh biet thi len hoi cac ban lam gi
<CoconutCrab> ôi, google là ra
<vubuntor008> hoa ra mua riu qua mat tho a
<n2i> nó đâu ngược
<vubuntor008> ong google
<n2i> chẳng qua là khác chút thôi
<vubuntor008> toan ko can ce
<vubuntor008> may trang dien dan nhu vn-zoom
<vubuntor008> thi cop lai ben ubuntu
<n2i> bạn xóa bỏ thói quen từ bên windows, sang đây tạo thói quen mới là ok thôi
<vubuntor008> thu hoi lam sao nhung nguoi moi biet nhu minh hieu duoc
<vubuntor008> dang xoa dan chu ban
 * n2i vn-zoom lol :3
<n2i> vubuntor008: vấn đề của bạn bây giờ là cài phần mềm đúng không??
<Tux|Ubuntu> nơi tụ họp trẻ trâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor008> oh yes
<n2i> mình nhớ các hướng dẫn bắt đầu với ubuntu thì trên forum đều đã có
<n2i> Tux|Ubuntu: =))
<vubuntor008> hazz
<vubuntor008> ban qua nhiet tinh voi minh
<n2i> vubuntor008: vậy bạn bật software center lên bao giờ chưa?
<n2i> tất cả phần mềm ở trong đấy, việc thao tác thì cũng rất dễ dàng
<vubuntor008> bat roi
 * n2i ăn cơm nhát đã, hết phần giờ :3
<vubuntor008> vay ban huong dan minh di
<vubuntor008> ac
<vubuntor008> co ai nua ko ban
<vubuntor008> de minh noi chuyen
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor008: vào đó thích cài nào thì cài
<Tux|Ubuntu> xoắn vậy
<vubuntor008> sao phai xoan
<Tux|Ubuntu> phần mềm cho dân văn phòng thì quay đi quay lại có cái Offline
<Tux|Ubuntu> email client
<Tux|Ubuntu> Office*
<Tux|Ubuntu> với cái trình duyệt chứ có gì đâu
<vubuntor008> vao application/ ubuntu sw ce
<vubuntor008> biet la the
<vubuntor008> thoi di an di
<vubuntor008> doi bung de cau lam
 * Tux|Ubuntu đi xem JAV
<vubuntor008> ko con ai
<C4NoC> :3
<quangteospk> :3
<quangteospk> có
<vubuntor008> xin chao
<vubuntor008> ban giup minh cai dat phan mem va kich hoat no tren xubuntu duocko
<vubuntor008> minh moi chuyen qua dung
<quangteospk> chưa xài xubuntu bao giờ ;;)
<vubuntor008> chua lan nao
<quangteospk> giờ bạn muốn cài cái gì
<quangteospk> ?
<vubuntor008> cai xong bang wubi roi
<vubuntor008> minh muon cai bo go
<quangteospk> "bây giờ" bạn muốn cài cái gì
<vubuntor008> plugin
<quangteospk> mở được Software Center lên chưa
<vubuntor008> de nghe nhac offline
<vubuntor008> xem phim
<vubuntor008> dang mo roi ban
<vubuntor008> dang install VLC
<quangteospk> vậy thì chờ cho nó xong đi
<quangteospk> rồi cài ibus-unikey
<vubuntor008> xong roi thi lam gi
<quangteospk> xong rồi là xong rồi chứ làm gì nữa
<vubuntor008> cai ibus - unikey cho nao ban
<quangteospk> search trong Software Center xem
<vubuntor008> trong Software Center
<vubuntor008> the thi de cho minh qua ha
<vubuntor008> o
<vubuntor008> minh tuong can kich hoat nua
<quangteospk> đọc cái này chưa
<vubuntor008> cai xong roi ban
<quangteospk> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<quangteospk> đọc 2 cái IBUS
<quangteospk> và Ibus-unikey
<vubuntor008> co doc roi
<vubuntor008> kich hoat bo go thi bao loi
<vubuntor008> khong tim thay
<quangteospk> sudo apt-get install ibus
<vubuntor008> trong ubuntu co nghe duoc mp3 ko ban
<quangteospk> sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<quangteospk> đang ibus nhảy sang mp3 làm gì
<quangteospk> giải quyết từng cái ko đc à
<vubuntor008> sorry
<vubuntor008> minh hieu
<quangteospk> cài ibus-unikey vào bằng 2 câu lệnh này
<quangteospk> sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor008> ok
<quangteospk> sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<vubuntor008> minh da danh lenh
<quangteospk> trong terminal??
<vubuntor008> minh dang cai ban a
<vubuntor008> chac minh dung lenh sai
<vubuntor008> gio no moi chay
<vubuntor008> ibus-unikey
<vubuntor008> sau do ntn ban
<quangteospk> cài xong chưa
<quangteospk> rồi thì đọc tiếp ở đây
<quangteospk> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/images/Tutb.png
<vubuntor008> o sao ko tim thay phan language support ban nhi
<n2i> có thể trong xubuntu nó có tên khác
<vubuntor008> no nam trong muc system
<vubuntor008> minh tim nhu huong dan ma ko thay
<quangteospk> thử cái này xem
<quangteospk> Applications->System->Language Support.
<vubuntor008> Thành quả của mình đây
<vubuntor008> đanh tiếng việt sao chậm thế nhỉ bạn ơi
<vubuntor008> de ko dau nhin ro dang hon
<vubuntor008> ban giup minh nghe mp3 offline nua nhe
<vubuntor008> o
<vubuntor008> di dau roi
<CoconutCrab> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor008> minh nghe duoc roi
<vubuntor008> chi can cai VLC la nghe duoc ban oi
<vubuntor008> minh hoi tiep
<vubuntor008> la cai yahoo duoc ko
<CoconutCrab> dùng pidgin hoặc empathy ấy
<vubuntor008> o trong sw center co ko ban
<vubuntor008> de kich hoat no len thi lam the nao ban
<vubuntor008> cam on cac ban da danh thoi gian cho minh
<vubuntor008> chuc cac ban cuoi tuan vui ve
<vubuntor008> thanks so much
<quangteospk> kích hoạt cái j nhỉ?
<CoconutCrab> có bạn nick nhạy cảm vừa vào kìa
<vubuntor747> hi
<vubuntor747> có ai ở nhà ko?
<vubuntor747> cho minh hỏi cai đặt dcom 3g viettel trên xubuntu
<Tux|Ubuntu> cắm vào
<Tux|Ubuntu> đợt nó nhận thiết bị
<Tux|Ubuntu> sau đó nhấn connect
<Tux|Ubuntu> :)
<vubuntor747> tự động kết nối hả bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> yeah
<vubuntor747> ok thaks
<vubuntor747> cho mình xin link utyni với
<vubuntor747> mình ko boot được từ USB bằng UNetbootin
<vubuntor747> giúp minh nhé
<vubuntor747> thanks
<Tux|Ubuntu> tại sao không boot được
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó báo lỗi gì ?
<vubuntor084> chao cac anh cho em hoi ti
<vubuntor084> máy tính em đang xài Ubuntu giờ em muốn cài win xp chạy song song với Ubuntu thì em cài sao có cần chia HDD không. anh hướng dẫn giúp em
<vubuntor084> thanks các anh
<n2i> tất nhiên là phải chia ra một phân vùng cho XP rồi
<n2i> chia ra, format sang NTFS gì đó, cài, và khôi phục lại grub
<n2i> done
<vubuntor084> grub là gì vậy
<Tux|Ubuntu> gờ rúp là một cái boot loader
<vubuntor084> anh có bài hướng dẫn cụ thể nào không
<vubuntor084> có thể sent cho em với
<n2i> cụ thể? có lẽ là không
<n2i> nhưng mà chắp vá các sự kiện thì có lẽ có :3 và bạn nên tự tìm hiểu. lục forum chẳng hạn. cũng có nói rồi
<vubuntor084> thanks
<vubuntor747> à quen
<vubuntor747> ko cài đc chứ
<vubuntor747> UNetbootin
<vubuntor747> ko làm sao mà dùng đc
<vubuntor747> hay file ISO của mình có vấn để
<vubuntor747> bản desktop i386 11.04 xubuntu mà
<n2i> boot được? nhưng không cài được?
<n2i> có báo lỗi gì không?
<n2i> vubuntor747: bạn kiểm tra lại iso mà bạn đang dùng thử đi
<vubuntor747> bạn dung bằng UNetbootin
<vubuntor747> mình down bản cho cấu hình thấp
<vubuntor747> mà khi cho vào UNetbootin thì ko có phieen bản 10.10
<vubuntor747> có ai cho mình cái link cho cấu hình thấp ko
<vubuntor747> mình cài cho PC nhà mình cái
<vubuntor747> Ram 1GB, PIV, 2.6
<vubuntor747> Main 865
<vubuntor747> HDD 80GB
<vubuntor747> Card 128MB
<n2i> xubuntu đi bạn
<vubuntor747> xubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<vubuntor747> hình như bản này cài wubi
<vubuntor747> nên ko boot vào USB hay sao ý nhỉ
<vubuntor747> mình mới chuyển qua linux
<vubuntor747> nên chưa hiểu nhiều
<vubuntor747> mong đc chỉ giáo tận tình
<n2i> xài bình thường cả thôi bạn
<vubuntor747> diskimage chọn là gì bạn
<vubuntor747> UNetbootin
<vubuntor747> space used to preserve file across reboots ubuntu only
<vubuntor747> cái dòng này nên để bao nhiêu MB bạn ơi
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-20
<dadenday> chào mọi người
<dellos> cho hoi co ai biet cach cai ubuntu ma kong can cd hay usb kong
<Tux|Zombie> grub2 with iso boot
<Tux|Zombie> chroot
<Tux|Zombie> dellos: cơ mà kĩ thuật nó không dành cho người mới dùng linux
<dellos> tinh hinh la minh dang co mot phan vung 20 gdinh cai
<dellos> ma chua co thoi jan di mua dia
<dellos> nen tinh dung cai cach phuc tap nay
<dellos> da tao duoc boost roi
<dellos> nhung code phia sau chu Title "install ubuntu" thi phai lam sao
<dellos> co ai lam roi thi cho cai code do voi
<Tux|Zombie> dellos: dùng grub4dos?
<dellos> uhm dung roi
<dellos> da lam toi cai buoc chinh menu.lst
<dellos> ma lam sao de no nhan ra duoc file iso cua minh day
<dellos> tren web no cho code cua ubuntu 11.xx kong co cho cua 13.04
<C4NoC>  usb giờ đầy ra
<C4NoC> :-/
<Tux|Zombie> dellos: 13.04 nó cũng tương tự vậy thôi
<Tux|Zombie> nó đổi cái tên kernel sang
<Tux|Zombie> vmlinuz.efi thôi
<dellos> a vay ha
<dellos> vay chi can doi cai ten kernel thoi a
<Tux|Zombie> yup
<dellos> minh chi moi doi cai ten file
<dellos> nen no cu bao la kong tim thay file
<dellos> de toi nay lam lai
<dellos> thanks
<Tux|Zombie> nhưng mình không chắc là boot được đâu nhá
<Tux|Zombie> vì lâu không check lại rồi :D
<dellos> uhm
<dellos> de toi thu roi reply
<dellos> toi co online kong the
<Tux|Zombie> hên xui
<Tux|Zombie> dellos: kiếm USB cho nhanh
<Tux|Zombie> cài có 15min
<Tux|Zombie> ếu tin là xung quanh không có ai cho mượn USB 30m
<dellos> co dia 12.4 ma kong thich cai ne
<dellos> xai cai nay mo no moi vui
<Tux|Zombie> USB
<Tux|Zombie> dùng đĩa cài lâu lắm
<luffy_> xạo ke
<luffy_> cài éo gì 15ph
<luffy_> mềnh cài mất mịa nó hơn 1h :(
<Tux|Zombie> luffy_: haha
<Tux|Zombie> lởm
 * Tux|Zombie 15min
<Tux|Zombie> thậm chí ít hơn
<luffy_> cài unity nhá, éo chơi base
<Tux|Zombie> luffy_: hơ
<Tux|Zombie> unity chứ base mịa gì
<Tux|Zombie> cài là cài full
<Tux|Zombie> ubuntu nó cho custom mịa đâu
<Tux|Zombie> =)
<C4NoC> ai bảo lúc cài cắm mạng vào
<C4NoC> nó update lại chả lâu
<Tux|Zombie> C4NoC: đó hardcore archlinux user luffy_ đó :v
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> Tux|Zombie: xài arch bảo sao , hố hố
<favadi> nghe lời C4NoC xúi dại cài funtoo
<favadi> giờ mỗi lần build firefox máy toàn 90oC
<favadi> :|
<C4NoC> lolz
<favadi> thôi mai boot arch lên update thử
<favadi> chạy được thì lôi ra xài tiếp
* luffy_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<luffy_> wtf
<luffy_> :))
<Tux|Zombie> luffy_: you failed
<Tux|Zombie> =))
* luffy_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: ArchLinux
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<Tux|Zombie> luffy_: Ops ở đây mới change được nhá
<Tux|Zombie> haha
<Tux|Zombie> favadi: haha
<Tux|Zombie> ai bảo đú
<Tux|Zombie> HN thì 40 độ
<luffy_> sao bên arch mềnh éo change đc luôn
<Tux|Zombie> complie bằng i7
<Tux|Zombie> thì chẳng thế :D
<luffy_> qua đây change đc rồi nó tự đổi lại :D
<Tux|Zombie> luffy_: hehe
<Tux|Zombie> ;)
* luffy_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Archlinux
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<luffy_> funtoo là con bò sữa phải ko ta :D
* luffy_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến| chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<dellos> title Install Ubuntu find --set-root /ubuntu-13.04-server-i386.iso map /ubuntu-13.04-server-i386.iso (0xff)  || map --mem /ubuntu-13.04-server-i386.iso (0xff) map --hook root (0xff) kernel /casper/vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed noprompt boot=casper only-ubiquity iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-13.04-server-i386.iso quiet splash -- initrd /casper/initrd.lz
<Cua> and?
<dellos> find --set-root /ubuntu-13.04-server-i386.iso
<dellos> map /ubuntu-13.04-server-i386.iso (0xff)  || map --mem /ubuntu-13.04-server-i386.iso (0xff)
<Cua> :-\
<dellos> map --hook
<dellos> root (0xff)
<dellos> kernel /casper/vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed noprompt boot=casper only-ubiquity iso-scan/filename=/ubuntu-13.04-server-i386.iso quiet splash --
<dellos> initrd /casper/initrd.lz
<dellos> sai cho nao ma sao khi chon vao install ubuntu thi no bao la file not found ????
<Tux|Zombie> âu sh!t
<Tux|Zombie> dellos: sao lại server?
<dellos> haha
<dellos> cai len kernel no jong nhau ong oi
<Tux|Zombie> dellos: 01 - Sai kernel cmnr
<dellos> vay sao
<dellos> jong ma
<Tux|Zombie>  vmlinuz.efi
<Tux|Zombie> nói rồi
<Tux|Zombie> có nghe đếu đâu
<Tux|Zombie> 02 - cài Ubuntu
<Tux|Zombie> sao lại server ở đâu
<Tux|Zombie> cài cho server
<Tux|Zombie> mà đếu đi kiếm cái USB được
<Tux|Zombie> thì cũng vãi cmn sysadmin
<Tux|Zombie> =))
<Cua> usb đi cho lẹ
<dellos> thoi
<dellos> thi cai bang cai nay ha
<dellos> de thu xem nhe
<dellos> jo cai file ios de o dau day
<dellos> o C:\ ??
<Tux|Zombie> Cua: ổ C là cái gì hả anh?
<dellos> hay la o muon cai dat
 * Tux|Zombie trùm chăn giảm béo
<dellos> haha
<dellos> @@
<dellos> vay keu bang ji day chu
<dellos> Disk C:
<dadenday> thật là vãi cài đặt
<dadenday> usb cho lành, ko thì lại đi tong hdd đấy
<dellos> choi dai luon
<dellos> haha
<dellos> channel it nguoi wa
<dadenday> rồi đụng luôn boot bios, bay luôn main
<Tux|Zombie> dellos: cài server
<dellos> chac it nguoi viet xai cai nay
<dellos> la sao
<Tux|Zombie> cái đó là cái mình đếu hiểu
<Tux|Zombie> :v
<Tux|Zombie> dellos: cài để dùng
<dellos> cai tu internet xuong chu ji
<Tux|Zombie> hay dùng cho cty?
<dellos> dung choi thoi ha
<dellos> chu cong ty ji dau
<dadenday> tóm lại ông dellos cài nhầm bản cho máy server
<dadenday> hết
<dellos> no bao 13.04 la version moi nhat ma
<dadenday> đúng ko dellos? biết bản nào với bản nào ko?
<dellos> biet chu.
<Tux|Zombie> dellos: 13.04 mới
<Tux|Zombie> nhưng dùng cả nhân
<Tux|Zombie> vác bản server làm gì
<Tux|Zombie> tưởng nó xịn hơn à
<Tux|Zombie> =))
<dadenday> vậy bản ông đang cài là bản personal hay server?
<dellos> ban destop ma
<dellos> desktop
<dadenday> thì desktop :)
<dadenday> nhưng bản cá nhân hay server
<dadenday> ?
<dellos> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<dellos> cai dau tien day
<dellos> ban nay no keu la nen xai neu kong chac cai ji dya
<dellos> server la cai dam o dang sau ma
<dadenday> coi chừng down nhầm bản server rồi
<dellos> desktop khac server ma ong
<dellos> de khoi dong thu xem sao
<dellos> jo khong biet de cai file ios o dau thoi
<Tux|Zombie> iso* not ios
<Tux|Zombie> gõ nhầm đếu gì lắm thế
<Tux|Zombie> rõ tải nhầm bản server mà còn cãi
<Tux|Zombie> lol
<dadenday> rất vãi
<dadenday> cuối cùng thì cậu ta đã bỏ cuộc rồi chăng? chúng ta hãy đón xem vào kỳ tới! tèn ten ten!
<SuckySmurf> \-:
<Tux|Zombie> dadenday: bị nhiễm kiếm hiệp cmnr
<dadenday> các hạ quá khen, tại hạ nào có tẩu hỏa nhập ma gì đâu
<Tux|Zombie> ok
 * Tux|Zombie đưa dadenday sang Gia Lâm
<dadenday> Gia Lâm là nơi nào?
<SuckySmurf> okay
<SuckySmurf> thế dadenday ở phía nam
 * SuckySmurf đưa dadenday sang Biên Hòa
<dadenday> dân biên hòa đây
<SuckySmurf> okay
<dadenday> nhà gần trung ương 2
 * SuckySmurf vuốt râu
<dadenday> và yên tâm là đc ngắm gái điên mỗi 24/7
<Tux|Zombie> vậy là cũng đoán không nhầm
<Tux|Zombie> SuckySmurf: gọi cho họ đi
<Tux|Zombie> :v
<dadenday> khỏi gọi, tôi nhà gần, qua chơi ngày ngày mà
<dadenday> quen hết rồi
<SuckySmurf> :3
 * SuckySmurf bò bò đi ăn
<Tux|Zombie> SuckySmurf: bất lực rồi kìa
<dadenday> giải trí bằng âm nhạc ko mấy lão?
<dellos> vai that
<dadenday> ô kìa! nhân vật chính đã xuất hiện rồi!
<dellos> dow nham cai server roi
<dellos> dang dow lai version desktop
<dellos> no van bao la kong kiem duoc file @@
<dadenday> lỗi chính xác thế nào?
<dellos> no bao File not found
<Tux|Zombie> sai kernel mờ
<dellos> dang tai lai
<dellos> ma ai co y kien ji ve viec de no o dau kong
<dellos> no bao de o root
<dellos> @@
<dellos> root nao?
<dellos> C D E F
<dadenday> root là phân vùng của linux? o.0
<dellos> dang o window thi root la cai nao day ?
<dellos> chua cai duco thi lay dau ra root
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-21
<vubuntor824> cách thiết đặt giao diện trong ubuntu
<vubuntor312> Mấy anh cho hỏi cài Cygwin thì hướng dẫn vầy, man thì nó bảo là print etc/passwd file to stdout? Nhưng mà in nó vào std out để làm gì vậy a?
<_Tux_> vubuntor312: đọc thêm xem stdin stdout nó là cái gì
<dadenday> chao` moi. nguoi`
<dadenday> gio` ko truy cap. dc vao` 1 repo nao` on? dinh. hay sao ma` kiem' unikey cung~ ko ra
<Cua> ibus unikey?
<dadenday> ko get dc
<dadenday> preload, compiz, tweak cac' kieu? , ...
<dadenday> soft center ko hien.
<Cua> aptitude install?
<dadenday> ma` to^i moi' cai` lai. ubuntu xong :))
<Cua> chỉnh repo sang đài loan hay gì đó
<dadenday> chon. vai` cai' trong khu vuc. quanh day roi`
<dadenday> van~ ko hien. huu~
<Cua> phả refresh lại
<Cua> apt-get update
<dadenday> dang de? repo cua? fpt, update phat' xem sao, cam' on truoc' nhe'
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-22
<vubuntor205> may minh bi mailware
<vubuntor205> lco phan mem nao diet k
<vubuntor205> chi minh voi
<vubuntor205> may ubutu 10
<vubuntor205> alo
<n0bawk> diet. = tay
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor205> la sao ha ban
<vubuntor205> cai lai may ha
<vubuntor205> alo
<vubuntor205> may minh tu phay sinh mail gui cho chinh minh
<vubuntor205> mail zip nhung mo ra co file exe
<vubuntor299> alo
<vubuntor299> co ai khong ?
<CuaVietNam> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor299> ai co the giup em remote desktop cai VPS khong ?
<CuaVietNam> không
<vubuntor299> ~~!
<vubuntor299> giup em xui dc khong
 * CuaVietNam không biết cài VPS
<vubuntor299> =.=!! vay thoi. Cam on bac
<_Tux_> vubuntor299: có được gì hem
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor299> ~~
<vubuntor299> giup di bac
<vubuntor299> em nghich ca buoi toi khong ra
 * _Tux_ nhảy nhót
<vubuntor299> bac TUX  teamvier giup em dc khong
<_Tux_> free support
<_Tux_> thì thôi
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor299> di
 * _Tux_ evil
<vubuntor299> ma` ~~
<vubuntor299> giúp em 1 tí
 * _Tux_ bị tha hóa rồi
<vubuntor299> nãn vãi
<_Tux_> lol
<CuaVietNam> our memories filter how we feel about the things we've done and experienced, and our memories are defined more by the moments that seem most characteristic – the peaks and the finish – than by how we actually felt most of the time during the experience.
<CuaVietNam> ops
<dadenday> chào mọi người
<dadenday> có ai vào đc facebook bằng standard user ko vậy?
<dadenday> có ai vào đc facebook bằng standard user ko vậy?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-23
<vn151502510> xin lỗi mọi người, cho hỏi làm sao xoá được tài khoản đã đăng ký trên ubuntu-vn.org
<dadenday> có ai vào đc facebook bằng standard user ko?
<Hero> chào m?i ngu?i
<vubuntor637> cho em hỏi máy em cấu hình thấp cpu pentium 2.4gb ram 1gb hdd 40gb em cài bản ubuntu 11.10 thì chạy không nổi còn cài bản thấp thì lại không hỗ trợ.vậy có cách nào giúp em với
<_Tux_> vubuntor637: dùng debian đi
<EpicCrab> dùng lubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor637> em cũng cài thử lubuntu 12.04 rồi cũng khá chậm còn debian thì sao a
<EpicCrab> debian cũng được
<vubuntor637> debian thì mình nên xài bản nào cho nhanh nhất có thể mà lại được hỗ trợ
<EpicCrab> debian có 1 bản thôi
<EpicCrab> wheezy
<vubuntor637> hihihi z em cám ơn anh chị nhiều
<vubuntor637> ủa em xem bên debian lại thấy debian 7.0 nặng lắm
<_Tux_> vubuntor637: nặng chỗ nào
<_Tux_> nặng bộ cài thì thôi đừng nói
<vubuntor637> bản tải có hơn 400mb nhưng cài xong không có giao diện xài bằng lệnh thì e bó tay
<_Tux_> vubuntor637: cài chưa mà nói thế
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor637> dạ em vừa cài xong
<vubuntor637> em vô trang debian.org thấy download debian 7.0 cài nhanh nhưng đến lúc vô lâu lắm chắc em phải đổi phần cứng thôi
<DopeySmurf> :3
<vubuntor637> dù gì cũng cám ơn anh rất nhiều đã giúp em
<DopeySmurf> cấu hình kia chạy debian + lxde nhanh chán
<vubuntor637> dạ để em thử chúc anh ngủ ngon
<_Tux_> Cài đếu chọn lxde kêu nó ra dòng lệnh
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor152> chơi game warcraft online trên ubuntu được không các pro
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-24
<vubuntor870> mình cài thử 13.04 bằng usb sử dụng UNetbootin, lúc boot lên lại báo lỗi BOOTMGR missing nhỉ,
<n0bawk> windows a` :))
<vubuntor870> sao n0
<vubuntor870> mình chạy Unet trên Win
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> unetbootin co' dung` bootmgr dau
<vubuntor870> thế do windows hả bạn
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> ban. chon. boot dung' cai' usb chua?
<vubuntor870> rùi
<n0bawk> thu? format cai' usb di roi` lam` lai.
<vubuntor870> oki
<vubuntor870> để thử xem :D
<vubuntor870> dòng: Space used to preserve files across reboots có tác dụng gì nhỉ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor870: để lại khoảng trống giữa mỗi lần reboot
<luffy_> làm sao tắt tính năng switch 3D khi alt+tab trong unity nhỉ
<luffy_> đậu, tự hỏi tự giải quyết đc òi :D
<vubuntor571> hi all
<vubuntor571> please help me
<vubuntor571> I have a printer
<vubuntor571> and i want setup it on ubutun
<vubuntor571> The printer is Godex 2200 plus
<vubuntor571> Who help me?
<luffy_> người Tàu à
<luffy_> vubuntor571:
<vubuntor571> ko viet nam
<vubuntor571> heehe
<vubuntor571> ban co giup duoc toi ko vay?
<luffy_> ờ
<luffy_> :D
<luffy_> máy in gì thế
<vubuntor571> may in serian
<luffy_> seian là máy in hiệu gì
<luffy_> nghe lạ hoắc vậy
<vubuntor571> nhan hieu: Godex 2200 plus
<vubuntor571> máy in dùng để in tem serian
<vubuntor571> http://www.godexintl.com/
<vubuntor571> đây là trang web của hãng đó
<vubuntor571> tôi ko tìm được Driver cho máy này
<n0bawk> .g serian linux
<luffy_> thấy driver nè
<luffy_> http://www.godexintl.com/downloads.aspx?cid=14
<luffy_> dòng 2 Linux, Ubuntu 12.04 đó
<n0bawk> xịn nhỉ
<vubuntor941> Cam on ca nha
<vubuntor941> Chao ca nha!
<vubuntor941> lam the nao de chat yahoo tren ubutun a?
<vubuntor941> giúp em với
<vn151502510> empathy
<vn151502510> empathy quản lý mật khẩu an toàn hơn, nhưng dùng pidgin dễ hơn
<vubuntor941> Ok, cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor941> mình đã dùng được rồi
<SuckySmurf> an toàn hơn nà sao
<vn151502510> empathy lưu mật khẩu trong keyring
<SuckySmurf> thế cài pidgin-gnome-keyring đi
<vn151502510> uh, cũng hay
<vubuntor941> lại làm phiền cả nhà ạ
<luffy_> ko xài Y!M nữa
 * SuckySmurf xùy xùy luffy_ 
<vubuntor941> em tải driver của cái máy in tại trang này: Linux Driver for Godex Models V1.0.5 (Ubuntu 12.04)
<vubuntor941> Linux Driver for Godex Models V1.0.5 (Ubuntu 12.04)
<vn151502510> mình không tìm thấy pidgin-gnome-keyring
<SuckySmurf> http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-gnome-keyring/
<vubuntor941> Nhưng ko biết cài đặt thế nào các bác ạ
<vn151502510> không có trên server của ubuntu à?
<vn151502510> ngại cài ngoài lắm rồi
<vubuntor941> các bác chỉ em với ( em mới nhập môn ubutun :)) )
<vubuntor941> trên serve ubutun ko có cái máy này ạ
<vn151502510> ko, đang nói về cái khác
<luffy_> file tar.gz thì giải nén ra
<luffy_> chắc sẽ có cái readme trong đó
<luffy_> vô đó mà coi
<vubuntor287> tang dung luong cua thu muc root trong ubutun thi lam the nao cac bac?
<vubuntor287> ?giúp em với
<vubuntor287> thư mục chính đang để 4GB
<vubuntor287> em muốn tăng lên 20GB làm thê nào?
<vn151502510> umh, mình thường để root là một phân vùng riêng, dung lượng sẽ tính theo phân vùng đó
<vn151502510> bạn thử lệnh `df -BM` xem thế nào
<vubuntor287> cụ thẻ giúp em
<vn151502510> nếu root của bạn là phân vùng ổ cứng thì thay đổi bằng gparted là ổn nhất
<vn151502510> bạn mở gparted lên, xem cái mount point nào là / thì là của root
<vn151502510> quên, bạn không thể thay đổi phân vùng khi nó đang được gắn kết
<vn151502510> dùng live cd mới thay đổi dung lượng phân vùng được
<vn151502510> để mở rộng phân vùng thì phía sau của phân vùng phải trống, bạn có thể phải thay đổi cả phân vùng phía sau
<vn151502510> mà root không cần nhiều dung lượng đâu
<vn151502510> tầm 8GB là quá ổn rồi
<vn151502510> không phải chứ, sao như nói một mình vậy
<vubuntor287> dạ
<vubuntor287> em đang để 4gb
<vubuntor287> thiếu trầm trọng
<vubuntor287> muốn tăng lên
<vn151502510> cài gì mà lắm thế
<vubuntor287> thì máy nó báo root đang dùng 94 %
<vubuntor287> mà em đang muốn cài nhiều chương trình nữa
<vn151502510> bạn mở được gparted chưa
<vubuntor287> em đang mở gparted đây
<vubuntor287> làm gfi tiếp theo ạ?
<luffy_> chọn tất cả phân vùng
<luffy_> rồi format
<luffy_> :D
<vn151502510> tìm thấy cái mount point của / chưa?
<vubuntor287> rồ
<vubuntor287> rồi ạ
<vn151502510> thấy phân vùng phía sau nó còn trống nhiều không?
<vubuntor287> ngày sau nó còn trông 9GB
<vubuntor287> thuộc phân vùng mở rộng ( swap)
<vn151502510> gì?
<luffy_> moas
<luffy_> swap eo gi den 9GB
<vubuntor287> heheh
<vn151502510> phiền phức rồi đây
<luffy_> ma swap thi sao resize voi mix dc
<vubuntor287> em mới học ubutun mà
<vn151502510> swap có thể resize được
<luffy_> sau swap la mount point gi
<vn151502510> nhưng nó sẽ thay đổi mã của phân vùng
<luffy_> -/home a
<vubuntor287> ko
<vn151502510> máy bạn RAM bao nhiêu
<vubuntor287> chưa cấp phát
<luffy_> chua cap phat -_-
<luffy_> vay ban de free hdd lam gi
<vubuntor287> vâng
<vubuntor287> em đang chưa biết dùng mà
<vubuntor287> bác chỉ em phát
<vubuntor287> đâu rồi
<vn151502510> khó nhỉ
<vubuntor287> Ram của em 3GB
<luffy_> ma cai tren may ao hay may that vay
<vubuntor287> máy thật
<vn151502510> bạn thử liệt kê các phân vùng xem
<vubuntor287> đang bị mất hết dữ liệu của win 7 trước đó
<vn151502510> thế thì còn sợ gì nữa
<luffy_> ma sau swap free thi so gi nua
<luffy_> cu xoa swap di, mix vo /
<luffy_> roi tao swap partition khac
<vn151502510> swap mới sẽ khác UUID với swap cũ, sẽ không hibernate được nữa
<luffy_> thi update uuid vo fstab
<vn151502510> mình thấy tốt nhất cài lại
<luffy_> thu luon
<luffy_> dang nao lam eo gi con data nua
<luffy_> xoan gi
<luffy_> cai lai chi cho cuc
<vn151502510> đằng nào chẳng phải chạy live cd
<vubuntor287> uhm
<vubuntor287> cảm ơn các bác
<luffy_> lol
<vn151502510> đang mount đâu có resize được
<vubuntor287> ca này khó
<vubuntor287> thôi em cái lại vậy
<luffy_> can ban la cai lai thi khac eo gi tinh than cua Winzone
<luffy_> lol
<vn151502510> khác chứ
<luffy_> every error -> fresh install
<vubuntor287> :))
<vn151502510> lần này bạn làm các phân vùng thật chuẩn
<vubuntor287> đau đầu quad
<vubuntor287> vâng
<vn151502510> làm nó sợ quá rồi
<vubuntor403> em cài chrome - browser không được mấy anh chị ơi có thể giúp em với em tải gói .deb về rồi dpkg -i cài bình thường nhưng bị lỗi processing
<vubuntor244> cho minh hoi laptop cua minh cpu core i3 2.27ghz x 4 voi 4gb ram minh nen cai ubuntu 32 bit hay 64 bit?
<ducgiang_8888> 64 ban nhe
<vubuntor244> tks
<vubuntor385> Có ai cho tớ hỏi Gnome mà chon keyboard Inpt method là Ibus ở đâu ko
<vubuntor385> trong system setting language nó ko có
<vubuntor385> hoặc chỉ cho mình cái lệnh run Ibus trong terminal cũng dc mình set nó tạm trong startup
<vubuntor385> [21:24] <vubuntor385> Có ai cho tớ hỏi Gnome mà chon keyboard Inpt method là Ibus ở đâu ko [21:25] <vubuntor385> trong system setting language nó ko có [21:28] <vubuntor385> hoặc chỉ cho mình cái lệnh run Ibus trong terminal cũng dc mình set nó tạm trong startup
<vn151502510> ibus-setup
<vn151502510> gnome-language-selector
<vubuntor385> ui cám ơn bạn nhé tốt quá
<vubuntor383> Sao em cài cygwin thì bị lỗi này vậy mấy anh
<vubuntor383> mkpasswd (374): [1722] The RPC server is unavailable.
<vubuntor095> openSUSE ko nhận card mạng là coi như tèo rùi hả các bạn?
<vn151502510> umh, mình không dùng cái đó không rõ lắm
<vn151502510> kernel của bạn phiên bản bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor095> mình mới cài bản openSUSE 12.3
<vn151502510> chắc bạn chờ tí xem có ai dùng cái đó không
<vn151502510> bạn có thể gõ lệnh `uname -a` không?
<vubuntor095> mình đang qua windows
<vubuntor095> chứ bên đó ko vào mạng được
<vn151502510> wireless hay ethernet?
<vubuntor095> cả 2 =.=
<vubuntor095> Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
<vn151502510> vậy thì kỳ cục nhỉ
<vn151502510> hình như vừa có cao thủ vào
<vn151502510> bạn hỏi lại lần nữa xem
<vubuntor095> nãy giờ tưởng bạn là cao cao cao thủ chớ
<vn151502510> ko
<vn151502510> nói cho bạn khỏi chờ lâu thôi
<vubuntor095> :)
<vn151502510> mình dùng lubuntu, chưa từng dùng suse
<vubuntor095> lu nhẹ ko bạn?
<vn151502510> nếu bạn hay dùng bàn phím, hay kéo thả thì lubuntu là nhất
<vubuntor095> cái nào mình cũng thấy kéo thả + dùng bàn phím cả =.=
<vn151502510> mình có dùng qua unity của ubuntu, thấy kéo thả khó khăn, vì không dùng alt-tab được
<vubuntor095> oh
<vn151502510> nếu bạn muốn kéo thả mục từ cửa sổ này sang cửa sổ khác rất phiền phức
<vn151502510> nhưng lubuntu thì không sao
<vn151502510> openbox quản lý tốt cái khoản đó
<vn151502510> nhanh và nhẹ
<vubuntor095> thôi xong rồi
<vn151502510> chắc cái suse của bạn phải lên google rồi
<vubuntor095> mình tra trên trang chủ
<vubuntor095> card mình ko được hỗ trợ
<vn151502510> thật à
<vn151502510> đen nhỉ
<vn151502510> nếu đều là linux thì không hy vọng gì rồi, nó dùng cùng một lõi mà
<vubuntor095> uhm, chỉ hỗ trợ: Link 4965AGN , Link 5300 AGN 	
<vubuntor095> tèo téo teo
<vn151502510> chấp nhận thôi, hy vọng các phiên bản về sau sẽ hỗ trợ
<vn151502510> không biết cái này có đúng không: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng&ProductFamily=Wireless+Networking&ProductLine=Intel%C2%AE+Wi-Fi+Products&ProductProduct=Intel%C2%AE+WiFi+Link+5300+and+Intel%C2%AE+WiFi+Link+5100+products&OSVersion=Linux*
<vubuntor095> mình ko rõ
<vn151502510> của bạn còn có AGN nữa nhỉ
<vn151502510> không khớp rồi
<vubuntor095> thôi, để mình tìm bản linux khác vậy
<vn151502510> bản khác cũng thế thôi
<vn151502510> bạn nên lên forum mà hỏi các cao thủ
<vn151502510> forum này này, chẳng nhớ tên là gì nữa
<vn151502510> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor095> mình cài ubuntu thì ngon
<vubuntor095> nhận hết
<vubuntor095> nhưng máy nóng
<vn151502510> thật à?
<vubuntor095> ờ
<vubuntor095> có tiền mua cái 1k5$ trên trang chủ ubuntu thì ngon :))
<vubuntor295> cho minh hoi tao 1 partition de recovery co that su can thiet ko va neu can thi thuc hien nhu the nao vay??
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor295: mình chưa thấy ai dùng Linux mà tạo phân vùng recovery để làm gì cả?
<vubuntor295> ah, minh tinh dual boot nen moi hoi vay
 * TuxTuKi cũng dualboot
<vubuntor295> ok, tuc la ko can :D cam on ban
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-25
<vubuntor877> cho em hỏi của em bị lỗi font, làm gì nó cũng hiện toàn ô vuông thôi ạ
<vubuntor877> cách khắc phục thế nào anh :(
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor877: sudo fc-cache -fv
<TuxTuKi> tắt đi bật lại
<TuxTuKi> done
<vubuntor877> tại em copy mấy font từ win qua nên nó bị thế, h ko biết mở thư mục = quyền root thế nào để xóa nó
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor877: vậy thì chạy 2 lệnh sau
<TuxTuKi> sudo find /usr/share/fonts -type f -print0 | xargs chmod 644
<vubuntor877> thế là xong xóa bình thường hả anh :D
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor877: thế xong thì chạy lệnh sudo fc-cache -fv nữa thôi
<vubuntor877> ok em cám ơn :)
<vubuntor415> anh oi, em vua hoi fix font, em lam theo anh, h tat ca loi~ sach
<vubuntor415> truoc chi co teminal loi~ thoi, h ca ten file cungx loi~ lun >_<
<vubuntor415> hau nhu la loi~ het roi, tren trinh duyet cung loi 50%, con lai cac thu loi~ 100, o vuong het' :)
<vubuntor168> co anh nao giup em voi
<vubuntor168> co anh nao ranh ubuntu giup em voi
<vn151502510> hỏi thì đúng chỗ, nhưng rành thì không chắc
<vubuntor168> cai laptop cua em khong nhan wifi huhu
<vubuntor168> em go lenh ifconfig -a cung khong thay dong wlan
<vubuntor168> em phai lam so gio day a
<vubuntor168> em dang dung ubuntu 13.04
<vn151502510> xong rồi
<vubuntor168> la sao anh
<vn151502510> nó mà không nhận ngay thì hơi khó
<vubuntor168> huong dan giup em voi
<vn151502510> bạn update hết chưa
<vubuntor168> da chua
<vubuntor168> update the nao a
<vn151502510> thường sau khi cài đặt bạn nên update hết lạ
<vn151502510> ấn phím window rồi gõ update xem
<vubuntor168> da
<vubuntor168> cam on anh
<vn151502510> từ từ
<vn151502510> sau khi update xong thì vào software center, tìm ứng dụng Additional Drivers
<vn151502510> không được nữa thì mình cũng không biết
<vn151502510> ok
<vubuntor168> da
<vubuntor168> update lau ko anh
<vn151502510> càng sau thời điểm phát hành thì update càng lâu
<vn151502510> chắc khoảng vài trăm MB
<vubuntor168> da
<vubuntor168> lam sao minh xem dc phan tram ram va cpu tren ubunt a
<vn151502510> ko chắc lắm, không nhớ lệnh. Mình không dùng ubuntu nên không biết gui của nó thế nào
<vn151502510> bạn thử lệnh `top` xem
<vubuntor168> ko biet doc ^^
<vn151502510> sao?
<vubuntor168> tum lum het
<vubuntor168> update chua xong nua ^^
#ubuntu-vn 2013-05-26
<vubuntor883> Trong ubuntu 13.04 thi System => Administrator => Hardwares Drivers. nam o dau vay cac pro
<SelfDestroy> SelfDestructive
<vubuntor300> hello
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-19
<vubuntor615> ai cho em hỏi với ạ
<mariozx> hỏi đi bạn, rào đón gì nữa :)
<vubuntor615> hôm qua em có down file iso 14.04 LTS để ghi ra USB chạy thử vì nhà em không có đầu ghi đĩa. Cứ mỗi lần chạy live xong là em không vào được win như bình thương được. nó bị kẹt ở ngoài bios màn hình đen luôn. em phải cài lại win 2 lần . ai cho em hỏi đó có phải là lỗi không ạ
<mariozx> ko vào dc win, có vào dc ubuntu ko?
<vubuntor615> em vào live trên USB thì được. Còn win thì mỗi lần chạy live xong là hỏng luôn. không load win luôn. trong khi ổ cứng vẫn bình thường. có khi nào chạy live bằng USB nó gây lỗi k ạ
<mariozx> Đợi tí mấy pro vào giúp, mình newbee ko biết ubuntu đâu, fan wins vào hóng thôi =))
<mariozx> ping tên mấy bác, bác ý trả lời cho
<mariozx> ping chungbd
<mariozx> ping cmpitg :)
<mariozx> Lời khuyên nhá, cứ google mà triển, thích học thì format hết máy đi cài hản ubuntu mà dùng
<mariozx> đừng có win gì nữa
<mariozx> :D
<vubuntor615> em có win đâu
<mariozx> google là chính, hỏi ko được mấy đâu, chưa có kiến thức thì lấy gì mà hỏi
<mariozx> Hỏi ko rõ nghĩa ko ai giúp đâu =))
<vubuntor615> em chạy live xem nó tương thích không. Cái vô đầu là nó kẹt rồi
<vubuntor615> @@!
<vubuntor615> sao bác nói chuyện cứ như là chỉ trích e ấy nhỉ
<mariozx> kiểu ở đây nó phải thế
<mariozx> quen dần đi =))
<vubuntor615> e không biết e vào hỏi thôi . vì nói thật GG cũng trả lời nừa vời lắm
<vubuntor615> chẳng biết đâu mà lần
<vubuntor615> em nghĩ hỏi ở đây sẽ tốt hơn
<mariozx> ghớm có người trò chuyện là vui lắm rồi ý
<vubuntor615> @@!'
<vubuntor615> em mới vào có gì k hay bác bỏ qua cho
<mariozx> vấn đề là e phải biết thì e mới hỏi được
<vubuntor615> ^^!
<mariozx> đây e chả biết gì thì lấy gì mà hỏi
<vubuntor615> e đang học dần này
<mariozx> cứ G mà triển
<vubuntor615> uh
<vubuntor615> thì em biết mà
<vubuntor615> tại kiếm trên GG k có nên em mới đành lên đây hỏi này. ^^!
<mariozx> Thỉnh thoảng cứ vào đây
<mariozx> chém gió cho vui ;)
<vubuntor615> ờ ^^!
<Stanley00> vubuntor615: bạn còn đó chứ?
<vubuntor615> dạ em đây
<vubuntor615> Stanley00 đâu rồi ạ
<vubuntor615> em đây
<Stanley00> máy của bạn dùng bios à? ổ đĩa chia theo mbr hay gpt? chứ boot ubuntu từ live usb thì khó tin là nó ảnh hưởng tới hệ thống được lắm
<vubuntor615> em cũng k rành em ghi file .iso bằng UltraISO thì em nghĩ nó là 2 cái ổ cứng khác nhau thì sao mà liên quan được. Em nghĩ chắc do BIOS em có vấn đề thôi ạ mà chưa tìm ra
<Stanley00> vubuntor615: ặc, tại sao bạn lại dùng thử ubuntu thế? bạn đang học trường nào?
<vubuntor615> dạ em đang đi học lớp 12 :I
<vubuntor615> @@!
<Stanley00> uhm, mình hỏi cho dễ nói chuyện thôi. thế định thi vào CNTT à?
<vubuntor615> dạ em thi CNKT máy tính
<vubuntor615> nghe nói cũng học mà nhúng gì ạ. nên e nghĩ chắc cũng liên quan đến Linux
<vubuntor615> :(( mà không biết đúng không
<Stanley00> ặc, vậy mà lại không lo tìm hiểu bios hay uefi, mbr với gpt từa lưa...
<vubuntor615> để em lập nick cho dễ nói chuyện chứ để nick khách vậy mỗi lần vào nói lung tung hihi
<vubuntor615> thì em mới tìm hiểu mà
<vubuntor615> mà ngành CNKT máy tính liên quan nhiều không anh nhỉ :D
<Stanley00> thế máy bạn mua lâu chưa? và cài window bản xịn hay crack thế?
<vubuntor615> crack anh Æ¡i ^^!
<Stanley00> crack bằng kiểu gì? và máy mua lâu chưa? bạn chú ý trả lời hết câu hỏi dùm mình nha
<vubuntor615> dạ em xin lỗi. máy em lâu rồi GG945 :D crack down trên mạng
<kitarousa> O_O
<kitarousa> làm gì mà hỏi cặn kẽ thế anh Stanley00
<kitarousa> tính hốt cho em nó sợ à
<Stanley00> kitarousa: haiz... hỏi có mấy cái căn bản thôi mờ, vậy mà cũng không trả lời được gì hết, buồn dễ sợ
<Stanley00> kitarousa: làm anh phải đổi câu hỏi liên tục để có thông tin :(
<kitarousa> giờ nhiều người chọn nhúng qué, mà trong khi đã biết là sẽ theo hướng nhúng nào nữa chưa ta
<vubuntor994> kì lạ. em đăng ký nick 4rum đăng kí launchpad mà vẫn không đăng nhập được. hic hic
<kitarousa> vubuntor994, đăng kí để đăng nhập vào đâu, irc à?
<Stanley00> vubuntor994: nick đó với nick trên này không có liên kết với nhau đâu, với lại nếu bạn cần support, thì tốt nhất là nên dùng nick vubuntor* , nick khác chỉ để chat chit cho vui thôi
<vubuntor994> ^^! uh em biết rồi
<Stanley00> kitarousa: trên cái irc web client của diễn đàn không có chỗ nhập nick đâu :))
<kitarousa> ủa vậy hẻ, cái đó thì em ko biết
<Stanley00> kitarousa: chắc là code cứng ở đâu đó, nên ai cũng có nick vubuntor*
<vubuntor994> ^^!
<kitarousa> v + ubun + tor ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor994: thôi, bạn chịu khó boot lên ubuntu một lần nữa, rồi có gì cài lại win thêm lần nữa nhá?
<vubuntor994> ai cho em hỏi mình sài ubuntu nó giúp ích như thế nào ạ? trong tài liệu nói chung chung quá ...
<Stanley00> kitarousa: v + ubuntu + er :D
<vubuntor994> thì em biết mà nên vọc tới luôn. chịu khó vậy chứ sao giờ ^^!
<kitarousa> vubuntor994, thực tế ra nói giúp ích gì thì hiện tại khó giải thích hết đc
<kitarousa> nhưng cái trc mắt là: xài ko phải mất phí, ko phải crack
<Stanley00> chừng nào boot vào ubuntu thì lên đây rồi mọi người chỉ cách cho xem xét tại sao nó hư window
<vubuntor994> dạ mà a biết gì về ngành CNKT máy tính không ạ. em cũng đang mơ hồ lắm chẳng biết nó sao
<Stanley00> kitarousa: boo boo...
<Stanley00> dùng linux vì nó tự do và vui
<vubuntor994> ý a là cài Ubuntu á. e cài rồi xong xuôi hết rồi. em chỉ thắc mắc sao cứ mỗi lần boot trên USB là win vào không được
<Stanley00> vubuntor994: cái này phải qua ubuntu mới biết được thôi bạn à, window không có tool để check đâu
<kitarousa> vubuntor994, bạn phải xem mình mong muốn làm gì, rồi chọn ngành vừa phù hợp với nhu cầu xã hội, vừa gần như phù hợp sở thích của bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor994: nãy giờ /me thấy thì chắc bạn chưa thật sự thích máy tính/kỹ thuật đâu nhỉ
<vubuntor994> thì em mong muốn học ngành đấy. nên giờ mới tìm hiểu Linux này. mà em không biết có liên quan tới nhau không
<vubuntor994> :D
<kitarousa> học ngành đấy cũng chưa chắc cần đến linux
<kitarousa> bạn muốn vào lĩnh vực nhúng?
<vubuntor994> ạ
<kitarousa> nhúng thì chia ra làm 2 nhóm: hardware và software
<vubuntor994> dạ đúng rồi ạ
<kitarousa> nghề đi ra thì có 3 nghề
<vubuntor994> anh học CNKT máy tính à
 * kitarousa dòm lại mình
<vubuntor994> sao nghe nói có vẻ như ... anh đã học qua rồi ấy
<kitarousa> mình thì chả biết mình đã học ngành nào nữa
<vubuntor994> Æ¡
 * kitarousa giờ làm về lĩnh vực đồ chơi
 * Stanley00 cũng chẳng biết /me học ngành gì :(
<vubuntor994> :D
<vubuntor994> thôi học hay không cũng k quan trọng. miễn đam mê tìm tòi là được ^^!
<kitarousa> mình sẽ phác sơ về khác nhau giữa nhúng hardware và software
<vubuntor994> em thấy em nghiền nó nên sẽ tìm hiểu nó
<kitarousa> thật ra bạn nên chọn chắc 1 hướng rồi theo nó
 * OfficeCr1b chạy 4 phương 8 hướng 
<vubuntor994> thì em định chọn hardware mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor994: hardware là làm gì ta?
<OfficeCr1b> hardware thì ra Nhật Tảo mua chip về mà hàn
<OfficeCr1b> mua logic chip bt rồi hàn ra được máy tính đó
<vubuntor994> đâu em đọc trên mạng. Hardware là lập trình phần cứng để chúng tương thích với nhau. Giống như cái máy giặt ấy. phải lập trình để nó chạy
<vubuntor994> không biết đúng không. hihi
<kitarousa> O_O
<kitarousa> hơn nữa
<vubuntor994> chắc sai rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor994: cái đó là software đó chứ?
<vubuntor994> có gì mấy a chỉ e e còn chưa vào ngành nữa đang ôn vào mà
<vubuntor994> OMG
<vubuntor994> thế toi rồi
<OfficeCr1b> cũng đúng
<OfficeCr1b> nó là embed mà
<kitarousa> như anh OfficeCr1b nói + với mua về mấy con vi điều khiển rồi dev trên dung lượng flash 4,8,16,64KB...
 * OfficeCr1b tát kitarousa 
<vubuntor994> :))
<OfficeCr1b> mua mấy cái 74HC về làm máy tính
<OfficeCr1b> ai bảo mua uC
<OfficeCr1b> phải như thế nó mới god like
<kitarousa> mấy con đó là logic thôi
<Stanley00> lập trình là software, nhưng cái trên là soft của nhúng :))
<kitarousa> thà dev verilog trên FPGA còn tiết kiệm hơn
<OfficeCr1b> thế logic không làm được máy tính à? :-w
<vubuntor994> mấy bác nói hồi e k hiểu gì luôn :((
<OfficeCr1b> máy tính không dựa trên logic à? :-w
<Stanley00> OfficeCr1b: sn lại trêu em nó à? 74hc làm sao mà chạy, 8051 còn vất vả, nói chi tới mấy con 74hc :(
<kitarousa> uhm, đúng là gốc của mọi thứ là trên logic ạ anh OfficeCr1b
<OfficeCr1b> không biết ngày xưa người ta toàn lấy mấy con and or nor đó về
<OfficeCr1b> hàn hàn ráp ráp thành máy tính à?
<kitarousa> cơ mà mua nhiều + lắp nhiều thành máy tính siêu to à
<Stanley00> OfficeCr1b: dạ, thôi, em thua sn :)) máy đó tính cộng và trừ thôi nhỉ?
<OfficeCr1b> http://cpuville.com/
<vubuntor994> thôi em rút lui mấy a nói hồi hoa mắt . chẳng hiểu gì
<OfficeCr1b> đây nhé
<OfficeCr1b> nope, màn hình bàn phím đầy đủ
<kitarousa> to quá
<Stanley00> OfficeCr1b: á đù, like mạnh !!!
<OfficeCr1b> kids these days
<OfficeCr1b> kitarousa: đấy, mua mấy con and or nor ghẻ ghẻ về ráp máy tính
<OfficeCr1b> ráp xong là lên cấp god likee rồi đó
<Stanley00> yep.... bọn trẻ bây giờ siêu thật :(
<OfficeCr1b> viết 1 cái lisp intepreter nữa
<OfficeCr1b> im hết rồi hẻ
 * OfficeCr1b bay vo ve
<Stanley00> OfficeCr1b: xem xong con kia choáng váng hết rồi :))
 * _Tux_ lấy nước hắt vào Stanley00 
<_Tux_> Stanley00: tỉnh chưa
 * kitarousa ngoi lên
<Stanley00> _Tux_: chắc sốc thêm tí điện nữa đi cho tỉnh hẳn :))
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-20
<vubuntor919> hello ca nha
<favadi> cả nhà hello bạn
<vubuntor919> @@! vãi cả hello ^^!
<vubuntor919> mariozx ơi. máy em hôm qua chắc do BIOS có vấn đề xíu. nay liều mạng chạy Live USB thì máy lại vào win bình thường. Khó hiểu quá @@!
<mariozx> chạy được là tốt rồi, Chúc mừng :)
<vubuntor919> ^^! ko thì cài lại win nữa thôi mà ^^!
<mariozx> vubuntor919 tắt máy ôn thi đại học đi -.-"
<vubuntor919> ^^! ờ ờ nghe lời a vậy
<vinhnguyen> ăn cơm thôi cả nhà
 * n0bawk đã cơm xong từ 12h30 :))
 * mariozx xog lâu roài :)
<ubungu|away> !ping
<ubungu|away> hehe
<ubungu|away> !ping chungbd
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-21
<vubuntor916> hey
<vubuntor916> có ai ko
<Stanley00> nope
<vubuntor916> giúp mình với
<Stanley00> bạn cần support về chuyện gì?
<vubuntor916> lỗi Windowns can check online for a solution to the problem, khắc phục sao bạn
<Stanley00> chỗ này không support chuyện đó nha bạn.
<redlotus> Vao ubuntu-vn hoi ve windoze O.o
<redlotus> wth is that
<Stanley00> chỗ này chỉ support cho ubuntu và linux thôi
<nghia_dia> mọi người cho mình hỏi là trên ubuntu dùng câu lệnh nào để tải là nhanh nhất ?
<DyingTux> idm
<DyingTux> =]]
<nghia_dia> bạn hướng dẫn tích hợp idm lên chrome được không ?
<DyingTux> nghia_dia: tự viết lấy 1 cái
<DyingTux> dễ mà :v
<nghia_dia> @@
<nghia_dia> mình mới cài ubuntu được 1 ngày
<nghia_dia> còn chưa biết gì cả
<favadi> nghia_dia, bạn muốn tải gì?
<nghia_dia> mình muốn tải mấy app trong software centre nhưng nó tải chậm quá
#ubuntu-vn 2014-05-22
<OfficeCr1b> durr
<lionelnguyen> quit
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-18
<vubuntor082> chào các mọi người ạ
<MrTuxHdb> chào xong quit
<MrTuxHdb> kinh vồn
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-22
<vubuntor854> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main g++-4.6 i386 4.6.3-1ubuntu5   Could not connect to 113.171.224.178:80 (113.171.224.178). - connect (111: Connection refused) [IP: 91.189.91.15 80] Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.6/g++-4.6_4.6.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb  Could not connect to 113.171.224.178:80 (113.171.224.178). - connect (111: Connection refused) [IP: 91.189.91.15 80] E: Un
<vubuntor854> help :(
<SuperLuserv3> [ Index of /ubuntu ] - us.archive.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor854> không download được update ở servẻ
<vubuntor854> <SuperLuserv3> [ Index of /ubuntu ] - us.archive.ubuntu.com zô cái này rồi down hết về hả bác ?
<vubuntor854> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main g++-4.6 i386 4.6.3-1ubuntu5   Could not connect to 113.171.224.178:80 (113.171.224.178). - connect (111: Connection refused) [IP: 91.189.91.15 80] Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.6/g++-4.6_4.6.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb  Could not connect to 113.171.224.178:80 (113.171.224.178). - connect (111: Connection refused) [IP: 91.189.91.15 80] E: Un
<vubuntor854> :(
<SuperLuserv3> [ Index of /ubuntu ] - us.archive.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-vn 2015-05-23
<vubuntor697> chào ạ
<vubuntor697> anh cho em hõi tí dc k ạ
<vubuntor697> em đang học cntt,em tự nhiên h thấy thích ubuntu
<vubuntor697> em nghe nói lập trình trên ubuntu
<vubuntor697> mà em cũng chĩ từng học qua web asp,winform
<vubuntor697> h nghe nói lập trình ubuntu mà chẵng biết nó là gì mà làm những gì,muốn tìm hiểu thì ntn ạ
<vubuntor697> tks a :)
<lewtds> chả khác mấy so vs lập trình ở các hđh khác
<lewtds> có điều là ở Ubuntu thì dùng một số ngôn ngữ sẽ tự nhiên hơn một số ngôn ngữ khác thôi
<lewtds> VD như nó cài sẵn perl, python, bash nên viết bằng mấy cái đó rất tiện
<lewtds> gcc cũng thường cài sẵn nên compile C dễ dàng, k cần phải tải Visual Studio mấy GB
<vubuntor697> sr anh
<vubuntor697> nãy h em bật tab khác k thấy anh rep
<lewtds> = )
<vubuntor697> anh cho hõi lập trình trên ubuntu thường lập trình gì ạ
<CoconutCrab> Java với PHP
<lewtds> viết bằng gì chả được
<lewtds> C#.NET cũng chơi luôn
<lewtds> nhưng thường là python và C, C++
<vubuntor697> anh cho em hõi viết 1 ứng dụng trên ubuntu thì dùng ngôn ngữ gì và IDE gì,như winform dùng visual studio ấy ạ
<CoconutCrab> and haskell, erlang, scala, agda, idris
<vubuntor697> dùng gì hả a @@
<vubuntor697> có ide nào hả a :(
<CoconutCrab> notepad
<CoconutCrab> intellij
<CoconutCrab> emacs
<lewtds> code C/C++ thì rất khuyên dùng Qt Creator
<CoconutCrab> intellij
<CoconutCrab> đáng từng xu một
<vubuntor697> thế viết ứng dụng ubuntu chĩ code c và c++ ạ,cách code giống như winform k anh
<CoconutCrab> ko
<vubuntor697> ủa chứ kiểu ntn hả anh
<CoconutCrab> kiểu của C++ ấy
<lewtds> CoconutCrab: viết GTK vs Qt lại chả giống hệt = )
<vubuntor697> chắc tại em chưa học c++ nên k biết,nhưng tks các anh nhìu ạ
<vubuntor697> ah mà cái áo ubuntu đẹp gê ý
<vubuntor697> không biết còn hàng k anh,chắc em định mua ><
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<lewtds> https://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<SuperLuserv3> [ The Python GTK+ 3 Tutorial — Python GTK+ 3 Tutorial 3.4 documentation ] - python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org
<vubuntor697> tks a
<lewtds> CoconutCrab: khác thế nào?
<CoconutCrab> windows dùng winform xịn hơn
<CoconutCrab> VS xịn lắm :3
<MrTuxHdb> yup
<MrTuxHdb> intergrated with git
<MrTuxHdb> free for all
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<lewtds> CoconutCrab: đã thử kéo thả vs Qt Creator chưa? /:)
 * CoconutCrab núp
<lewtds> code completion của nó xịn hơn VS vạn lần
<CoconutCrab> :'3
<MrTuxHdb> đếu đâu
<MrTuxHdb> cũng thế à
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<lewtds> = )
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: quảng cáo ác quá
<lewtds> thực ra k đến mức vạn lần nhưng ít nhất cũng on par
<lewtds> snappy hơn
<lewtds> tốn ít ram hơn
<MrTuxHdb> Qt nói chung là ngon
<vubuntor928> mọi người cho em hõi
<vubuntor928> code javascript,html,css dùng gì trên ubuntu ạ
<vubuntor928> em đang sinh viên@@ win lỗi giờ boot vào ubuntu ạ
<vubuntor928> có ai không ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-25
<vubuntor370> HELP
<vubuntor370> có bạn nào fix được lỗi phân quyền Linux 256 kí tự không ạ?
<MutatedCrab> phân quyền gì kỳ vậy
<vubuntor370> europetravel365 .xyz
<vubuntor370> lỗi này nè ạ
<MutatedCrab> là cái gì vậy
<stk> vubuntor370: là cái gì vậy
<vubuntor370> a vào trang trên e gửi để xem lỗi đi a
<stk> no?
<stk> kickban vubuntor370
<MutatedCrab> không?
<vubuntor370> sao ạ
<MrTuxHdb> rảnh max
<MutatedCrab> bạn nêu vấn đề ở đây
<MutatedCrab> cần gì phải vào trang kia?
<vubuntor370> trang kia là báo lỗi link a ạ
<MutatedCrab> chụp screenshot lên
<vubuntor370> e cần đi link dạng domain/{string}
<vubuntor370> string >= 20k kí tự
<MutatedCrab> url đâu có dài hơn thế được
<MutatedCrab> max 256
<MutatedCrab> cái đó là chuẩn của HTTP
<MutatedCrab> chả có browser hay web server nào cho dài hơn cả
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng mà em thích chuẩn của em cơ
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<stk> =]
<vubuntor370> vì có người làm dc thế ạ
<MrTuxHdb> :p
<MutatedCrab> server nó sẽ tự cắt bạn nhé
<stk> "vì có người làm được"
<stk> sure, chúng ta chả phải kỹ sư, chúng ta cầm cờ lề đập quả trứng vơi hy vọng rằng trứng sẽ chín
<stk> :V
<MutatedCrab> stk: you can't do that?
<stk> uh huh
<MutatedCrab> if your hand moves fast enough
<MutatedCrab> the friction generated
<MutatedCrab> will cook the egg
<stk> so meta
<vubuntor370> mục đích của e là derirect sang 1 trang khác
<stk> you know that one can not overcome the physical limits of human beings, righto?
<stk> redirect*
<MutatedCrab> nếu thích bạn tự viết 1 đoạn script mà request
<vubuntor270> xin chào
<MutatedCrab> ?
<vubuntor270> Mình đang bị lỗi 403
<MutatedCrab> trên trang của Ubuntu?
<vubuntor270> Ai có thể giúp được không ạ
<MutatedCrab> trang nào của Ubuntu-vn bị 403 nhỉ
<vubuntor270> Yes
<MutatedCrab> để bảo admin fix
<MutatedCrab> bạn cho cái url
<vubuntor270> europetravel365.xyz
<MutatedCrab> url của ubuntu-vn cơ mà?
<MutatedCrab> mình sao fix được trang khác
<vubuntor270> Oh
<vubuntor270> Bên mình có thể fix qua đc lỗi này không ạ
<MutatedCrab> ko
<stk> bạn vừa vào hỏi mà
<stk> sao hỏi lại :3
<stk> vubuntor270:
<vubuntor270> oh
<stk> cùng công ty?
<stk> :3
<vubuntor270> Vì mình cứ quá 256 ký tự
<vubuntor270> là bị vậy
<vubuntor270> không bik fix sao
<MutatedCrab> bạn tự viết script mà up nhé
#ubuntu-vn 2016-05-27
<vubuntor431> can you help me?
<vubuntor431> giúp tôi với!
#ubuntu-vn 2017-05-27
<crziter> hic
<crziter> Chào anh em
<crziter> Thì ra channel vẫn còn hoạt động :D
<n0bawk> chuwa bao gio chet'
<n0bawk> chỉ có những người ko có đủ kiên nhẫn để chờ đến 1 câu trả lời :))
<crziter> Hihi :D
<crziter> E lâu lâu vẫn vô xem channel còn sống hay không :D
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<n0bawk> dân tình chuyển qua facebook hết rồi
<n0bawk> còn bot cắm nick thôi :3
<n0bawk> cơ bản là người vn ko có mấy người thích kiểu này :))
<crziter> đúng rồi, facebook với slack
<n0bawk> :3
<n0bawk> facebook thì shitty :))
<crziter> n0bawk: là anh Hiếu đúng k a?
